# T20: High Law and Low Justice (IC Thread 2)



## Maerdwyn (Nov 26, 2003)

Day 2: 169-991, Aboard the Keruuchan. 

Eventually, everyone in the ship except for a few dedicated drinkers and gamblers retire for the evening, and the Keruuchan continues silently on through jumpspace. 

The next morning, several passengers attend a rather superficial tour of engineering, in which they learn how many crew are needed to keep things going smoothly, a bit of the ship's history, and the makes of the various engines and equipment used on the ship. It's definitely not anything earthshaking for any spacers in the group. Finally though, at the end of the tour, the group meets Tagir Wachona, Chief Engineer of the Keruuchan, as well as a couple of the other engineers, introduced as Kforzh (a vargr), and Louisa (human). All three look like they've been very busy throughout the night. Those who have worked in an engine room noted the telltale signs of recent work (tools out of place, a bottle of NoDoze, etc.) earlier when the tour passed by the jump drive, and the engineers' appearances confirm that something was up with them. They won't answer anything in front of the main tour group. 

********************

A little later on in the morning is the first in a series of brunches/seminars for prospective employees of HiranuCorp. Anyone interested in learning about working for the company may attend.

********************

In the afternoon, recently released cinematic holovids will be shown in the passengers lounge, and a pazak tournament is scheduled for this evening at 20:00 in the casino.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 26, 2003)

Ktarle wakes with a slight hangover and ignores any attempts Vyrkris might make at conversation or engagement. Instead, she stays in bed and thinks about the blood sample and the strange events that happened planetside. _What went wrong? Why did they need to kill him?_ her thoughts ramble on.

Eventually, she shakes her head and gets up in time for the brunch seminar. She prepares herself and preens a bit in the mirror before heading out.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 26, 2003)

Ruzz'koff will awake, having gone to bed deciding that while his human room mate is obnxoious the Vargr lacks any sense of storytelling. In the abscence of anything else to do he will go to the seminar, there might be a free buffet.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 26, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle wakes with a slight hangover and ignores any attempts Vyrkris might make at conversation or engagement. Instead, she stays in bed and thinks about the blood sample and the strange events that happened planetside. _(snip)_



[OOC: There is a sick bay and ship's doctor - not saying they'd be ovewhelmingly helpful to you, but wanted to make sure you knew they existed.]


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 26, 2003)

Tomas was up early the next morning. Having avoided the bar the night before he was not suffering from its worst effects, plus he was use to early mornings. He'd enjoyed his conversation with the Vargr scout 'Zaed' would have to stay freindly with him as well as both Sanaath and Eduardo, and Bilem of course.

Looking about the room and seeing if the others might be awake to he rubbed the sleep from his eyes and decided that a swim would be good as long as there was a pool somewhere onboard that the Luriani hadn't fully colonised!

_So Swim first, then ablutions and the 'big tour' of the engine room_.' He mentally reviewed his _busy_ schedule. Of course he didn't expect to see much during a public tour but at least he'd get to meet the engineers - _hmmm Tomas Makea HiranuCorp Engineer_ he laughed as he made his way along the corridor looking for a pool...


----------



## doghead (Nov 27, 2003)

*Saanath, Morning Day 2.*

Saanath wakes as Tomas gets up, but decides to let his cabin companion get sorted before he rises. Once Tomas is done, Saanath gets up and moving.

He starts by getting onto the ships message system. 

_To - Ktarlewaweikye
From - Saanath

Would you be interested in joining me for lunch today?

Regards
Saanath._

That done, he showers and shaves, and heads out for the engine room tour. But not before checking the message system for a reply.

The Hiranu Corp thing could be interesting he concludes, and decides to drop in on it.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 27, 2003)

Before heading out, Ktarle glances at the cabin's computer and blinks. _Must be for my irrepressible roommate,_ she thinks with a faint smile, but then she notices it's addressed to her. _I wonder what this is about._ She accesses it, and smiles a bit wider. She nods, as if the computer can respond to her physical cue, and then keys in a quick, "Sure, when and where would you like to meet? I will be at the HiranuCorp seminar, so a late lunch would perhaps be best." She settles in for a moment, waiting and wondering if Sanaath was going to reply immediately.


----------



## doghead (Nov 27, 2003)

About thrity minutes later a reply arrives.

_I thought that we would try the upper deck. I'll be at the seminar too, so I will find you there.

Regards

Saanath_


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 28, 2003)

Ktarle nods to herself and logs off the computer, then heads toward the seminar. Once there, she looks around for anyone she might recognize. If Sanaath is there already, she will take a seat near him. If he is not, she will mingle and speak to anyone she does recognize until he shows up or the seminar begins.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 28, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle nods to herself and logs off the computer, then heads toward the seminar. Once there, she looks around for anyone she might recognize. If Sanaath is there already, she will take a seat near him. If he is not, she will mingle and speak to anyone she does recognize until he shows up or the seminar begins.



OOC:  Just FYI, I'm going to hold off for a little bit on the seminar until I see if there is anything further going on with the tour.


----------



## Douane (Nov 29, 2003)

Sorry! Double-post!


----------



## Douane (Nov 29, 2003)

Faced with the choice of either taking a tourist tour of the engineering section or staying with his odd bunk-mates (a Vargr who doesn't like story-telling!), Zaedhrarrg will join the group for the tour. 

When he recognizes the telltales of something unusual going on down there, he tries to question one of the engineers, preferably Kforzh. Getting no real answer besides that everything is allright, he will seemingly give up. When the group moves on, Zaedhrarrg will trail behind and, at a suitable opportunity, sneak back to the engineers, where he "incidentally" mentions that he would like to stand a round, just as a friendly gesture between fellow spacers, no strings attached.


----------



## doghead (Nov 29, 2003)

Saanath tags along with the others on the tour of the engines. Like a few others, he notices signs of a busy night, but has little interest in finding out about it. Engineers were an odd lot, perhpas they had just landed themselves a pair of Zotazoid bipolar transduction couplings, or some such, and were all in a tizz getting them tested out.

Saanath is more interested in the rest of the group, particularly anyone not in the "hoary old timer looking to revisit the glory days" catagory. That's who he is interested in talking to. 

And if there is anyone he has met before in the tour group, he says hello.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 29, 2003)

Like Zaedhrarrg, and after his swim, Tomas too will hang back after the tour and talk awhile with the Engineers. 

Making small talk he informs them that he was a Naval Engineer and can remember long jumps popping NoDoze tablets to keep on top of things, as a lead into finding out what might have happened. 
He otherwise talks about what Hiranu's like as an employer and life as an Engineer on a pleasure ship before asking the big question - whther he (and Zaed) can get a real look _'under the hood'_!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 29, 2003)

The tour group consists of about fifteen passengers, and is led by Bilem and a luriani junior engineer named Assiya Cariru. Bilem does most of the talking, with Assiya putting in with some technical data is required. Among the passengers are ten lurianis, most of whom seem quite young, even amongst the passengers on the ship. Vyrkris and Felin are here, along with Zaedhrarrg, Tomas, Saanath, and a human female.

When the group finally gets to meet the engineers, Vyrkris casts a quick glance Zaed's way before moving past him to talk with Kforzh, with whom she clearly has spoken before. 

As the tour winds down, Vyrkris, Zaedhrarrg, and Tomas hang back from the group. Kforzh is utterly tight-lipped, except for the small talk he's making with Vyrkris. Tagir, the chief, however, seems fairly eager to fill the inquirers in. He's clearly pleased with himself and says, "Look, I'm really not supposed to say anything, but since everything's fine now, I don't think it's a problem. Anyway, you guys look like you know your way around an engine room. Just don't say anything about it to other passengers until the captain makes the announcement later today, deal? So, we're heading along, no problem, and I've got Kforzh there covering things while the rest of us are sleeping. 0200 hits, and BAM! Emergency alarm sounds on my comm. I get down here and what do you think I find? [dramatic pause] The jumpfield. [pause] It's failing. Louisa and Kforzh are already working to figure out why, and I'm just trying to compensate for some pretty big fluctuations. For two hours we held off complete disintigration, until finally, our astrogator figures out he's had a minor misjump - no, don't worry - apparently we're still on target - It was the computer trying to correct for his miscalculations that almost brought down the field. We jumped on it quick, though, and we were able to hold things together until we got through the rough patch. Captain says now we might even make better time to Tamandere."

[Edit:  Last sentences got chopped somehow.  Sorry.]

After his explanation, Tagir allows Tomas and Zaed a look at the jump drive (or the other engines if that's their interest).  Vyrkris breaks away from her conversation with Kforzh to accompany them. The jump drive has obviously been repaired rather hastily, but things look good now.  The jump fuel guage is a little lower than one might expect at this point in the trip, but slight ms calulation by an astrogator make for large amounts of wasted fuel, so that's to be expected.  There's certainly enough for the Keruuchan to finish its 1x jump to Tamadere, where it was to refuel anyway.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 1, 2003)

*Day 2 - Mid Morning on the Keruuchan*

After chatting with the passengers for a few minutes and giving them an up close and personal look at the hardware, Tagir says, “Well, I’d better get back to work. You’re welcome to come down here again – just talk to Bilem first. Oh, and if you’re into working on small craft, you should check out our new boats some time – great pieces of work. Plus we’ve got the woman who help design their engines on board the ship right now.” He walks the passengers to the lift, and they catch up with the tour group just as it disperses.



Several members of the tour head straight for the upper deck, where the HiranuCorp seminar will be getting underway soon. Ktarle is seated inside looking around for familiar faces when Saanath arrives, remembering the admonition that Eduardo gave him last night on hearing Saanath planned to attend: “Don’t put your name down – even if you’re interested. ‘Less they already want you or some reason, other companies tend not to bother with applicants they know are being recruited by another of the megacorps.”



There is space for about sixty people in the room, and it’s about two-thirds full at this point.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 1, 2003)

Ktarle walks over to Sanaath and smiles  a bit. "Where would you like to sit?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 2, 2003)

An attractive Luriani woman steps up to the podium, and everyone who hasn’t yet goes to find a seat.  “Good morning, ladies  and gentlemen.  My name is Lara Teniru.  I hope that over the next two hours, we can get to know each other and you can start to get to know HiranuCorp. For now, please enjoy the buffet, and take a few moments to fill out the questionnaires being distributed to you by the percies now.  I’ll speak to you more in a bit, after we’v all had a chance to eat something and you’ve returned the cards.



The personal service robots come around to each table and ask each guest to state their name.  In return, a data card, filled in with all their personal data (name, age, homeworld, etc. as given prior to boarding), followed by a series of statements that ask for responses on a scale of one to ten, where one means the respondent completely disagrees with the statement, and ten means the respondent completely agrees.



There are dozens of statements, but these are representative:



1) I am a “people person.”

2) I believe that profit is secondary to the mandate of advancing meaningful expressions of culture.

3) I enjoy interstellar travel

4) I value my independence 

5) Salary is the most important criterion by which an applicant can evaluate a position

6) I enjoy interacting with people of various races and cultures

7) If an actor, I would perform in a holovid that satired or mocked the Archduke, if that’s what the audience paid to see.

8) I have purely technical skills that would be useful “behind the curtain.”

9) I have always dreamed of being on stage, or otherwise in the public eye.

10) I am a proud person.


----------



## doghead (Dec 2, 2003)

"Ah," Saanath says to Ktarlewaweikye. 

"I have been advised _not to put my name down, lest I frighten off other potential employers_. Not that I am particularly interested any megacorps at this stage. But actually, I am rather fond of my anonymity. Its one of the best advantages of being unimportant ..."

He looks at the card for a moment, then puts it in his pocket unanswered.

"It looks a bit too much like a screening for my liking," he explains to Ktarlewaweikye, should she show any interest.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 2, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye glances at Sanaath for a moment, and then she too will let the card go unanswered. "'Unimportant,' huh?" she echoes. "Well, I need some food before they take it all away, so shall we?" She stands and moves a step toward the buffet.


----------



## doghead (Dec 2, 2003)

Saanath follows Ktarlewaweikye to the buffet, but takes a moment to register what Ktarlewaweikye just said.

Then he grins. 

"Yeah, pretty much. To the rest of the universe. You know, the little guy. Thats me. It does have its advantages ...

"But sometimes a little clout would be useful." The grin has gone.

"I think that I will try the fish. I've heard that its something that the Luraini are as good at as they say they are."


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 2, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye smiles at Sanaath's fish comment, and browses, taking a bit of everything that's meat, and a bit of anything else that looks edible.

"So," she says as they move down the line, "what brings you here? How did you learn about the lottery?" As they speak, she realizes how little she knows about this human.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 2, 2003)

Trelene spends much of the day in her suite only leaving for meals.


----------



## Watus (Dec 2, 2003)

Quinn spends the day in the bar, smoking cigars, drinking whiskey, eating, and watching prerecorded cooking vids on his portacomp.


----------



## doghead (Dec 3, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarlewaweikye smiles at Sanaath's fish comment, and browses, taking a bit of everything that's meat, and a bit of anything else that looks edible.
> 
> "So," she says as they move down the line, "what brings you here? How did you learn about the lottery?" As they speak, she realizes how little she knows about this human.




Saanath shrugs.

"I'm not sure about that myself. I was hoping to get to the Council for a look, but got stuck in the bottle neck back there. Someone suggested the lottery so i gave it a shot. Ta Da! Here I am.

"Before that I worked on for a small merchant company. It was fairly boring, so I quit. But it did get me off world, and that got me wondering about the rest of the universe. So here I am."

By this point, even Saanath is getting bored of the story, so he decides to stop.


----------



## Douane (Dec 3, 2003)

After the tour Zaedhrarrg considers for a short moment whether to attend the seminar or not.


_* Well, they do have something to eat, which certainly speaks for them. But just sitting there getting a lecture for hours and hours ... Still, it could be fun ..., much like banging your head onto something hard till you fall unconscious or getting your tail caught in a closing door. HORROR! 

Nah! Better grab something real to eat at the mess and look for interesting people. *_


Unfortunately, and much to his dismay, Zaedhrarrg has to discover that the novelty of 'interesting people' tends to wear off rather quickly. Also, the attitude of most Luriani passsengers aboard certainly doesn't help much.

As soon as he begins to feel crowded Zaedhrarrg will look for a quieter place, preferably the observation lounge. (He figures that with nothing to see there but Jump Space it should be less populated.)

While going over a few texts on the Ancients, he reflects on the strange bunch of people he met: The beanpole Navy Vargr Ruzz'koff who doesn't like story-telling, the withdrawn Varge engineer Kforzh who doesn't even like small-talk, Vyrkris and her friend, the Aslan Ktarle with the severe case of Jump anxiety and that super nice human Engineer Tomas.

Then his mind wanders back to what he has heard on the tour in regard to the computer's miscalculation almost shaking the ship apart by disrupting the jump field.


[OoC: Zaed tries to recall if he's ever heard anything similar or if there is anything unusual about the events he has been told of. Total roll for Knowledge: Jump Space 22]


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 3, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye nods. "What made you decide to . . . intervene with Tretheasofkhou?"


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 3, 2003)

After making a few friendly suggestions to the Engineer about how to get a bit more fuel economy out of the drive, and then taking his leave, Tomas makes his way to the Hiranucorp presentation

He fills out the card half-heartedly and grabs smething interesting to eat.

Looking around he sees a lot of Luriani and Sanaath and the Aslan off to oneside, he gives the pair a nod of acknowledgement...


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 3, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye nods to Tomas and then turns to Sanaath again.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 3, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> [OoC: Zaed tries to recall if he's ever heard anything similar or if there is anything unusual about the events he has been told of. Total roll for Knowledge: Jump Space 22]



Zaed can't think of anything particularly unusual about the engineer's explanaiton of last night's events, although he figure's the blame belongs squarely on the shoulders of the astrogator, not the computer.  A misjump resulting in an early arrival is certainly one of the more benign consequences of such a blunder, however. 

From the tour, Zaed knows that this isn't the Keruuchan's normal route (it's meeting some of the increased demand for travel between Daramm and Dukh created by the Mercantile Council) - perhaps the astrogator's unfamiliarity with the jump contributed to the mishap?


----------



## doghead (Dec 3, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarlewaweikye nods. "What made you decide to . . . intervene with Tretheasofkhou?"




"Ah. Thats a story that would be better told over a drink from a couple of comfy chairs. Perhaps this afternoon we could retire to the lounge for tea.

"This fish really is nice though. I do like a bit of spiced fish. I wonder what this blue stuff is though ... no, actually better not to know I think."

OOC: I will be gone for 48 hours, which fits nicely as Saanath doesn't feel comfortable talking openly at the seminar. He will just fill the rest of the time with small talk and witty observations  Have fun while I'm gone.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 3, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye's mouth gapes in what she hopes is a non-threatening smile. "We could do that," she replies. She settles down and tries each dish she had chosen. When the seminar begins, she pays nominal attention, instead studying the other people present.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 4, 2003)

After a short time, Ms. Teniru returns to the podium. "Well, then," she smiles, "I hope you have all enjoyed fine meal our stewards have prepared for us here. But now, I ask you all to turn your attention to the business at hand, and answer the question,'What is HiranuCorp?'" 

At this, the lights in the room go out. A melodic tenor voice (considered the ideal of a luriani male voice) says "Less than 400 years ago, Timur Hiranu, a young member of the Darammiya Opera House, had a dream: To make the high culture of Daramm, [A hologram of Daramm star system appears in the centuer of the room.] which he valued so much, accessible to all the sentients of the Imperium. He stunned his Conductor, and the public by leaving the opera house to found schools in some of the poorest regions of the planet. He risked imprisonment to teach his students the Operas of Nerilu, which had not been heard by any outside the nobility in centuries. He was to be arrested - indeed he had already been seized when his students began to sing to the arresting officers. [At this, Luriani opera musinc fills the room - OOC: it sounds like a cross between whalesong and the Vienna Boy's Choir, and is obviously performed underwater. The simulated effect in this air filled environment is pleasant, if quite strange to non-Luriani present.] 
The officers, low born men themselves, were transfixed, and allowed Timur to go free. Two months later, groups of his students were performing all over Daramm, and within a year, his best students were performing at the Darammiya Opera House, which Timur had so recently left. The Archduke witnessed the performance, and formally lifted the restrictions on performances of the Operas of Nerilu, and also granted Timur and his students a large sum, so they could bring their music to Dukh and to other worlds. And thus, HiranuCorp was born." 

The presentation continues for about twenty minutes, describing how as Timur visited other worlds, he gained respect for their varied artisitic traditions, both within high culture and common. The corporation expanded both in terms of the types of performances it championed and the worlds it served, eventually encompassing written and recorded works in addition to live performances. It began controlling not only the performances, but also the distribution networks (broadcast stations, newspapers, etc.), and it's most recent ventures, theme parks which "aim at instilling new generations with the same love of culture which inspired our founder all those years ago."

The presentation closes with a brief assessment of the areas of growth HiranuCorp hopes to pursue in th coming years, and a message from the Archduke, proclaiming the continued relevance and importance of HiranuCorp for all the citizens of the Domain.

When the lights come back on, Ms.Teniru gives a brief oral presentation which highlights the interests attendees revealed in their reponse cards. A question and answer session follows. The long and short of it is that HiranuCorp seems like it would provide good, steady, if slightly dull, work to the majority of it's "behind the curtain" employees, while providing the opportunity for stardom to a very few members of a variety of races on planets across the Domain. 
[Specific questions can be asked and answered, of course, otherwise, the seminar ends.]


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 4, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye is impressed despite herself with the presentation, and when it ends she is enthusiastic about the whole process. She turns to Sanaath. "So, what do you hope to do? This is more interesting than I had originally thought it would be!"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 5, 2003)

*Day 2 Mid-Day and Afternoon*

As the seminar breaks up, Ktarlewaweikye and Saanath agree to continue their conversation later on in the passenger lounge. The middeck lounge and restuarant is populated at this time of dy almost entirely by non-Lurianis, and it's easy to find a quiet place to talk.

For Quinn, the day passes quite peacefully, save for a narrowly averted fight between the Ursa from last night's dinner and a prematurely inebriated Luriani.  Andrei's got more than a little bully in him, and he's clearly relishing the torment he's laying on the young Lurianis on the ship.   Whatever the captain and the Hiranu VP wanted to come of their little meeting last night, they surely aren't getting it.

Trelene's day is one of relaxation.  Kulsaegh come by occasionally to see if there is anything she needs, but in general, it's just nice to have some time to herself.

Ruzz'koff has a bit of an awkward moment, as Cassius and a few of his friends pass him in the corridor.  "Hello, Ruzz'koff,"  he says as they pass. just a moment later, one of Cassius's companions, says in a whisper, "That's your roommate, Cassius?  Dude, he was sitting right behind our table when you were going off on him last night."  That one seems pretty embarassed for Cassius, and for Ruzz'koff.  One on the other side of Cassius, however, says, somewhat loudly, "Jeez you're right - he does smell like piss!"

Zaed can't seem to find Vyrkris anywhere.  The majority of his afternoon spent seeking her or Kulsaegh out, without success, until he at last notes Bilem escorting out of the fore section of the ship.  "Oh - Hi Zaedhrarrg!  I just spent the afternoon on the bridge!  It was pretty cool - I've worked with all that equipment in tutorial labs planetside, but I've never seen it in real operation.  And I don't care what Felin says - the astrogator really seems to know what hes doing.  And he's got so much to keep track of!  Of course this all must seem pretty dull to you, but this is my first trip on a starship, after all.  They said I could come back in a few days and get a couple more lessons.  What have you been doing today?"

Eduardo offers to take Tomas to lunch on the Upper deck with some of the cash he won at poker last night.  The restaurant is quite busy, but after a greasing the palm of the Maitre'd, they are seated right away, despite a number of Luriani grads waiting at the portal.   They complain (some  loudly) at this, as Tomas recalls Eduardo's advice about Luriani thinking cash bribes were uncouth.


----------



## doghead (Dec 6, 2003)

OOC: Sorry, I wrote a reply last nigh but it got lost in the Warning Error Forbidden wilderness. *sigh*



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarlewaweikye is impressed despite herself with the presentation, and when it ends she is enthusiastic about the whole process. She turns to Sanaath. "So, what do you hope to do? This is more interesting than I had originally thought it would be!"




"I don't know what I want to do actually. I think that I want to travel, but after what I have seen recently, I am coming to believe that my little ball of dirt wasn't such a bad place.

"Well, that's not completely true, there are some loose ends that I want to tie up. But to be honest, I am probably going to have to be very patient.

"The presentation was quite interesting. I suspect that HiranuCorp might not be all that exciting a company to work for. I didn't know all that stuff about the opera though."

And for the rest of the seminar Saanath will make small talk with Ktarlewaweikye and anyone else brave enough to join them.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 9, 2003)

*Day 2 - Evening through Day 4 - Evening.*

A few hours later, just before dinner time, the captain's voice comes over the loudspeaker. "Good afternoon everyone, this is your Captain. I wanted to update you on the status of our jump to the Tamadere system. Looks like our Astrogator bought us a few more days at the Council. Because of his skill in handling the vagueries of Jumpspace, we are now scheduled to arrive on Dukh two days prior than our earlier projection, and in time for opening ceremonies. Hopefully that means another interview or two for each and every one of the passengers abaord. So, enjoy your dinner - I will be meeting several of you in my dining room in a few minutes - and relax. Three days to Tamandere."

The rest of the evening passes without incident. For those interested in the Captain's guests tonight, they consist of a groups of several Galangic Lit. graduates from Darammiya University. A middle aged Luriani woman named Krista Giru wins the evening's Pazak tournament, in which Eduardo loses more than Cr250. He tells Saanath and Tomas that he's giving up gambling for the rest of the trip. Ruzz'koff and Zaedhrarrg find that Cassius has been reassigned to an upper deck stateroom, and that they have each received a voucher for a two night stay in a luxury suite at the Hiranu Plaza Tower Hotel in Gateway City on Dukh. "I sincerely regret the rudeness you have experienced aboard my ship. Please accept these as a token of apology. Yours, Captain Julia Darius," read the attached notes.

By the next day, everyone on the ship seems to be settling into routines. Ktarlewaweikye sees many of the same people at the next day's Hiranucorp seminar (which this time is divided into smaller groups based on specialties which interest the applicants - The ship's doctor is not there running a group, however, as Ktarlewaweikye did not fill out on of the cards the day before.) The captain's dinner guests seem to be taken from a different section of staterooms each night, and tonight they again come from the upper deck and are mostly Luriani. Late in the evening on the third day, Andrei gets himself confined to quarters after breaking a kid's arm in a bar fight. Eduardo loses another Cr100 at Pazak.

On the fourth day, the Captain begins holding lunches as well as dinners, to make up for those who had been scheduled on the last two days of this leg of the trip - (this includes invitations for Quinn, Anaarsi, Zaed, Ruzz'koff, Tomas, Eduardo, Saanath, Ktarlewaweikye, and Vyrkris on the fifth evening) . Trelene, meanwhile, receives an invitation to dine with Tagir in the officers' mess. She has a pleasant meal, and he and a couple of the younger engineers toss around some ideas for reducing the size of the current generation of jump drives - its mostly just engineers' BS that won't lead to anything, but it's fun to hear everyone's improbably theories. Zaed finally gets enough time with Vyrkris to ask her to dinner, and they also have a nice time. She has forgotten, it seems, about the K'kree, and instead spends the time talking (quickly and non-stop) about her time at university. She's, pretty, and very nice, but Zaed can't help but feel a little older than he is while listening to her.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 9, 2003)

*Day 5 - Mid afternoon*

The last day of this jump also passes smoothly, and some time in mid-afternoon, Captain Darius gives a warning to the passengers, "Ladies and gentlemen, please fine your seats - we will be dropping our of jumpspace in about fifteen minutes." About that much time later, the expected moment of discomfort passes, and she says, "Welcome to Tamandere System. For those of you who would like a change of scenery, I'll be opening up the panels on the observation deck, and we'll be docking with the outpost sometime overnight tonight." Keeping with custom for Luriani after a successful jump, there is applause resonating from most of the upper deck, but soon everything is returning to normal. Perhaps after a visit to the observation deck, most of those set to dine with the captain tonight are beginning to make themselves look presentable. Vyrkris has told Ktarlewaweikye not to wait for her when she goes up - The young vargr went for some more lessons on the bridge, but says she'll make the dinner on time.

Trelene, on the other hand has received another invitation to join the engineers for dinner.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 9, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye has an enjoyable couple of days aboard ship, spending much of her time relaxing. She attends most of the HiranuCorp gatherings, trying to learn more about her prospective new employer. She does go to the observation deck to look at the majesty of a planet in space--something she never gets sick of seeing.

About an hour before the dinner, she starts thinking about getting ready. Fifteen minutes later, she is rushing around the small cabin she shares with Vyrkris, wondering what made her think she had so much time. Fifteen minutes after that, she is sitting in the cabin restlessly, ready for the meal and wondering what to do for the next fifteen minutes. She stands and paces, pulling her "business formal" suit in an effort to make it more comfortable. She wishes Vyrkris was still around because although she didn't have quite an Aslan sense of style, she at least would reassure Ktarle that she looks fine.

After a moment she stops fussing with the dark forest green cloth and steps into the corridor, head high. _Ugh,_ she thinks to herself. _Why do I feel like I'm going to an execution? It must be these clothes. Good thing I thought to bring at least one formal outfit, though._ She catches her reflection in a portal window and preens a bit. _And this color contrasts nicely with my fur. Perhaps it's not completely bad,_ she concludes to herself as she reaches the door to the captain's mess. _I should wear this more often, or at least this color._


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 11, 2003)

*Day 5 - Evening.*

As he arrives at the captain's dining room, Quinn recognizes Vice President Nells-Corzin leaving, and he passes Capt. Darius without acknowledgement. The captain greets Quinn, and each of the arrivals who follow, somewhat stiffly. Her face is stoic, but it's clear she's on edge, and perhaps looking for a reason to blow up at someone. Within a fe minute of the scheduled time, everyone (except, Ktarlewaweikye notes, Vyrkris) has arrived, and the Captain asks them to take their seats.

When everyone present is seated, she continues: "Good eveing ladies and gentlemen, I thank you for coming tonight as we celebrate our arrival in Tamandere system. We're just waiting for one more guest and then dinner will be served." Silence descends upon the room for a few minutes, with the Captain cutting off any attempts at conversation.

Finally, escorted by an armed security officer, a very dishevelled Vyrkris arrives. The captain rises to greet her, a severe expression on her face "Welcome Vyrkris, I hope -"

Vyrkris interrupts in a sarcastic tone: "I thought I was confined to--"

"You were, and will be sent back there just as soon as I have finished reprimanding you. While you are here, I trust will both we will both remember the orders [she sneers the word] we were given earlier?" 

"I most certainly will NOT--"

"You WILL. And *that* order comes from me. Unless you want to serve out a term in the brig for insubordination, you will close. your. mouth."

"I CAN'T BELIEVE --"

"Enough. There will be no mre discussion about this. Instead, young Vyrkris, let's go back to a few minutes before you began your lessons on the bridge today. Do you remember what you talked to me about?"

"Uh...I said I was interested in learning some more about astrogation, and how I couldn't have hoped for a better opportunity than spending so much time on the bridge, and then I asked if it was okay to record some of my lessons for Felin to watch later ---" She stops, and the captain goes on.

"Now Vyrkris, you never received an order to turn off your datalink, is that correct?" [Vyrkris nods] "And you never received an order to erase its contents, it that correct?"

"No - I mean yes - I mean, I don't think he even knew I had it. But I don't think I could play it back 'because of that other--"

"But you never received an order that would prevent you from granting access to your datalink to someone, say your roommate, for some purpose unrelated to orders we may have been given earlier on the bridge today. Is that correct? 

"Yes, I guess -

"Fine. [the Captain's tone changes, and is suddenly harsh] Vyrkris, if you ever want a career in space, you need to learn proper respect for authority. Your behavior was disgraceful this afternoon, and must be dealt with, if only for the sake of discipline among my crew. Take her back to her quarters. In fact, I shall escort her myself. She gets up and jerks Vyrkris up, knocking the vargr's datalink out of her front pocket and onto the ground. "Let's go."

The captain, Vyrkris, and the guard all leave the room, closing the door behind them. 

Silence.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 11, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye sits gracefully, wondering where Vyrkris might be. When she is "escorted" into the room, Ktarle's mouth gapes slightly open in astonishment. As the exchange between the captain and her roommate progresses, her mouth drops open farther and when the two leave, she fights the childish urge to rush over and pick up the datalink. Instead, she glances around the table uneasily, wondering how many people present know that the two of them are roommates.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 11, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Ruzz'koff has a bit of an awkward moment, as Cassius and a few of his friends pass him in the corridor.  "Hello, Ruzz'koff,"  he says as they pass. just a moment later, one of Cassius's companions, says in a whisper, "That's your roommate, Cassius?  Dude, he was sitting right behind our table when you were going off on him last night."  That one seems pretty embarassed for Cassius, and for Ruzz'koff.  One on the other side of Cassius, however, says, somewhat loudly, "Jeez you're right - he does smell like piss!"




       Ruzz'koff gives a polite nod, "Hello," and carries on his way. When he hears the other seek to provoke him however he turns and gives a fairly benevolent smile, fixing straight for the louder of the two unknowns, "I may smell like piss, but at least I remember to climb out of the water _*first*_."*

      Hands relaxed, by your sides, smile charmingly, look at roommate.

      "Cassius I very much regret that your friend sees fit to try to provoke me. More than that I feel sorry for you that he seems more willing to provoke me into fighting you, rather than him. Good day."

      Click heels, bow, turn, leave.

-----------------------​
    The presentation does, despite himself, rather impress him. Of course he would be disappointed if hadn't. But playing second fiddle to a bunch of highly strung _artistes_ is really not his line of work.


* And that's as close to an appropriate Luriani insult as I can think of at this moment in time.


----------



## doghead (Dec 12, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> As he arrives at the captain's dining room,  .... <snip> closing the door behind them.
> 
> Silence.




Saanath looks a round the room. Then he rolls back his head, and stretches out his back and releases with a slow breath. He blinks a couple of times slowly, as if trying to get his focus back. He looks a little tired and drawn.

"That was interesting," he says in a slow drawl. "I wonder what's for dinner."


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 12, 2003)

Ktarle looks at Sanaath, startled that someone spoke, and then glances at the datalink before quickly looking away.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 13, 2003)

<Dress Uniform? I suppose so>
     Ruzz'koff unpacks his best Former Naval Person outfit and slips it on, not overly concerned with it looking it's best. It's more a matter of effect, and would certianly gain more kudos than anything else he might wear.

At dinner:
      He sits, rather impassively as the Captain dresses down Vyrkis and waits for the door to shut after them before speaking,

      "Well. Does anybody know what _that_ was all about?"

     His eyes circle the room, to see if anybody knows anything. If nobody replies he will get up, pick up the dropped data link and place it on the table between himself and the Captain.

      "The cabaret around here seems to somewhat lacking. I feel like someone who has just caught the last five minuites of an action tri-vid. Very interesting to watch but you don't have any idea what's going on."


----------



## doghead (Dec 13, 2003)

"To be honest, I don't care. And I wouldn't admit it if I did. I'm not keen on being played, and that little scene rather seemed an attempt to do so. A local sport I am beginning to think.

"Anyway, that appears to be a bottle of something over there. And as the captain has chosen to busy herself elsewhere, I suggest that we start on that. I'm sure that she won't mind."

At which point Saanath either accepts the bottle from whoever or gets it himself. He proceeds to play host, moving amoung the people present, filling glasses and making small talk. Lively and personable. A markedly different person from moments ago.

OOC: Assumed a bottle or two here. Maerdwyn? Liason +10 (+ has Carousing - for flavour.) A big hearted effort.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 13, 2003)

Ktarle would smile at Ruzz'koff's assessment of the situation and would tend to agree but that it is her roommate who is involved. Instead, she sits and fidgets a little, glancing every so often at the door or the datalink. If she is sitting close to where the datalink is, she will reach out surreptitiously and grab it when she thinks no one is looking. If not, she will try to find an excuse to get up and move closer to it and then grab it when and if she can. (If it looks like people might be moving toward standing and mingling, she will wait for that or will start it herself by standing and introducing herself to someone closer to the datalink.)

She accepts Sanaath's offer of a drink but does not drink much of it, instead letting it sit mostly untouched before her.


----------



## Douane (Dec 14, 2003)

After some gnashing of his teeth, because they let Vyrkris onto the bridge and denied him the same, even though Zaedhrarrg is a scout and Vyrkris is not, he decides to let the matter go (indeed the very fact vanishes from his mind in about 30 seconds).

...

_* Ooh, an invitation!  Must wear my best ..., em, ... What should I wear? I don't think my service jacket would be really appreciated at the captain's table; I've heard they very picky that way, but what instead? *_


With the help of his pal Bilem he locates the board tailor and pays him a visit to pick a proper outfit up. However, after some heated discussions Zaed gives up on his futile attempts to convince the tailor that simply cutting a hole for his tail in a Luriani suit won't really do.


_* So, the jacket it is. At least my tail will be properly displayed that way. [Sigh] They really ought to think of other species on this ship! Hmmm, should polish the buttons a bit and what about my stuff? *_


With a slightly envious glance at Ruzz'koff's dress uniform Zaedhrarrgh polishes and cleans his jacket to the best of his abilities, before, with the most sorrowful expression ever displayed by a Vargr, he begins plucking the trinkets from his jacket, sighing loudly every now-and-then when he fiddles with another one and recalls the exact circumstances under which it was added.

Finally, on his way out of the cabin, Zaed looks mournfully back one last time at the heap of baubles that signify every major event of his past life, and so many minor ones, too. With a small cry he jumps back in and begins stuffing them into the various pockets of his outfit, now looking more ridiculous than ever.


----------



## Douane (Dec 14, 2003)

*At the dinner:*

Clearly stunned by the event he just had to witness, Zaedhrarrgh sits motionless at his place, with his eyes wide open and too upset to speak.

When the people surrounding him go back to the normal dinner routine, he suddenly jumps up, toppling his chair over, and bursts out:


"How can you just sit here and drink yourself into a stupor? There's a great injustice happening right under your snouts and you talk about tri-vid!!!"


With these words Zaed grabs the jacket he took off for dinner and leaves the room at full speed, heading directly towards Vyrkris' cabin.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 14, 2003)

Ktarle looks stunned by Zaed's outburst but takes advantage of it to swipe the datalink and follow him out the door. Once outside, she will go to the nearest observation lounge, bar, or similar place and look at the datalink to see what it contains.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 14, 2003)

Tomas enjoyed the lunch with Eduardo the Upper deck, despite the looks and glares from passing Luriani that the old trader seemed to ignore. They chatted with Tomas talking about the Hiranucorp presentation and asking about the Megacorps.

 It spent much of the journey sleeping, playing Pazak or hanging around engineering (including checking the lifeboats). He laughs when Eduardo claims that he's going to forgo gambling and when he next returns after another loss grins at his new old friend "this Pazak isn't kind to you friend - tell you what next lunch is on me!"

Tomas is strolling the observation deck when the announciement about dropping out of jumpspace comes through, he chuckles to himself about the captains lies regarding the Astrogator, but its no big deal so moves on returning to his cabin to strap in and think about what he's going to wear to the captains dinner - Navy uniform or Belters kit?...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 14, 2003)

*Day Five, Captain's Dining Room*



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> OOC: Assumed a bottle or two here. Maerdwyn? Liason +10 (+ has Carousing - for flavour.) A big hearted effort.



[OOC: Sorry Folks - my ISP went all wonky on me last two days. Plus, no email notification. Oh well. Doghead, Saanath's Liason check results in a 26, though it only really affects Anaarsi and Eduardo, since they're the only NPCs here at present. Others are free to take the results into consideration, however.

Seonaid - Ktarle can grab the datalink whenever you would like; if you want to do it secretly, it would be tough - it's sort of a elephant in the middle of the room, if you know the expression.]

Anaarsi watches Zaed storm out, and then takes the proffered drink gratefully. He launches into conversation with whomever happens to be near him, "Man, I wouldn't want to be in her shoes right now. I tell you what, if I had a chance to get on the bridge, I wouldn't mess it up like that. Did you hear her talk to the captain that way? I mean we're auditioning here! Who does she think is going to hire her if she can't even follow orders on the way to the Council?  Huh - wonder when the Captain is going to get back?  Anyway, I a couple weeks we'll forget about all of this.  Myself, I plan to be hunting for a flat after getting word of my first posting on Dukh." He keeps on going, and going. Apparently, he knows everything there is to know about the Council, those attending it and everyone's chances fo getting a job. He doesn't go anywhere near his roommate Quinn, however.

Eduardo is more withdrawn, even with his roommates, who he's been quite firendly with over the past few days.  When Saanath brings him the drink he says quietly to both him and Tomas. "Amigos? It's time to go.  Whatever the captain's game, we don't want to play.  Pazak is good enough, no?  Finish your drinks if you want, but then let's go."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 14, 2003)

*Day 5 - Outside Vyrkris' cabin.*

Zaed goes back to the mid deck, and upon entering the corridor on which both his and Vyrkris's rooms are located, he sees the Captain coming out of the young vargr's room.  She says something to the security officer, who looks at her strangely, and gives her his sidearm.  Then she moves towards Zaed, only looking up to notice and recognize him at the last moment.  She will be passing him in just a few seconds.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 14, 2003)

*Day 5 - Lower Deck.*

From the table where she is eating with Tagir, Trelene sees two new security officers (they are armed with rifles - the first she's seen on board the Keruuchan) enter the hold and take up guard positions.  A third officer, thisonea vargr carrying only a holstered sidearm (like the other security officers she has met) approaches the table.  Tagir's look blackens, and he's on his feet before the vargr gets there. "What's going on, Taershk?  " 

"Sorry to interrupt, sir.  Ms. Scrautigue?  They need a word with you on the bridge. Would you mind coming with me?"

"If the captain needs to speak with her, Tarshk, can't she just use my datalink?"

"Sorry, sir, ma'am, I was asked to bring her up.  Ma'am would you mind coming with me?  You can come back here in just a few minutes."


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 15, 2003)

[OOC: Yeah, sorry for posting possibly conflicting actions.] Ktarle will grab the datalink right after getting over the shock of Zaed's exit, and then will make a hasty exit herself. She will then go to a public area and try to see what is on it. (+13 T/Computer, if I need it)


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 15, 2003)

Ruzz'koff looks at Zaed storm out, then gets up and heads for the door talking as he goes "Well someone else looks like they are about to do something stupid. You had better save me some of that decent red and if my starter is ruined there will be hell to pay," he exits the room and tries to keep up with Zaed.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 15, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Ruzz'koff looks at Zaed storm out, then gets up and heads for the door talking as he goes "Well someone else looks like they are about to do something stupid. You had better save me some of that decent red and if my starter is ruined there will be hell to pay," he exits the room and tries to keep up with Zaed.



OOC:  Ruzzkoff caught the lift right after Zaed.  He misses the exchange betwen the captain and the guard, but sees her coming this way, just about to pass Zaed in the hallway.



			
				 Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle will grab the datalink right after getting over the shock of Zaed's exit, and then will make a hasty exit herself. She will then go to a public area and try to see what is on it. (+13 T/Computer, if I need it)



[OOC:  Response by email in a little bit, barring any unexpected interference or reaction from anyone else in the room]


----------



## doghead (Dec 15, 2003)

Saanath reaches out and places a hand lightly on Ktarle arm as she reaches for the data link. He had taken up the captain's seat, having given up on the playing host.

"That may be a very dangerous thing to do."

He then withdraws his hand and settles back in the captain's chair, watching.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 15, 2003)

Ktarle looks startled and says to Sanaath quietly in Trokh, "You don't think the Captain wanted someone to look?"


----------



## doghead (Dec 15, 2003)

"I wouldn't be surprised if there are more people here than you can see.

"It was all staged. The only reason I can think of is to see what our responces are. Otherwise why here and now."


----------



## Watus (Dec 15, 2003)

Quinn slowly pushes his chair back and makes his way around the table.  Extending his heavily calloused hand to Ktarle, he says "If you're not gonna look at the damn thing, then fork it over.  Something funny's going on, and I intend to find out what the hell it is."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 15, 2003)

*Day 5 - Captain's Dining Room*

Quinn steps up and grabs the datalink, and switches on the video playback. (There is no projection, so only those who move in around him will see the video, otherwise they will only hear the audio portions.)

The video record is unencrypted, and marked “Astrogation and Bridge- for Felin” – it is more than an hour long, but can be searched (video only) in fast forward.

The first parts were recorded in private: Vyrkris explaining to the Felin (via the recorder, that is) how she intended to figure out why the ship had misjumped – she’s deliberate and restrained, in stark contrast to the bubbly, slightly ditsy persona that some of those present have experienced in public. 

There is a quick break in the record, and it begins again with Vyrkris seated at astrogation with the chief astrogator. In her regular, quick paced and higher pitched voice: “So, I hope it’s okay with you: the Captain said I could record this? Thanks.” The image moves about, until it’s clear the camera has been clipped to her front breast pocket. 

For the next stretch, the video is mostly of calculations appearing on the vid screens in front of the two, with the astrogator explaining the calculations he had gone through before the jump, and the adjustments he made throughout the time in jumpspace- very dull to those who haven’t studied astrogation. At first, Vyrkris seems quite good about repeating things clearly into the recorder (for Felin's benefit), but as the lesson goes on, she seems to forget it’s there. 

In the midst of fast forwarding through a long stretch of calculation narration, you see the camera spin around suddenly. Quinn drops back into real-time playback, allowing everyone to hear the sound, too. Hearing the bits of conversation that follow, he backs it up a few moments in order to hear the audio before Vyrkris turned around.

The ship receives a hail, then the Comm. Officer says: “We’ve got a contact, captain, broadcasting a distress beacon. Putting them up now, Captain.

Human voice, gasping for air: “ Thank the Star…. Hiranu vessel … this is Malikot merchant ship… Dvonn. We… request immediate assistance under Title 1… section 1. Can you provide? 

Captain: “We’ll see what we can do, Dvonn. What’s your situation?”

Voice: “Everything's FUBAR, Captain…. they said…. Maneuver drives...Life Support, everything's... gone to hell... Air’s thin…getting worse…we’re taking turns… on the comm… everyone else…sleeping now…to save air….can’t find a breech…but we’re bleeding O2…the hull is going to buckle...if we can’t keep it... pressurized better.

[There is real terror in the voice, and the everyone on the bridge looks truly concerned]

Captain: “Okay, Dvonn. This is Captain Julia Darius, and we’re coming to get you. How many aboard?

Voice: “Isak ….Hertrichs, ma’am...Ship's security...we got eight crew, …12 passengers…, plus the deep freezers.... maybe fifteen of them...

Captain: “Okay, our M-drives aren’t great, but our boats should be able to get to you in about three hours. Can you guys hold out until then?”

Hertrichs: “Think so. Should… have enough ….to last a good bit longer than that,… ma’am. But you better hurry,…just the same.”

Captain: “Hertrichs, what about the JohnHenry outpost – must be some vessels in the system you could have called in?”

Hertrichs: “They stopped…answering…our hails, Captain…Don’t know why…

Captain: “Okay, well, like I said, we’re coming to get you. Keruuchan out.

Hertrichs: “Dvonn out.”

The captain calls down to engineering and relays the situation, and tells him to get crews together for the two lifeboats. There is some more activity on the bridge, which the camera doesn’t do a good job of capturing. At one point the captain speaks into her personal communicator, and says, “Scrautigue? Sure. Why not. Just keep her safe – Don’t want to have to explain that we lost a former Makhidkarun VP on a rescue operation when she should have been enjoying Hiranus’ famous hospitality.” Then another hail comes over the comm.

Voice: “Greetings, Keruuchan, this is JohnHenry Base Tamandere Alpha. Didn’t think we’d see you for a few more days yet.”

Captain: “JohnHenry, this is Captain Julia Darius of the Keruuchan – we are responding to Title 1 Distress call, who says you have refused aid. Why have you not responded?”

Voice: “Keruuchan, we have been advised that subject is in reality a corsair masquerading as a Malikot trader. Obligation to intervene is therefore nullified. 

Captain: “Bull – that’s no corsair – that’s a soon-to-be coffin if we don’t get those people off now!”

Voice: “Captain, you are advised against any interference, but it’s your call. See you in a few. Alpha Base out.”

An old Luriani man in a wheelchair, who Quinn recognizes as Walid Nells-Corzin, comes out of the lift and onto the bridge. He is well dressed, and attended by two armed men who are unmistakably bodyguards. 

Old Man: “Captain, I hope you don’t mind, but I have been monitoring communications from my room, and I must warn you – the information the base has is correct. The Malikot merchant is quite certainly a corsair in disguise. To approach would endanger the Keruuchan, and as you know –“

Captain: “- ‘A ship need not intervene in response to a Title 1 Distress call if doing so would result in grave danger to the rescuing ship and its crew.’ But that’s not the case here and you know it! Dammit, we’re going after them.” She speaks savagely into her communicator. “Tagir – how are my boats doing!”

Old Man: “No. You will not endanger the Keruuchan, it’s crew, it’s boats, or any other HiranuCorp property by falling into this trap.

Captain: “Mr. Nells-Corzin, I am captain of the Keruuchan. Planetside, you are a vice president of the company I work for, but here, I command. Please return to your quarters.” She speaks into her communicator. “You can send the boats out when ready, Tagir.” 

Nells-Corzin: “Captain, I urge you to reconsider your decision. [She shoots him a scornful look then motions to the Bridge Security officers to remove the man hand his bodyguards from the bridge.] No? Then I am afraid I shall have to assert my rights as Owner-Aboard.

Captain: “What?!?! First off, you’re a part owner of Hiranucorp, Walid, not an Owner-Aboard. And even an Owner-Aboard can’t overrule a ship’s captain in the field. Now get off my bridge!”

Nells-Corzin: “I believe you will find that the Ducal Court has recently ruled than an Owner-Aboard has just such a right, if he believes that the captain is guilty of dereliction of duty. I believe you will also find that the same court has ruled that he power to order the dismissal, and indeed the imprisonment, of any crew members who mutiny against an owner-Aboard once a finding of Dereliction has been made. Captain Darius is, of course, free to test such rulings in court when we arrive at Dukh, as are you all, should you wish to bet your careers, and your freedoms, against this interpretation.... Captain Darius, you will proceed directly towards the base on Tamandere Alpha, where we will deliver supplies and refuel our ship. We will not give these pirates a crack at the Keruuchan. 

The captain looks around at her crew, and it seems clear that they’ll do whatever she tells them. Mr. Nells-Corzin seems to note this, too.

[There is a more back and forth here between the Captin and the Owner-Aboard – mostly threats by the latter against the former. Eventually, Nells This last one seems to break her

Nells-Corzin: “Your crew is not military, Julia – They are company employees, as are you. Claims that they were following your orders will not protect them. They will all end up jailed or professionally ruined. To say nothing of your own career –

Captain: What I do, _Owner_, I do not do for the sake of my career, I assure you. This is on your head Mr. Vice President.

Vyrkris: “Captain! No!”

Captain: “Quiet, girl! There’s nothing for it. [To her communicator] Tagir – shut the hangar. That’s right – call them back. NOW! [She is glaring at the VP the entire time]

Vyrkris: “You’re just going to leave them out there?

Captain: “I said quiet! Johnson, escort our guest back to her stateroom.””

Vyrkris: "I'm not going anywhere, and you'd --

Nells-Corzin: “A moment – Now that the Captain has agreed to listen to reason, I feel it is important to protect her standing on the ship. Will you permit me to give the order, Captain? [she nods, defeated.] Good. You are hereby ordered not to discuss the events of the last thirty minutes with anyone. You shall not speak of it, even amongst yourselves. You are ordered not to act on the supposed distress signal, nor to reveal its existence to anyone unless authorized to do so by a HiranuCorp official with a rank of Vice President or higher. Anyone involved in exposing the Keruuchan or other HiranuCorp property to harm as a result of contact with the corsair Dvonn will be subject to the harshest penalties allowed by law. Do I make myself clear? 

Captain: Yes…Mister.

Crew: Mister! Yes! Mister! (dark looks)[Those who have been in the military here are pretty sure that this pervesion of Sir! Yes, Sir! was deliberate and derisive.]

Vyrkris: Why are you doing this! [Muffled, as the Astrogator clamps his hand over her muzzle and then the screen goes dark. "Confine her to quarters!" are the last words heard.]

--End of Record--


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 15, 2003)

Ktarle opens her mouth to respond to Sanaath, but her response is cut off when Quinn grabs the datalink. She watches as he thumbs on the playback and then listens (and watches, if he doesn't go anywhere) to the recording. When it finishes she narrows her eyes briefly and then brightens as if a switch was thrown. "Sanaath," she says in Luriani (Imperial if she's ever heard him speak it), "we never got caught up on our conversation from the other night . . . I'm sure this will straighten itself out, and that the captain did the right thing." She waves a paw airily toward Quinn and the datalink. "This party seems to have prematurely ended, so perhaps we can take ourselves elsewhere and you can finish telling me about your career before HiranuCorp." [Uh, bluff check I guess. +1 if it's Cha, +0 if it's Wis; I don't have my stuff with me so I have no clue. The bluff check would be for whoever might be watching, in the room or out, not necessarily Sanaath.]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 15, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> [Uh, bluff check I guess. +1 if it's Cha, +0 if it's Wis; I don't have my stuff with me so I have no clue. The bluff check would be for whoever might be watching, in the room or out, not necessarily Sanaath.]



OOC: Bluff Check = 12


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 15, 2003)

*Day 5 - MidDeck*

The captain looks up and notices her two dinner guests in the hallway before her.

"Return to your staterooms!  " she barks in a commanding voice, "Leave the girl alone, unless you want her to get in more trouble. Now if you will excuse me..."  She keeps walking, quickly as she speaks, and has passed Zaedhrarrg and is moving toward the bulkhead (which is right near the passengers' lift) that leads from the passengers' area to the crews' quarters and the sub-bridge.


----------



## Watus (Dec 15, 2003)

OOC: K/Interstellar Law: +6 & P/Administrator: +8.  Exactly how out of line is this?  Is this new ducal order valid?  Does it exist?  Was it appropriately applied?  Legally, what responsibility did the Keruuchan have to check the situation out before potentially abandoning the Malikot merchant ship?

Quinn pockets the datalink, spins on his heel and, taking the few steps to the bar, pours himself a large glass of whiskey.  He downs it in one gulp.

He scratches his stubbly chin and stares off into space for a moment, lost in thought.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 15, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> From the table where she is eating with Tagir, Trelene sees two new security officers (they are armed with rifles - the first she's seen on board the Keruuchan) enter the hold and take up guard positions.  A third officer, thisonea vargr carrying only a holstered sidearm (like the other security officers she has met) approaches the table.  Tagir's look blackens, and he's on his feet before the vargr gets there. "What's going on, Taershk?  "
> 
> "Sorry to interrupt, sir.  Ms. Scrautigue?  They need a word with you on the bridge. Would you mind coming with me?"
> 
> ...




Trelene looks at the security guard, then glances at Tagir and then returns her attention to the security guard. She gets up, nods, and turns to Tagir.

"I guess I will see you in a few."

Then she turns back to the other.

"Lead on."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 15, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> OOC: K/Interstellar Law: +6 & P/Administrator: +8. Exactly how out of line is this? Is this new ducal order valid? Does it exist? Was it appropriately applied? Legally, what responsibility did the Keruuchan have to check the situation out before potentially abandoning the Malikot merchant ship?
> 
> Quinn pockets the datalink, spins on his heel and, taking the few steps to the bar, pours himself a large glass of whiskey. He downs it in one gulp.
> 
> He scratches his stubbly chin and stares off into space for a moment, lost in thought.



OOC: (your first check failed a DC 10 - maybe it's the drink?)Without a check, you know the following, just for having the skill:  The first rule of Interstellar Law is that you must provide aid to a ship in distress, unless doing so would demonstrably place the rescuing ship in grave danger.   If one believes the distress call was genuine, the Keruuchan captain and crew had a resposibility to intervene.  If one believes the call was bogus and it was a trap for the unarmed liner, then the is in the clear.  

Based on your experience, the Keruuchan would have been scanning the ship, trying to determine if it were armed, playing possum, etc. during the conversation- it just wasn't picked up by the recorder.   

As for the ruling issued by the Ducal Court, (Second Check, for all the details of the case DC 20: Fail), you heard that this insane case was being taken under advisement by the court, but never heard what the result was.  The court has made some pretty strange decisions in the past ten years, however, so this wouldn't shock you, even though it might make you sick, as it would essentially allow some idiot to buy, or even inherit, his way to the top of the chain of command. 

In your experience, outside of Gateway, an Owner-Aboard would never get away with ordering the captain of a ship about, as far as you know.  Still, if the ruling exists, it would be binding until specifically appealed to, and struck down by, the Imperial Supreme Court at Core.  This is because of the way the jurisdictions of the various Domain courts are structured.  The process takes lots of both money and time.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 15, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Trelene looks at the security guard, then glances at Tagir and then returns her attention to the security guard. She gets up, nods, and turns to Tagir.
> 
> "I guess I will see you in a few."
> 
> ...



The Security officer leads Trelene to the lift, and as they wait for it to arrive, she sees Tagir speaking on his communicator.  "Oy! Tarshk!" he calls out. He jogs over.  "Just confirmed your orders with the Captain, Tarshk.  She says she's on her way down, and you should just wait here with Ms. Scrautigue--"

"My orders didn't come from the captain, Tagir."

"I know that, Tarshk - but that corporate stiff (no offense, Trelene) is going to be off this ship just as soon as we hit Dukh.  At that point you're still going to be here with the Captain.  You can take Ms. Scrautigue up to him - just wait a few minutes until the Captain gets here, yeah?"

"Ma'am, it really would be best if you just came with me now."

"Tarsk, Ms. Scruatigue is a Vice President of Makhidkarun.  How do you think confining a Vice President of Makhidkarun to quarters before granting your captain's request to talk with her is going to look on your resume?

"Tagir, let's not let this get ugly, k?  Ma'am? Let's go."


----------



## Watus (Dec 15, 2003)

Quinn turns to regard the table with an icy glare.  "Not a word.  Not one word about what you just heard, understand?  Not to anyone.  Not yet.  Especially _you_," he says, pointing at the excessively talkative Anaarsi, his eyes hardening even further [Intimidate +11].  "Clearly the captain meant for us to see this.  She wants the secret out, and she damn well should.  But she was right to protect the girl, Vyrkris.  And so will we.  So we move slowly.  Carefully.  Nells-Corzin is not a man to be trifled with.  No one mentions this to the girl, and no one mentions it to the captain.  Their positions are already too complicated.  Understand?"

He pauses for a moment, thinking.  "Still... if only we could take a look at the sensor logs."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 15, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> Quinn turns to regard the table with an icy glare. "Not a word. Not one word about what you just heard, understand? Not to anyone. Not yet. Especially _you_," he says, pointing at the excessively talkative Anaarsi, his eyes hardening even further [Intimidate +11].



Anaarsi gulps, while Eduardo simply says, "F--k," and reached for the bottle again.

Everyone in the rooms looks around and takes in the situation. You are sitting around the table. The galley, apparently unoccupied, despite the supposed dinner that should have been upcoming, is through an open door to port. The restaurant, and then the bar and casino, are aft through a closed door. To fore and port is the security door leading to the captain's and officers' quarters as well as the corridor to the bridge area. 

After a few seconds, Eduardo gets up afterall. "Well, Jefe, you don't have to worry about me. I've got 200 creds in my wallet, and that's 180 more than I expected to have at this point in the trip. I'm off to the Pazak tables. Tomas? ...Saanath?"


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 16, 2003)

Ruzz'koff looks at the Captain and holds his hands out in a pacific gesture, "I'm just here to ensure more people don't do rash and ill-advised things, whatever they might be. Now if anyone isn't going to do anything stupid and irrational I shall take my leave," he has no intention of returning to his cabin, but sees no reason to argue with her about that point. If necessary he will head in that direction and then branch off and scurry back to the dinner party the minute she is out of sight.

    Looks at Zaed, then at the Captain - are they alone, and where is the Captain's weapon?

OOC:
    Spot = 0
    Sense Motive = 3


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 16, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Ruzz'koff looks at the Captain and holds his hands out in a pacific gesture, "I'm just here to ensure more people don't do rash and ill-advised things, whatever they might be. Now if anyone isn't going to do anything stupid and irrational I shall take my leave," he has no intention of returning to his cabin, but sees no reason to argue with her about that point.



"Irrational? Stupid? No. Rash and Ill-advised? We'll see. On your way."



> If necessary he will head in that direction and then branch off and scurry back to the dinner party the minute she is out of sight.
> 
> Looks at Zaed, then at the Captain - are they alone, and where is the Captain's weapon?



OOC:
Spot = 9
Sense Motive = 7

Ruzz'koff doesn't see a weapon on the captain, until she passes him and he sees it tucked behind her into her belt. He has no real insight into what she's doing.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 16, 2003)

He gives a formal bow, stares at Zaed in a "not here, not now" way and then doubles round to head back to the dining room by an alternate route.


----------



## Douane (Dec 16, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The captain looks up and notices her two dinner guests in the hallway before her.
> 
> "Return to your staterooms!  " she barks in a commanding voice, "Leave the girl alone, unless you want her to get in more trouble. Now if you will excuse me..."  She keeps walking, quickly as she speaks, and has passed Zaedhrarrg and is moving toward the bulkhead (which is right near the passengers' lift) that leads from the passengers' area to the crews' quarters and the sub-bridge.




Torn for a moment in his decision what to do, Zaedhrarrg then bounds after the captain and overtakes her, positioning himself in front of her. In his most accusing tone he adresses Captain Darius:

"How can you treat the poor Vyrkris this way? That's terribly ... mean of you!"


----------



## doghead (Dec 16, 2003)

A slow grin spreads across Saanath's face. "I think that Mr Quinn has the right of it," he says quietly to himself.

"But I don't think that we ... " he breaks off mid sentence.



> After a few seconds, Eduardo gets up afterall. "Well, Jefe, you don't have to worry about me. I've got 200 creds in my wallet, and that's 180 more than I expected to have at this point in the trip. I'm off to the Pazak tables. Tomas? ...Saanath?"




Saanath looks up at Eduardo. "Not tonight, Eduardo. I have lost enough money to Pazak already. But thanks for the offer."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 16, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Torn for a moment in his decision what to do, Zaedhrarrg then bounds after the captain and overtakes her, positioning himself in front of her. In his most accusing tone he adresses Captain Darius:
> 
> "How can you treat the poor Vyrkris this way? That's terribly ... mean of you!"



[OOC:  That would Intimidate at +2: 22]

To the surprise of Ruzz'koff, the captain actually stops to regard Zaedhrarrg.  "She will be fine - It's better this way, though. If I'm not back by jump time, go check on her, make sure she's okay. Oh, and tell her roommate she's been bumped up to First Class.  Now - out of my way.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 16, 2003)

OOC:
     <I am a bush, I am a bush, I am a bush>

IC:
   <Thinks> "Oh god. Yep, get angry with her. Because that will really help you know."
    Ruzz'koff turns the corner and vanishes out of sight, still in earshot but ready to disappear if the captain approaches his position.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 16, 2003)

OOC:
      Impressive - when I wrote that I didn't have your post up, but he is still staying out of the way.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 16, 2003)

Still stunned by what he has just seen and heard and now really convinced that the MegaCorps are bad-to-the-bone Tomas sits silently seething

"No Pazak tonight friend" he replies to Eduardo and then glancing up at Quinn swallows "I'm going to bed. 

But if anything happens" he speaks in a conspiratorial tone to Quinn "I'll be ready to help"


----------



## Watus (Dec 16, 2003)

Quinn nods curtly.  "Actually, I'll come with you.  There's something I need in in my bag."  He follows Thomas out the door.

Assuming Quinn reaches his berth without incident, he pulls his portacomp out of his duffel and copies the video from the datalink onto it.  He then places the datalink back into his pocket and heads for the bar.  

He does his best thinking in bars.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 16, 2003)

"Allright then. Adios." Eduardo leaves, taking a long look at everyone one more time before he goes. 

Anaarsi just sits there, studiously ignoring both the big marine and the captain's empty chair.




			
				Watus said:
			
		

> Assuming Quinn reaches his berth without incident, he pulls his portacomp out of his duffel and copies the video from the datalink onto it. He then places the datalink back into his pocket and heads for the bar.
> 
> He does his best thinking in bars.



OOC: There may be an incident, but it's entire within your control - if Ruzz'koff continues with his plan to head back to the dining room, you three will pass each other as Quinn and Tomas head to their staterooms. If that happens there will be three or four other random passengers walking through halls at the time. [The corridor near your staterooms was mostly empty because most of its residents were at the dinner.]


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 16, 2003)

Ktarle sits back down, somewhat deflated, and waits to see if anything more happens.


----------



## doghead (Dec 16, 2003)

OOC: the captains chair is not empty. Saanath is in it.

"I don't think that it is over yet, Ktarlewaweikye. I think I might just stay put for a while and enjoy a little more of that cheeky red. Would you care to join me?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 16, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Tagir, let's not let this get ugly, k?  Ma'am? Let's go."




Trelene shrugs at Tagir and then turns to the guard.

"Lead on!"


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 16, 2003)

Ruzz'koff looks at Quinn and Tomas, "Party definitly over?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 16, 2003)

[OOC: Sorry, doghead - He avoids looking at Saanath then ]

A minute or so after Quinn leaves the room, Saanath beeps - or, as is clear a moment later, something in his chair beeps. There is a muffled voice, and then, it's more clear as he reaches down and removes the communicator that's been shoved into the seam between the chair's cushion and its arms.

Male voice: "--still at your dinner?!? Look, I've got Tarshk down here -  says he's been ordered to bring Scrautigue to the bridge. That order come from you?"


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 16, 2003)

Ktarle nods to Sanaath and salutes him with her still mostly-full glass before taking a small sip. She then settles back and, not quite relaxed, watches the others. When the captain's communicator goes off, she narrows her eyes. _Was this intentional as well?_ She turns to Sanaath to see what he does.


----------



## Watus (Dec 16, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Ruzz'koff looks at Quinn and Tomas, "Party definitly over?"




"You could say that," Quinn grunts without breaking stride.  A few steps farther, though, he pulls up short and turns around.  "Actually... you're Navy, right?" he asks Ruzz'koff's retreating back.  "If you're headed back to the dining room, I'll tag along.  There's something I wanted to talk to you about.  And something I should show you."


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 16, 2003)

Ruzz'koff resists the temptation to look at his clothes and say something sarcastic back, "I was heading back yes and if it's relevent, yes, I'm interested."


----------



## doghead (Dec 17, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> [OOC: Sorry, doghead - He avoids looking at Saanath then ]
> 
> A minute or so after Quinn leaves the room, Saanath beeps - or, as is clear a moment later, something in his chair beeps. There is a muffled voice, and then, it's more clear as he reaches down and removes the communicator that's been shoved into the seam between the chair's cushion and its arms.
> 
> Male voice: "--still at your dinner?!? Look, I've got Tarshk down here -  says he's been ordered to bring Scrautigue to the bridge. That order come from you?"




Saanath checks to see that the communicator is not broadcasting. If not, he places it on the table in front of him.

OOC: Basically, don't want background noise on the channel. Is it possible? T/Comm +9.


----------



## Douane (Dec 17, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> To the surprise of Ruzz'koff, the captain actually stops to regard Zaedhrarrg.  "She will be fine - It's better this way, though. If I'm not back by jump time, go check on her, make sure she's okay. Oh, and tell her roommate she's been bumped up to First Class.  Now - out of my way.





A bit confused and taken aback by the strange mix of concern and firm resolve in the captain's voice, Zaedhrarrg is nevertheless unwilling to let the matter slide (and he doesn't possess the good sense to know when to stop):


"Still, don't you think it's very harsh to isolate Vyrkris, especially with her being a a Vargr? You don't realize what this means to us, don't you? How should this be better for her? And she's done nothing wrong besides turning her comlink on and if that is a crime you have to imprison two-thirds of your passengers at least. She should at least be allowed some companionship till this ridiculous matter is resolved!"


(spoken very rapidly and without pauses)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 17, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Saanath checks to see that the communicator is not broadcasting. If not, he places it on the table in front of him.
> 
> OOC: Basically, don't want background noise on the channel. Is it possible? T/Comm +9.



OOC:  The communicator must be activated to respond to whoever is calling the captain - it's not broadcasting whatever is going on in the room at present to him.  Not sure if that's what you were asking.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 17, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> A bit confused and taken aback by the strange mix of concern and firm resolve in the captain's voice, Zaedhrarrg is nevertheless unwilling to let the matter slide (and he doesn't possess the good sense to know when to stop):
> 
> 
> "Still, don't you think it's very harsh to isolate Vyrkris, especially with her being a a Vargr? You don't realize what this means to us, don't you? How should this be better for her? And she's done nothing wrong besides turning her comlink on and if that is a crime you have to imprison two-thirds of your passengers at least. She should at least be allowed some companionship till this ridiculous matter is resolved!"
> ...



The captain's eyes blaze, and she pushes past Zaedhrarrg. Without looking back at him, she heads for the bulkhead and says, "Perhaps you might consider that a headstrong girl already being protected from what she might bring on herself and others is not the person most in need of your help this night!" Her tone is measured, yet fierce and full of frustration all at once.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 17, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> "You could say that," Quinn grunts without breaking stride.  A few steps farther, though, he pulls up short and turns around.  "Actually... you're Navy, right?" he asks Ruzz'koff's retreating back.  "If you're headed back to the dining room, I'll tag along.  There's something I wanted to talk to you about.  And something I should show you."




Tomas looks up at the Vargr and then back at Quinn as he says theres something he wants to show him

"Its a bad business" he growls in Vargr and then to Quinn "if theres more to do tonight, then I'll join you too. The Malikot ship wasn't a threat to anything but their Profit margin"

The vehement distaste for Megacorps is quite clear in his eyes


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 17, 2003)

OOC:

We've gotten onto a couple seperate timelines - part by design, part by accident.  Just for clarity:


16:00  Vurkris's tape begins
16:40  Distress call received
18:00  Dinner w/ captain, Trelene's dinner in Engineering
18:22  Captain, Vyrkris and guard leave
18:23  Zaedhrarrg and Ruzz'Koff leave,  Vid playback begins 
18:27  Zaedhrarrg confronts captain (Ongoing)
18:29  Ruzz'koff starts heading back to Captain's dining room
18:33  Vid playack finishes.  Quinn and Tomas leave
18:35  Quinn, Tomas and Ruzz'Koff pass each other (Ongoing), Security guard   arrives at Trelene and Tagir's table
18:36  Trelene agrees to go with Guard.  Captain's communicator goes off in Dining Room (Ongoing).
18:38   Trelene gets on the lift. (ongoing)

So, when it's posible, I need resolutions to (especially) the first two chronological events - Zaed, and then Q, T, and R - since they might have bearing on how the later event play out.  At that point we'll get things sync'ed up again.  Thanks.


----------



## Watus (Dec 17, 2003)

Quinn gets back on the lift with Ruzz'koff (and Thomas?), explaining the situation in Vargr and in hushed tones on the way.  Finding an isolated table in the dining room, Quinn shows Ruzz'koff the recording, and gives him a minute for it to sink in.

"So here's what I don't understand: 1) on the tape, Nells-Corzin claims he knows the ship is a Corsair.  How does he know any more about this ship than the bridge crew?  2) there's no mention on the tape of the results of the scans the Keruuchan was certainly performing on the supposed Corsair.  What did they show?  If Nells-Corzin found the captain to be in dereliction of duty without basis, then he acted improperly, and may very well have killed as many as fifteen people for no reason other than that they worked for a rival company."

"So, Ruzz'koff: how much do you know about ships sensors, and can you think of any way for us to discretely access the logs for the time period in question?"


----------



## Douane (Dec 18, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The captain's eyes blaze, and she pushes past Zaedhrarrg. Without looking back at him, she heads for the bulkhead and says, "Perhaps you might consider that a headstrong girl already being protected from what she might bring on herself and others is not the person most in need of your help this night!" Her tone is measured, yet fierce and full of frustration all at once.





"But .... " 


Zaedhrarrgh finally stops when he realizes that he's just talking to the captain's back. Absentmindedly, he scratches himself between the ears while contemplating what to do next.


_* Humans! They are so infuriatingly strange sometimes. Why even bother discussing with them, when they never change their preconceived opinions.

I really have to wonder how they they are able to make good starship captains. I mean, what do they do when something unexpected happens during the journey that goes against their cemented plans and routines? Are they able to adapt? Us scouts must really be a different breed!

Besides she never even answered any of my questions. Poor Vyrkris! [Sigh]

Hmm, I must tell Ktarle of her being bumped up. Hope she's not intoxicated again. It would probably reflect bad on her, especially in her own eyes, if I have to carry Ktarle to the new cabin. They are proud people, these Aslan.

Oh, and then I will pay Vyrkris a visit. The solitude must drive her up the walls, as she's a rather chatty one, even for a Vargr. [Grin] *_


Smiling once again happily, Zaedhrarrg bounces back to the dinner place.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 18, 2003)

Ruzz'koff watches impassively, occassionaly stroking his muzzle.
  "Impressive," he says as the vid finishes, "Not in a nice way you understand, but impressive none the less. How many copies of this are there?"

   "I did many things, but I am a fair Sensors and Communications walla. It depends what you want to do. If you want to try rescue these people now that would quixotic and probably ultimatly futile. Mutiny is not my idea of fun. Now if you could get into the system and play that over every vid screen in the ship, or just to the bulk of the passangers, then they'd have to do something and it couldn't be covered up. That's a high risk strategy though, very high risk. And the Captain is screwed in that case, and given that she appears to have engineered events to ensure that someone got hold of this I think we owe her that much."
    "The neatest way would be take a copy to the port authourity or Navy when we get to one. They can get a warrant to go into the ship's record. The black boxes and CVR should have caught all of this and be able to verify the data. Whether that will make a difference is another matter, but if Nells-Corzin can come out of that okay then pretty much nothing we do will make a difference. It's not very glamorous but it is sensible and quiet."

    "This is, of course assuming that Nells-Corzin is actually wrong. He could actually be right, though a corsair these parts of Imperial space seems unlikely. They won't last long if they are."

    "I'm sure there is a way to get into the sensor logs, but youd need a hacker to get into ships systems if their internal security is any good. I can make sense of the data, when we get it, but getting it would be the rub."


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 18, 2003)

<Double post>


----------



## Watus (Dec 19, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "I'm sure there is a way to get into the sensor logs, but youd need a hacker to get into ships systems if their internal security is any good. I can make sense of the data, when we get it, but getting it would be the rub."




"Damn.  That's what I thought."  Quinn rubs the whiskers on his chin pensively and looks off into the middle distance.

"Well.  I guess the only thing to do is to wait and see what develops.  For now, anyway."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 19, 2003)

*Day 5 - 18:36 - Captain's Dining Room*

After a few seconds, the communicator springs to life again. "Cap?  you there?  What's going on?"


----------



## doghead (Dec 19, 2003)

"That, my friend, is indeed the question," Saanath says quietly.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 19, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> "That, my friend, is indeed the question," Saanath says quietly.



[OOC: Sorry, was that spoken into the communicator, or just spoken aloud as a musing?]


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 19, 2003)

Ktarle sits motionless, for once not jumping into the situation. She waits to see if anyone answers.


----------



## doghead (Dec 20, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> [OOC: Sorry, was that spoken into the communicator, or just spoken aloud as a musing?]




OOC: Just spoken aloud. At this point, Saanath does not want it known that he has the communicator and is listening in.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 20, 2003)

Ruzz'koff "What of the others who were at dinner? How many others know what we know? It only takes one person to go off at half coock and things become much more difficult for us to do anything. I'm not sure what would happen to anyone with a copy of that recording, but their life would become interesting and possibly unpleasent."
    "At the least they will have to do something about Vyrkris who doesn't seem inclined to shut the hell up and toe the line. Good for her, but if the worst we suspect is true, they can't let her say anything to anybody. Acts Bratty on Bridge, Would have Ruined chances at Council, Commits Suicide whilst confined to quarters."
    He fixes the two of them with sudden urgency, "We need to ensure no one does anything stupid and that no one gets to Vyrkris."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 20, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Ruzz'koff "What of the others who were at dinner? QUOTE]
> 
> OOC:  From Watus's post earlier, I had assumed that Ruzz'koff's viewing was taking place inside the Captain's dining room - If that's not true, that's fine, but it will affect my next posting


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 21, 2003)

OOC:
    "Isolated table in the dining room"

I read that to mean the main dining area, especially with the reference to the bar, not where we where with the Captain (which would have only one, large, table?). Whichever it is I and Ruzz'koff are fine. Question still stands though as people have left and he doesn't know where they played it back and if they are in the Captain's dining room they need to take copies and disperse them pronto before she comes back.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 21, 2003)

*Day 5 18:36*

(_OOC_: Wilphe,  Sounds good.)

As Zaedhrarrg walks through the restauant back to the Captain's Dining Room, he barely notes Ruzz'koff and Quinn hunched over a portacomp off in a corner.  He enters the dining room with a grinn on his face and notes everyone present staring at a personal communicator placed squarely in front of Saanath, who is sitting in the captain's chair.  He hears the human say softly: "That, my friend, is indeed the question."

Anaarsi looks at the others in the room and says, "So, uh, I think it's time to adjourn.  Maybe I'll go see how Eduardo is doing in the casino."  He gets up to leave.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 21, 2003)

Ktarle continues to sit there, unmoving. When Anaarsi speaks, she glances at him but does nothing else.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 21, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Ruzz'koff "What of the others who were at dinner? How many others know what we know? It only takes one person to go off at half coock and things become much more difficult for us to do anything. I'm not sure what would happen to anyone with a copy of that recording, but their life would become interesting and possibly unpleasent."
> "At the least they will have to do something about Vyrkris who doesn't seem inclined to shut the hell up and toe the line. Good for her, but if the worst we suspect is true, they can't let her say anything to anybody. Acts Bratty on Bridge, Would have Ruined chances at Council, Commits Suicide whilst confined to quarters."
> He fixes the two of them with sudden urgency, "We need to ensure no one does anything stupid and that no one gets to Vyrkris."




"We need to make sure Vyrkris is at the very least watched and accounted for at all times" Tomas offers continuing the conversation in Vargr 
"as for the others - they all saw the recording so we need to get to them and make it clear that nothing happens until it needs to happen.

I'm sure Eduardo can stay quiet" he muses and looks up as Zaedhrarrg walks back into the dining room

"Ruzz'koff - can you deal with that Vargr? He's made himself a target by sticking his nose in when they escorted Vyrkris out, he's a Scout so he may be able to help if he can control his temper"


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 22, 2003)

"Big if. I followed him out to try to stop him doing something dumb, so he decides to go have a go at the Captain. I'm suprised she didn't have him confined to quarters himself."


----------



## Douane (Dec 22, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> As Zaedhrarrg walks through the restauant back to the Captain's Dining Room, he barely notes Ruzz'koff and Quinn hunched over a portacomp off in a corner.  He enters the dining room with a grinn on his face and notes everyone present staring at a personal communicator placed squarely in front of Saanath, who is sitting in the captain's chair.  He hears the human say softly: "That, my friend, is indeed the question."
> 
> Anaarsi looks at the others in the room and says, "So, uh, I think it's time to adjourn.  Maybe I'll go see how Eduardo is doing in the casino."  He gets up to leave.




_* Well, first things first! * _


"Hi, I'm back. Hope you didn't eat all the meat."

Quickly grabbing something suitable to eat (ie. something with meat), Zaedrarrgh shoots a sidewards glance to Ktarle to judge her present state. 


_* Hmm, good. She doesn't seem to be drunk. *_


"Why are you all staring at Vyrkris' communicator? Is it a bomb or something?" He tries to emphasize his joke with a friendly smile and turns, without waiting for an answer, quickly to Ktarle to tell her the news: 

"Ktarle, the captain told me that you were upped to First Class because they isolated Vyrkris in your quarters. Strange thing that, isn't it? By the stars, Humans can be really angry if you break their beloved rules, even it's only a tiny breach like leaving your comm on when you shouldn't. ... Uh, no offense to anyone present, of course."


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 22, 2003)

Ktarle raises an eyebrow at Zaedrarrgh's words. "Humans are strange sometimes," she murmurs in Trokh, seemingly not realizing she spoke aloud. She raises her voice and speaks in Galanglic. "I should be going then, to move my things and see if anyone else needs anything of me. Thank you for telling me." She then turns and smiles a bit at Sanaath. "I will see you later, yes? Just buzz me and we can meet for those drinks we missed." She turns and sweeps out the door, lost in thought.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 22, 2003)

*Day5, 18:40 Restaurant.*

As Tomas, Ruzz'Koff, and Quinn talk, they see Anaarsi emerge from the Dining Room, followed several seconds later by Ktarle.  Anaarsi seems startled when he notices the three (especially Quinn) off in the corner, and moves directly to the lift.  Ktarle also notices the three men talking and hunched over the portacomp.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 22, 2003)

Ktarle moves slowly toward the three men, wondering if she should get involved. If none of them stop her, she will continue on to her cabin, taking the "scenic route" if she is headed in the wrong direction.


----------



## doghead (Dec 22, 2003)

Saanath sits in the nearly (?) empty room, absently drumming his fingers on the table, deep in thought. But the furrow across his brow suggests that he does not particularly like any of the conclusions he is comming to.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 22, 2003)

> Saanath sits in the nearly (?) empty room,



OOC:  [Locations of those previously at the dinner, as of 18:40]
Upper Deck Restuarant:  Tomas, Ruzz'koff, Quinn [all viewing video], Ktarle, Anaarsi (entering lift)

Captain's Dining Room:  Saanath, Zaedhrarrg

?:  Trelene, Captain, Eduardo


----------



## Douane (Dec 23, 2003)

_* Hmm. Not very talkative today. Definitely not drunk. *_


When nobody responds to his joke, Zaedrarrgh picks up either a big tray or two smaller ones and begins heaping an enormous amount of all kinds of foodstuffs upon it/them, paying special attention to everything looking delicious to his mind.


_* Poor Vyrkris is bound to be rather hungry, going without dinner and all. And if she doesn't want it all, it surely won't go to waste. [grin] *_


When he's finished his selection, Zaed will casually stroll back to Vyrkris' cabin if nothing else catches his attention and nobody intercepts him. After all, the captain expressly allowed him to visit her.* On the way he will occasionally try a particularly tasty morsel from the tray.


* (At least that's how Zaed 'remembers' it.  )


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 23, 2003)

Ktarle intercepts Zaed as he's leaving. "Are you going to visit Vyrkris? Do you know where she's staying now?"


----------



## Douane (Dec 23, 2003)

"Sure. They are isolating Vyrkris in your cabin, that's why you were bumped up. I was just on my way to bring her something to eat. Do you want to join me? I think she could really need some companionship!" 

"Oh, care for a bite?" Zaed holds his tray out to Ktarle.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 23, 2003)

Ktarle absently picks up something off the tray and puts it in her mouth. "Lead the way. I'd like to talk to her."


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 4, 2004)

<bump>


----------



## doghead (Jan 5, 2004)

Saanath sits in the now decidedly empty room. _I would be easier to just let it all go. But ... there are people out there. Damn it!_

Saanath collects the Captain's communicator from the table, drops it into his pocket and heads out to where Tomas, Ruzz'koff, Quinn sit in a little huddle. He drops himself into a nearby chair.

"I could get us there in a Boat."

OOC: As I understand it, the captains dining room lies off the Upper Deck Restaurant, where Tomas, Ruzz'koff, Quinn sit watching the video. To get to the lifts from the Captains dining room one has to pass through the restaurant. Is that correct?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 5, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> OOC: As I understand it, the captains dining room lies off the Upper Deck Restaurant, where Tomas, Ruzz'koff, Quinn sit watching the video. To get to the lifts from the Captains dining room one has to pass through the restaurant. Is that correct?



OOC:
Two sets of lifts.  The lifts which are open to the passengers are out through the restaurant.  These go between the two passenger decks only, or to the boats in case of emergency (but only with crew authorization)

The other 2 lifts, for the crew, are beyond security doors leading to the fore of the ship (crew quarters, bridge, etc)  - you passed through one when Bilem took you down for the engineering tour, and there is another here in the captain's dining room.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 5, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Saanath sits in the now decidedly empty room. _I would be easier to just let it all go. But ... there are people out there. Damn it!_
> 
> Saanath collects the Captain's communicator from the table, drops it into his pocket and heads out to where Tomas, Ruzz'koff, Quinn sit in a little huddle. He drops himself into a nearby chair.
> 
> "I could get us there in a Boat."



A few seconds after Saanath leaves the dining room, and just after he speaks to the others, the captain's communicator chimes:  "Ah. Julia - I see you have finished your dinner. [Everyone recognizes Walid's voice.  His tone is annoyed and dismissive.]  I thought we had agreed you would return to the bridge immediately upon discharging your responsibilities to your guests."

OOC:  Spot checks for all those who are within 3 meters of Saanath - basically, those sitting with him at the table.


----------



## doghead (Jan 5, 2004)

OOC: Replaces the previous comment.

"Bugger. The communicator has a locator," Saanath says softly to himself. He considers switching it to mute but decides against it. As it is he can still claim to simply be looking to return it to the Captain.

"The old man must be pretty sure of his information. If it turns out to be wrong, and the Dvonn is just a merchant vessel, it would be legal and public relations nightmare for the company, as I see it. The JohnHenry base knows we're here, so it has to have been logged."

Saanath looks at the portacomp.

"It might pay to keep backups."

He pulls out his datalink and slides it across the table/bar to Quinn.


----------



## Watus (Jan 5, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> OOC:  Spot checks for all those who are within 3 meters of Saanath - basically, those sitting with him at the table.




OOC: Spot: 7.

Assuming he doesn't see anything that requires his immediate attention, Quinn grabs Saanath's portacomp off the table and copies the relevant file onto it.


----------



## doghead (Jan 5, 2004)

Once Quinn finishes coping the file, Saanath takes the datalink back from Quinn and, after confirming the file is there, returns the device to his pocket.

"If you have any encryption software, I'd use it. And hide or disguise the file. It won't fool someone who knows what they are doing, but it will a caual observer."

OOC: I am assuming that the datalinks have only a limited interface, so the above are not possible til Saanath gets his copy onto his own computer.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 5, 2004)

OOC:
http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Wilphe#81699
3


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 5, 2004)

(_http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Tomas Makea#81738 d20 roll = 4 + spot_)

Tomas looks up at Sanaath when he rolls over to join the conspiracy and frowns. "Its probably too late to help anyway" he growls "whether it was merchant or corsair"


----------



## doghead (Jan 5, 2004)

"They said that they could wait for three hours or so, more if necessary.

"Its a long time to wait for death. But I don't see what we can do without help."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 6, 2004)

[Mid Deck]

A couple minutes later, Ktarle and Zaed find themselves heading towards Ktarle and vyrkris's room. Just outside the door, two HiranuCorp security sgents (one is one of Walid's body guard's from Vyrkris's vid - slightly different uniforms from the crew's security officers) seem to be arguing (albeit quietly) with the guard at the door. "Fine! But I need more than your say so!"

[In addition to any other actions, Spot checks from Zaed and Ktarle, please.]


----------



## Douane (Jan 6, 2004)

Not overly distressed that his attempts to do small-talk with Ktarle fail, which he attributes to her "jump anxiety", Zaed will nevertheless try to reassure her by recounting some benign stories about the nature of JumpSpace while strolling to Vyrkris' cabin.



[OoC: Spot check total: 14]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 6, 2004)

The officer escorts Trelene into the lift and the two silently ascend two decks, and make the short walk to the bridge. The atmosphere there is palpably tense, and the captain is no where in sight. Rather, Walid Nells-Corzine seems to be presiding from his chair. He turns when the two of new arrivals enter, and glides over wearing a broad smile. “Ah, Trelene. So good to see you. I am sorry for interrupting your dinner, but there is a situation I need to discuss with you, as a fellow executive. Perhaps you would do me the honor of giving me your counsel?”


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Seeing Walid Nells-Corzine, Trelene nods to him.

"Of course. What is on your mind?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 7, 2004)

[Mid Deck]

The guard outside Vyrkris's door, turns from the two security agents and shields his communicator from them while he speaks quietly. One of the agents approaches the guard and puts his hand on his shoulder to ask a question. The guard shoots him an annoyed look, pulls away and tells him to "Just wait!"

[Upper Deck Restaurant]

As the group continues discussing the situation, the communicator again beeps. [quiet voice] "Captain? Jared here. I've got company security agents Huard and Andropov here with orders to relieve me - doesn't sound like what you just told me, but the order seems legit - can you confirm?

[Trelene]
[Continued via email]


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 7, 2004)

Ruzz'koff looks at Quinn, then to the others and speaks softly, "Now that could be nothing. It could also be a sign that the lady is in a whole load of trouble." 
    Fixes Saanath with a baleful glance and drops his voice even lower, "And _why_ do we have the Captains's comm unit here anyway? She'll need it back eventually, you've no good reason to have it and it might prompt people to see what else we've got."


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 7, 2004)

Ktarle smiles tightly at Zaed, and barely listens to his stories, nodding at the right spots and that's about all. When they reach the door, she fidgets for a moment before approaching the officers. "I am told that my former roommate is inside. I do not know why she is being confined, but I need to speak with her for a moment."

[Spot +3, Bluff +17]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 8, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle smiles tightly at Zaed, and barely listens to his stories, nodding at the right spots and that's about all. When they reach the door, she fidgets for a moment before approaching the officers. "I am told that my former roommate is inside. I do not know why she is being confined, but I need to speak with her for a moment."



The guard at the door looks uncertain for a moment, then starts to smile and speak, but one of the two security agents cuts him off by interposing himself between Ktarle and the guard. He says earnestly, "I'm sorry, ma'am, your roommate became violent with some crew members earlier this afternoon while she was on the bridge, and we are under orders not to allow her contact with anyone until we dock."  He pauses for a moment, and looks at Ktarle both sympathetically and somewhat helpfully. "Still, she seems like a basically good kid.  How about I let the Captain know you'd like to talk to her - maybe she'll make an exception for you later on tonight?"  

The guard, whose nametag says "Jared White", looks somewhat disinterested in Ktarle's conversation with the agent and yawns widely.


----------



## doghead (Jan 8, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Ruzz'koff looks at Quinn, then to the others and speaks softly, "Now that could be nothing. It could also be a sign that the lady is in a whole load of trouble."
> Fixes Saanath with a baleful glance and drops his voice even lower, "And _why_ do we have the Captains's comm unit here anyway? She'll need it back eventually, you've no good reason to have it and it might prompt people to see what else we've got."




Saanath ignores the tone of Ruzz'koff address and keeps his own voice neutral.

"I found it in the back of the Captains chair. I was planning to return it to her when she returned. I think the question is, _Where is she?_ She's not on the bridge, or with the girl. Which could be bad for the girl.

"But I could take it up to the bridge and hand it over to whoever is up there if you like."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 8, 2004)

[Mid Deck]

As Ktarle speaks with the guard and the agents, Zaed happens to see another guard, this one a Vargr, leading a human woman (he thinks it is that Makhidkarun exec Vyrkris was talking about at dinner the other night - "Scrowteeg" or something?), farther on down the hall.  Both of them are walking somewhat stiffly, and the guard keep looking over his shoulder.

Ktarle is facing the other way, and remains intent on the agent speaking to her in any case.  The agents and the guard don't seem to take notice of them, although they are facing in that direction.

**********

Simultaneously, Trelene notes a cluster of people bunched around the door of tha nice vargr girl, Vyrkris, down at the end of the corridor.  Three of them are security personnel, and each is armed at least with a laser rifle, like those she saw before.  None down that end of the corridor seem to notice her or Tarshk, except maybe the vargr standing next to the Aslan.

**********


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> [Mid Deck]
> 
> Simultaneously, Trelene notes a cluster of people bunched around the door of tha nice vargr girl, Vyrkris, down at the end of the corridor.  Three of them are security personnel, and each is armed at least with a laser rifle, like those she saw before.  None down that end of the corridor seem to notice her or Tarshk, except maybe the vargr standing next to the Aslan.
> 
> **********




Trelene notes the cluster of people, but continues her pace with the security guard toward her quarters. She tries to remember if she has met any of the people before. Things are really starting to get interesting now...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 8, 2004)

****************
OOC: Zaed and Ktarle(Seonaid, I'll do it for you for now) need to make listen checks
Ktarle Listen Check = 13

****************
Upper Deck:

The communicator is going crazy, at least figuratively - Three almost simultaneous pages. The LCD display lists one each from Walid Nells-Corzin, Bilem Lenruli, and Jared White. One could select one of the pages and open a channel, or simply leave them all on "hold".


----------



## doghead (Jan 8, 2004)

"The Captain seems to have wanted to be able to move around the ship without being tracked. But she must know that sooner rather than later people are going to try and reach her.

"I have no intention of answering that thing. I am not sure that I want to get any further into this as it is. I have no intention of sneaking off with one of the ship's boats or some such. 

"Or perhaps I am just being dim. Are there any other options open to us? I suppose I was hoping that the captain would return and we could get some idae of her intentions. But ..."

Saanath trails off. He really doesn't know enough to be able to go any further.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 8, 2004)

"You realize that if the Captain can be tracked though that thing, someone will eventually go to it's location. Which is where we are. I don't think any of us want that."


----------



## doghead (Jan 9, 2004)

Saanath nods. 

"Yes, that occured to me. And if they do, I will tell them I was going to give it back to the captain when she returns. Not implausable, I think.

Saanath picks up the communicator.

"But you're right. Someone is likely to come looking, and as none of you want that, I think I shall head up to the bridge "to find the captain".

"Anyways, I'm sick of this sitting around waiting."

Saanath rises and heads for the elevators to the bridge.

ooc: the ones in the captains dining room I believe.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 9, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Saanath rises and heads for the elevators to the bridge.
> 
> ooc: the ones in the captains dining room I believe.



OOC:  The Bridge is on this deck, but you need to pass through a security door that separates the public areas of the ship from those only the crew has free access too.  One of those security doors is in the captain's dining room, another is just outside the main restaurant near the lift which leads back to the mid-deck passengers' quarters, lounge, and mess.  To get to the bridge, engine room, or other sensitive areas of the ship, you need a crew member to let you in, or find some other way through.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 10, 2004)

Mid Deck



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ****************
> OOC: Zaed and Ktarle(Seonaid, I'll do it for you for now) need to make listen checks
> Ktarle Listen Check = 13
> Zaed Listen Check = 15
> ****************



Zaed and Ktarle hear one of the agent's communicators beep.  They both hear the following spoken in the angry voice of Nell-Corzin "...She's betraying the Company.  I've got one of her 'dinner guests' here..." at which point the agent cuts off the incoming voice and says, "Hello, sir.  I'm here with two of our friendly passengers, maybe I could speak to you in a few minutes?"  The agent moves off several meters, and then actualy starts walking briskly away, towards the lift.  Though he is shielding his communicator, Zaed hears (obviously yelled into the communicator by whoever called the agent: "You find her dammit! And round up those guests!"   The other agent looks at the two passengers and says, "I think maybe tonight, you two better just move along.  Enjoy your new suite, Ma'am!" he says with a smile.

*****************


----------



## Watus (Jan 10, 2004)

Quinn drumms his fingers on the table and looks up at the ceiling, his eyes unfocused.  "So the question is: where is the captain?"

"She wanted us to know what...."  

His eyes widen.  "Hold on.  You don't think...  Why the hell else would she leave the communicator behind?  She doesn't want to be tracked!"

He slams his open palm onto the table, causing his drink to jump.  "Why did she pass this information to us?  Is it because she couldn't think of another way for it get out, or...  is she about to do something crazy?"

"Do any of you know where the ship's boats are on this thing?  I think the captain may be about to mount a one-man rescue mission."


----------



## doghead (Jan 11, 2004)

Saanath pauses at Quinn's uncharacteristic outburst.



> "Do any of you know where the ship's boats are on this thing? I think the captain may be about to mount a one-man rescue mission."




"I had thought about that as well, but thought it too outlandish to believe. But as more time passes and the Captain does not return, I am beginning to think it might be possible.

"The boats are down near the engineering section I think."{1}

{1}ooc: I seem to remember that we saw them on the tour of the engine room.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 11, 2004)

OOC: Yes - the Engineering tour also showed you the boats, which are in a small bay/hangar aft of the main cargo hold, and foreward of Engineering.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 11, 2004)

Ruzz'koff strokes the end of his muzzle pensively, "Technically it's not mutiny if the Captain does it. It would fit the known facts. Gallant, but possibly stupid - and maybe futile. Question is, do we stop her, join her or save our testimony for the enquiry? If we are going to do anything active, or creative passivity, we need to lose that," he points at the comm unit, "And we need to lose it now."

    He looks around, "We need a volunteer to lead them on a wild goose chase or somewhere to hide it, or take it somewhere and switch off the tracking. And then make sure we move, so they don't go straight to it's nearest location. Or all of the above."

OOC:
     Is there a garbage or laundry chute somewhere?
     These things easy to dismantle and turn off the tracker?


----------



## doghead (Jan 11, 2004)

"I was the one who took it out of the captain's dining room, so I will do it if nessecary. But you still have to get into the engine room, and access to that section is restricted.

"I don't like the idea of dismantling it, nor tossing it down a shute. It would make it hard to claim to know nothing. I do not want to cross Nells-C. openly. He is a very dangerous man, and the law here works for him and the like of him."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 11, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Is there a garbage or laundry chute somewhere?
> These things easy to dismantle and turn off the tracker?



OOC: Yes, there are garbage chutes. Easy to dismantle?  Depends on how much evidence you want to leave behind of your work .


----------



## Watus (Jan 11, 2004)

"Just toss the damn thing into the captain's dining room."  Quinn downs the rest of his drink and pushes back his chair.

"Anyone know someone in engineering willing to discretely unlock a door or two to save their captain's ass?  If she's leaving the ship, I mean to go with her."


----------



## doghead (Jan 12, 2004)

"If they find it unattended in the captain's room, it will make them suspicious, which will encourage them to begin to search aggressively for the captain. I will take it back to the captain's room, and wait for her there.

"I can easily explain the trip here and back. If you are going to go, go now."

At that, Saanath turns and continues towards the captains diningroom.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 12, 2004)

Ruzz'koff sighs, "Lets do this thing shall we. You coming?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 12, 2004)

Dining Room:

Saanath heads over to the dining room, and finds it just as he left it a few minutes ago. The security door to the crew section is locked; the door to the galley is closed (but presumably unlocked - it slid open when Eduardo passed to close to it upon leaving the room earlier.)

**********

Restaurant: 

Those sitting in the corner find his hard to miss the young waiter across the room craning his neck in their direction and speaking into his communicator.

**********

Mid Deck: 

OOC: (Douane - still need a reaction to previous post, or Zaed's next action, whatever that may be. )

Ktarle says to the remaining security agent, "Is that man alright? He looks...woozy." The agent responds politely, "I'm sure he's just had a long day. He didn't handle the transition from jumpspace very well earlier. He's probably still recovering. Now - we've had your things transferred to the upper deck, and I'll be sure to speak to the captain about you getting to speak with your former roommate sometime." He smiles a dismissal.

**********

Mid Deck: 

Trelene turns around after the door to her quarts close and stops dead. One of the security agents is dashing towards the same lift she is headed for. He doesn't notice Trelene, bet he'll certainly get to the lift before she does.


----------



## Watus (Jan 12, 2004)

Quinn spots the waiter out of the corner of his eye and gives him a hard look.  "Alright, let's move out.  I think we just got made."

He turns and walks off [to the lift?] at a quick pace.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 12, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> Quinn spots the waiter out of the corner of his eye and gives him a hard look. "Alright, let's move out. I think we just got made."
> 
> He turns and walks off [to the lift?] at a quick pace.



OOC: The passenger lift is just outside the restuarant, and leads down to the mid-deck passenger lounge.

As Quinn moves toward the exit, the waiter fairly dashes over to the door to cut him off - the action is sudden enough for others in the restaurant to take notice. -As Quinn approaches,the waiter says, "Uh...sir? ... the Captain[he looks quite nervous as he looks up at Quinn] hasrequestedthatyouandyourcompanionsstayheretowaitforher [*breath*]" At that point he just stand in front of the door looking up at the marine, and fumbling with his communicator, trying to get it hooked back onto his belt without averting his eyes.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Mid Deck:
> 
> Trelene turns around after the door to her quarts close and stops dead. One of the security agents is dashing towards the same lift she is headed for. He doesn't notice Trelene, bet he'll certainly get to the lift before she does.




Not wishing to call attention to herself, Trelene keeps moving at a leasurely pace toward the lift. When she gets to the lift she will try to enter it, hoping that all has gone well within.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 12, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Not wishing to call attention to herself, Trelene keeps moving at a leasurely pace toward the lift. When she gets to the lift she will try to enter it, hoping that all has gone well within.



As Trelene appraches the lift, she sees the agent staring in frustration at the lift, repeatedly pressing his palm into the reader trying to open it.  He speaks into his comm. "Sir? Vsili. Something's going on.  I can't get Crew Lift 2 open here on mid deck, and the door into the crew lounge seems stuck open."  He seems to be waiting for a response. 

[In the confusion, that fact hadn't even occurred to Trelene, but she had to pass through a security door to get from the lift near the crew lounge back to the passengers' quarters.  It was open both exiting and entering the lounge.]


----------



## Watus (Jan 12, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Uh...sir? ... the Captain[he looks quite nervous as he looks up at Quinn] hasrequestedthatyouandyourcompanionsstayheretowaitforher [*breath*]" At that point he just stand in front of the door looking up at the marine, and fumbling with his communicator, trying to get it hooked back onto his belt without averting his eyes.




Quinn rolls to a halt, squinting at the little man in front of him as though examining a gnat.

"The captain said that, huh?" he asks, skeptically.  [Sense Motive: 14].


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 12, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> Quinn rolls to a halt, squinting at the little man in front of him as though examining a gnat.
> 
> "The captain said that, huh?" he asks, skeptically. [Sense Motive: 14].



[OOC: Quinn can't be entirely sure.  The guy could be nervous because he's lying, or he could just be a snivelling twit who doesn't like giving marines bad news.  Quinn will have to go with his gut.]


----------



## Watus (Jan 12, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> [OOC: Quinn can't be entirely sure.  The guy could be nervous because he's lying, or he could just be a snivelling twit who doesn't like giving marines bad news.  Quinn will have to go with his gut.]




Quinn's hardened face gets a little harder as his eyes bore into the waiter's with a frightening intensity [Intimidate: 30].  He leans in, speaking very quietly, so that the waiter can barely hear.  

"Then you won't mind letting me speak to her, will you?" 

He extends his hand for the waiter's communicator.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 12, 2004)

The waiter shakes his head in a feeble attempt at defiance which even his own arm doesn't semm to believe, as he drops the communicator into Quinn's hand.  

According to the LCD, last communication was with "HCSecOp Turk Huard."


----------



## Watus (Jan 12, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The waiter shakes his head in a feeble attempt at defiance which even his own arm doesn't semm to believe, as he drops the communicator into Quinn's hand.
> 
> According to the LCD, last communication was with "HCSecOp Turk Huard."




Quinn quietly places the communicator back into the waiter's shaking hand, his unblinking eyes still promising a world of hurt.

"Now step aside.  And go change your pants."

He brushes past and keys the lift.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 12, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> He brushes past and keys the lift.



[OOC: we'll pause here to see what the other characters are doing]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 12, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> As Trelene appraches the lift, she sees the agent staring in frustration at the lift, repeatedly pressing his palm into the reader trying to open it.  He speaks into his comm. "Sir? Vsili. Something's going on.  I can't get Crew Lift 2 open here on mid deck, and the door into the crew lounge seems stuck open."  He seems to be waiting for a response.




Trelene nonchalantly reaches past the security guard and places her palm into the reader to try and open it.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 12, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Trelene nonchalantly reaches past the security guard and places her palm into the reader to try and open it.



It doesn't open. The agent looks at her. "It seems to be malfunctioning, Ma'am. May I ask who you are? This area is restricted to the crew or those escorted by crew members..."

As he is speaking, his communicator beeps, but he quickly and subtly switches it to "Mute" before Trelene can hear anything.
[OOC:  Note that Trelene has been in the crew sections of the ship several times over the past week.  True, it has always been with a crew member, but even when that crew member has stepped away for some reason, she's never been accosted or asked to leave by someone who didn't recognize her or who knew she was a passenger.]


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 13, 2004)

Ruzz'koff lets Quinn deal with the waiter.
   <Ground trouble, it's what the marines are for>
   He nods apologetically to the waiter, pushing a 20 buck note into his top pocket, "Sorry about my friend," and shaking his hand fulsomely in a display of bonhomie designed to keep him from using his communciator.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 13, 2004)

Ruzz'koff switches to Vargr, talking out of the side of his mouth to Quinn whilst still smiling at the waiter whose hands he has clasped in his,  "Take the stairs, they can control the lifts from the bridge and it's more doubt as to where we are going."


----------



## doghead (Jan 13, 2004)

Saanath watches the scene with waiter play out from the the doors of the captain's dining room. While he can't hear what's being said, the gist is clear.

_It's all spinning out of control. Nott that it was in control before. Its just getting more so._

He considers staying in the dining room and playing out the "wait and see game". _Only, its gone too far for that now. People seem to know that we know something, although what anyone knows, no-one seem to know._ Saanath has no desire to to get up close and personal with Nells-C. if he thinks that Saanath knows something. It could be hard to wriggle out of, particularly with the recording in his databook. He considers deleting it, but decides not to at this point.

Which really only leaves one option. He discretely takes out the captain's communicator and, after giving it a careful wipe down with a soft napkin, places it on the table.

Then he heads for the others, and the lifts it would seem. Things are beginning.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 13, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Ruzz'koff switches to Vargr, talking out of the side of his mouth to Quinn whilst still smiling at the waiter whose hands he has clasped in his, "Take the stairs, they can control the lifts from the bridge and it's more doubt as to where we are going."



ooc:  no stairs, but a good thought.   There are maintainace conduits (which people are very careful not to call "Jeffries tubes"), but none of you knows the ship well enough to use them effectively to get around.


----------



## Douane (Jan 13, 2004)

_* My, they *do* seem to have a lot of problems with females on this tub! Something very strange is definitely going on here! *_


Turning back to the agent in front of them, Zaedhrarrg replies cheerfully:


"Thanks! But that won't really be necessary, as I already got the captain's permission to visit her. Could you please open that door? Don't worry, if she gets violent, I'll be able to calm her down, no problem at all! _[Friendly Vargr grin]_

Oh, care for a bite?"


Zaed holds out his plate to the man.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 13, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> "Thanks! But that won't really be necessary, as I already got the captain's permission to visit her. Could you please open that door? Don't worry, if she gets violent, I'll be able to calm her down, no problem at all! _[Friendly Vargr grin]_
> 
> Oh, care for a bite?"
> 
> Zaed holds out his plate to the man.



"Err...No Thank  you, sir.  If you two could just move along-"
"The Refrigerator!" Ktarle interrupts the agent suddenly. The agent looks at her, clearly puzzled. "I left something in the refrigerator in that room,"  she explains, somewhat impatiently.  "Did you touch it? Did you move it upstairs?"

"As far as I know ma'am [he again gently pushes Zaed's proffered tray of food away], nothing from the refrigerator was moved, but perhaps later this evening I could have someone bring it up to you?

"You don't understand - it's not packaged to move.  I could prepare it, given a few minutes, but it represents a danger - possibly a contagious one - if not handled properly. [Bluff: 17]  When the agent starts ask her a question, she continues on.  "I'm a xeno-medical doctor.  I got permission from the captain to continue some of my research during the journey.  That sample has been culturing for the past six days, and if I cant work on it tonight by 20:00, I'm going to need someone to explain to the Pharmacorp execs on Dukh why my report couldn't be completed by their deadline."

The agent looks at her hard for a moment then shakes his head.  "Sorry, Ma'am," he says darkly.  "If you need to, you can have the captain write you a note."

Zaed can see Ktarle's frustration rising rapidly.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 13, 2004)

double post


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 13, 2004)

> "Take the stairs, they can control the lifts from the bridge and it's more doubt as to where we are going."




"If it gets to that" Tomas replies as he follows the others towards the lifts " then it shouldn't take much to override the lifts controls for us. 

It might get us arrested but thats the captains call. Lets go... "


----------



## doghead (Jan 13, 2004)

Saanath joins Quinn, Tomas and Ruzz'koff as the doors of the lift hiss open. (assuming that they do, open that is.)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 13, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> It doesn't open. The agent looks at her. "It seems to be malfunctioning, Ma'am. May I ask who you are? This area is restricted to the crew or those escorted by crew members..."
> 
> As he is speaking, his communicator beeps, but he quickly and subtly switches it to "Mute" before Trelene can hear anything.
> [OOC:  Note that Trelene has been in the crew sections of the ship several times over the past week.  True, it has always been with a crew member, but even when that crew member has stepped away for some reason, she's never been accosted or asked to leave by someone who didn't recognize her or who knew she was a passenger.]




She looks at the agent squarely in the eyes. "I am Trelene Scrautigue. My escort had to go do something quickly. I was to return here."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 13, 2004)

"Ahh..Ms. Scrautigue, then. I was under the impression that you would be waiting for Vice Presitend Nells-Corzin in your quarters...He will be down momentarily... Let me just call in to let him know where he can find you."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 13, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Ahh..Ms. Scrautigue, then. I was under the impression that you would be waiting for Vice Presitend Nells-Corzin in your quarters...He will be down momentarily... Let me just call in to let him know where he can find you."




"That won't be necessary. I'll just head back to my quarters. I believe I know the way." Trelene looks around her for a moment. "Hmmm. I seem to have gotten turned around. Could YOU escort me to my quarters?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 13, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> "That won't be necessary. I'll just head back to my quarters. I believe I know the way." Trelene looks around her for a moment. "Hmmm. I seem to have gotten turned around. Could YOU escort me to my quarters?"



[OOC: just remember that you just left your quartres with a guard standing outside who may have already called in to someone else to say you were safely inside.]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 13, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

As if all of a sudden remembering something, Trelene starts walking back to her quarters. "Ah! This is the way. Now I remember."

She heads back quickly to her suite. Once there, she tells the guard there. "There is a problem at the lift. Another guard is there and the lift doors won't open. What now?" She looks at the guard with a confused look.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 15, 2004)

The four men board the lift and emerge into the Mid Deck Passenger Lounge.  In a surprise, the security door leading into the Crew Lounge (and, therefore, the rest of the ship), is wide open.  Down the corridor to starboard, Quinn sees a frightened-looking ship's security guard standing with Trelene Scrautigue (whom he met at the first dinner with the Captain), outside her quarters. 

Towards aft, where the men's staterooms are all located, they see Zaedhrarrg holding a plate of food while Ktarle glowers down at a human HiranuCorp Security agent standing outside Ktarle and Vyrkris's room.

***********

The guard looks at Trelene, a bit stricken. "Sh*t.  Alright, Captain or no, we're gonna get found out.  This was a stupid plan anyway. I think you'd better go in and wait for the VP, Ma'am."  He palms the door, which slides open, and gestures for her to go inside. [*all of which the men in the pasenger lounge see, but don't  hear.*]

************

Zaed notices his fellow dinner guests in the lounge up the corridor, though neither Ktarle nor the agent do.  The agent says again, "Move on.  Last time, then I call for security." He reaches for his communicator.

*************


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 15, 2004)

"Well that solves the door issue. Do you want to take point?," Ruzz'koff looks at Quinn, and begins striding towards the open door.


----------



## Douane (Jan 15, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Err...No Thank  you, sir.  If you two could just move along-"
> "The Refrigerator!" Ktarle interrupts the agent suddenly. The agent looks at her, clearly puzzled. "I left something in the refrigerator in that room,"  she explains, somewhat impatiently.  "Did you touch it? Did you move it upstairs?"
> 
> "As far as I know ma'am [he again gently pushes Zaed's proffered tray of food away], nothing from the refrigerator was moved, but perhaps later this evening I could have someone bring it up to you?
> ...




"Oh, come on, my man! 

You can see it's really important to her, especially with her job depending on it. Just let her check on it, yes?

Tell you what, you open the door and hop aside and I'll make sure Vyrkris won't jump out and bite you! _(Zaed winks at the agent.)_ Okay?"


Zaedhrarrg smiles his most charming and disarming smile.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 15, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The guard looks at Trelene, a bit stricken. "Sh*t.  Alright, Captain or no, we're gonna get found out.  This was a stupid plan anyway. I think you'd better go in and wait for the VP, Ma'am."  He palms the door, which slides open, and gestures for her to go inside. [*all of which the men in the pasenger lounge see, but don't  hear.*]




Trelene shrugs and then enters.


----------



## Watus (Jan 15, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "Well that solves the door issue. Do you want to take point?," Ruzz'koff looks at Quinn, and begins striding towards the open door.




"Sure.  Let's just get going.  Which way are the boats?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 16, 2004)

Quinn approaches the door, followed closely by Ruzz'Koff and then Tomas and Saanath.  

[OOC:  All four make Listen Checks, the last two at -2.   Quinn:  12, Ruzz'Koff:  5, Saanath: 9, Tomas:  12.   How is the group entering the room?]


Down the starboard hall, the guard directs Trelene into her quarters, and looks relieved as the door slides shut.  After it does so, he looks around to see if anybody saw her outside, and notes the four me up the hall, about enter the crew lounge.  No immediate reaction.  (OOC:  This is seen only by those who had some interest in what was going on down there.  If your character is much more intent on entering the crew lounge, and not paying attention down that way, he missed it.  Your call.)

Aft, the agent Zaedhrarrg is entreating to let Ktarle into the room merely puts his hand to his communicator, begins the raise it, and says, "I said, 'Move on.' If you are still here in ten seconds, I will have you forcibly removed."  (OOC:  Again, this imay have been noticed by others, but it's player's call.)


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 17, 2004)

OOC:
       I presume that if we can see these two guards, they can see each other - right?

IC:
    Ruzz'koff looks around for the emergency signs and will follow them, apparently ignoring the guards but keenly aware of what they are up to.

OOC:
    If the boats are an emergency way off of the ship I would assume that they are sign posted, presumably complete with a little non-species specific stick figure humanoid undergoing explosive decompression.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 17, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> OOC:
> I presume that if we can see these two guards, they can see each other - right?



OOC: I'll repost the map from the other thread. You are in the Passenger Lounge, from which 4 corridors exit. The guards are in different hallways - Trelene's door is starboard, while Vyrkris's room is aft, so they can't see each other



> OOC:
> If the boats are an emergency way off of the ship I would assume that they are sign posted, presumably complete with a little non-species specific stick figure humanoid undergoing explosive decompression.



OOC: The deep, dark secret of interstellar cruising is that there is little hope of survival in case of a full blown emergency, as no ship this size carries enough life boats to let every passenger escape in case of a catastrophic emergency - it is simply not economical given the volume that would be required. The fuel for the life boats alone would take up more space than the passengers themselves. Instead the life boat capacity must be enough to ferry the entire passenger load of the liner to a safe ship or planet "within a reasonable timeframe." In evacuations near planets (the only evacuations with any real hope of success, afterall, unless each boat is to have jump drive), Title 1 of the Imperial Law ensures that every ship within communications range will assist the ship in distress, speeding up the process considerably. Still however, it is a process that generally takes hours, not minutes, and it is one the crew must control for order to be maintained. According to the Imperium-required safety vid, shown to everyone at the beginning of the journey, in case of an emergency, passengers should notify the nearest crew member, who will advise the passenger on the proper course of action. If warranted, the crew will take passengers, in groups identified on the passenger's ticket, (these correspond suspiciously to the cost of the ticket purchased, in most cases, including this one) down the lifts (located within the crew section of the ship) to the cargo bay and the waiting life boats.  Edit:  Actually, you remember seeing such emergency signs as you mentioned, but only within the crew-restricted portions of the ship.  Best not to worry the passengers with such things, you guess. 

Short answer: the lifts down to the life boat hangar are beyond the open security door; the one people who took the engineering tour took down there is just off the Crew Lounge.


Actually, it won't let me upload the picture in two places - the map of the mid deck is a ways down on thid page:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=65776&page=11&pp=25


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 18, 2004)

Rather than stand around, look dodgy and arouse the guards' suspicions, Ruzz'koff will do instead do something dodgy and confirm any suspcions they might have.
      He looks into the crew area to check it out and steps over and calls the lift down to the boats.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 18, 2004)

Tomas takes a quick look to see that they four remain undetected and then strolls through the door and towards the lift to the boats. "Always look like you know what your doin' and are spose to be there" old Kujo would growl "blend in with the background - thats how you stay unnoticed!"

_'I hope your right old dog' _ Tomas thought to himself


----------



## doghead (Jan 18, 2004)

Saanath follows.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 18, 2004)

Ktarle growls in frustration and turns away. "What do you want to do?" she asks Zaed in Trokh. [Thanks so much for auto-piloting me. You played Ktarle a lot smarter than I would have.  BTW, I'm still having trouble getting online, so you might have to take over again for the next couple of days. In case I don't get back to respond, if it's possible to go undetected, Ktarle would like to overpower the guard and get in the room. If it's not possible, she would like to find out what the others are doing, having not seen them (?) go for the boats. If that's not possible, she would like to get on a comp and try to "hack" into the comm system to figure out what's going on, i.e., if there's chaos on the internal comm system.]


----------



## Douane (Jan 18, 2004)

> Aft, the agent Zaedhrarrg is entreating to let Ktarle into the room merely puts his hand to his communicator, begins the raise it, and says, "I said, 'Move on.' If you are still here in ten seconds, I will have you forcibly removed."




Zaedhrarrg eyes the agent cautiously while outwardly keeping his smile.

"But I got the positive permission that ... eh?"


Zaed bends his head sidewards to Ktarle upon her interruption without letting the agent out of his sight and answers her quickly in Trokh:

[Trokh] "This is a mutiny! Be careful!" [/Trokh]


He then addresses the agent again:

"Well, this is all very strange, isn't it? But then, mutinies usually are, right?"



_(Should the agent raise the communicator to speak into it, Zaed will try to grab his hand without letting his attention regarding the agent's other hand and his weapon slip. Should he go for his gun first, Zaed will try to grab the corresponding hand before the weapon clears the holster. If he does both, Zaed will also.)_


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 19, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Rather than stand around, look dodgy and arouse the guards' suspicions, Ruzz'koff will do instead do something dodgy and confirm any suspcions they might have.
> He looks into the crew area to check it out and steps over and calls the lift down to the boats.



The four men move confidently towards the crew lounge and sees a company security agent standing there by the lift, facing a door on the far wall, where a vargr who is quite obviously an engineer is entering.  "Get this open, NOW!" the agent barks at him, gesturing at the lift door.  The engineer (Kforzh is his name, remembered by those who were on the engineering tour) sees the four men entering, and a very brief look of realization passes over his face.  He appears to try to conceal it, but is unsuccessful.  

The agent whirls, and when he sees the men there, he at first appears simply annoyed.  Then it's almost possible to see his mind working as he, too, comes to a some sort of realization. 

*******************



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> Zaed bends his head sidewards to Ktarle upon her interruption without letting the agent out of his sight and answers her quickly in Trokh:
> 
> [Trokh] "This is a mutiny! Be careful!" [/Trokh]



"What was that?" The agent asks, taken off guard.



> He then addresses the agent again:
> 
> "Well, this is all very strange, isn't it? But then, mutinies usually are, right?"



The agent is armed at least with a laser pistol and a rifle. With the communicator in his left hand, he goes for the pistol with his right.  The rifle remains slung on his back.

************************

Trelene's datalink shows an incoming call from Steward Bilem Lenruli.  (OOC: Assuming she answers it:  )  "Trelene - There's one of Walid's goons outside here - Had to shut myself in, sorry. You're in your room.  Don't tell me that bastard locked you in there?  Damn! I thought we'd had an understanding. All right, there's about to be a distraction.  Can you get the door open somehow?"

************************

OOC:  Okay, not saying everyone is going to be involved in any combat, but I think it's time for some initiative rolling for everyone so we all stay in the same time frame.  

For Simplicity, here 'tis :
Tarshk (Guard outside Trelene's room):  20
Ruzz'koff: 19
Zaedhrarrg: 19
Ktarle: 17
Saanath: 15
Tomas: 15
Fforzh (Vargr Engineer): 15
Turk (HCSecOp outside Vyrkris's Room): 11
Trelene: 9
Quinn:9
Vsili (HCSecOp in the Crew Lounge): 8

Please post actions in order, or an acknowledgement that your turn is passing without action if that's the case, or that you are holding your action, etc.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 19, 2004)

*Round one - Tarshk*

Tarshk stands outside Trelene's door, fervently hoping he's doing the right thing, but otherwise inactive.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 19, 2004)

OOC: Ruzz'koff and Zaedhrarrg are up. 

Let me know if you prefer to handle your own dice rolls via a dice roller of if you want me to handle them all for your character. Zaed's currently declared action would be a grapple attack on Vsili, if that's what he still wants to do.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 20, 2004)

Ruzz'koff is just that little bit further ahead of the game than the corpsec, and reacting just that little bit faster. He realizes he can't take the guard down by himself, but he can keep him busy long enough for the four of them to gang up on him. At the first sign of trouble he steps foward inside the guard's fighting distance, hopefully bundling him back against the wall and at the least stopping him going for a comm unit or weapon.

OOC: Rather you rolled.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 20, 2004)

ooc: The following was sent to me earlier by Douane:


> _[OoC: Zaed's action depends a bit on the exact circumstances: If the
> pistol is easy to reach, even for Zaed, ie. no closed or secured holster (or
> anything like that), he will try to draw the agent's gun before him and
> point it at him with the words "Better not move!" and a teeth-showing grin.
> ...





OOC:  The gun is secured, so it will be grapple.

I am happy to do the rolling; all I ask is that people give me their attack modifiers and damage, etc., when staing actions, just so I don't need to go dig in the Character thread too often


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 20, 2004)

*Round 1:  Zaedhrarrg, Ruzz'Koff and Ktarle*

Zaedhrarg lunges at the agent, who reflexively comes up with a right cross that catches Zaed in the muzzle, and diverts the scout's attack. Zaed can feel blood trickling from his nose.

Ktarle watches as the agent turns away Zaed's attack, and seizes her moment. She grabs at the agent from behind, and locks her arms around him, pinning his arms to his torso in a bear hug. The agent struggles mightily, but it is useless, for now.

**************

Meanwhile, at that very moment, another vargr is lunging at another HiranuCorp Security Agent. Ruzz'koff growls in frustration as Vsili sidesteps the attack, managing to aim a chop at the vargr's neck, but connecting only with his shoulder.

***************

OOc:  Next is Saanath.

OOC: Rules note - we won't be using attacks of opportunity for movement through threatened areas, because it's too unclear in an online game. When a type of attack or action specifically triggers an AOO per it's description (as grapples do, we wil use them, as there isn't an issue of clarity. In the case of grapple, only the first character to attempt to start a grapple incurs an attack of opportunity. Others to attempt to join the grapple after wards (in the same round) automatically succeed at the grab attempt. Opposed grapple checks determine whether the hold is maintained.


----------



## doghead (Jan 20, 2004)

Its funny how whole debates can occur in the time between two blinks. For Saanath, that is what happens. But the details are really not significant. Its the conclusion.

Saanath leaps forwards to assist Ruzz'koff pin down the security officer.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 20, 2004)

*Round 1- Saanath and Forzh*

Saanath tackles the agent, who shifts his weight, almost escaping the attack, but not quite, and the two men continue struggling against each other.

Forzh growls to the other men in the room, as he claws at the agent's hand, trying to knock the communicator away: "There's at least two more security guards coming in right behind us. The HiranuCops think the Captain's in the lift. The guards coming will be Keruuchan crew, though, not HiranuCops. Might be able to talk them down." The agent is somehow able to hold on to his communicator.


********
OOC: Tonguez, Sorry. Tomas should have been included in last last note. he's up.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 21, 2004)

*Round 1 - HiranuCorp SecOp Turk Huard*

Realizing the trouble he could be if the Aslan and the Vargr decide to let loose with their natural weaponry, let alone the posibility of them gaining control of his weapons, the agent desperately tries to twist free, but to no avail.   The two stumble down the hall a few meters, and he screems at the top of his lungs for help.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 21, 2004)

ooc:  Tomas, Trelene, and Quinn may all post their actions.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 21, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene tries to override the door's security lock and open the door. [Skills: T/Computer +18, T/Electronics +18; Feats: Hacker, Jury Rig, Miracle Worker, Gearhead, Override Ship Security]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 22, 2004)

Trelene easily bypasses the simple lock on her door - the suites are obviously not made for keeping people inside who want get out - and immediately hears Turk's shout's for help from around the corner and down the hall.  Tarskh, her guard, has also obviously heard them, and upon seeing Trelene standing in the now-open doorway, he looked momentarily conflicted.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 22, 2004)

Tomas follows suite with the others making sure that the guard is 'secured'. He considers for a moment trying to knock him unconcious but decides to leave that to more able types. Instead he turns his attention to door making sure that it is closed behind them and that they will not be getting any unwelcome suprises from that quarter...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 22, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Tomas follows suite with the others making sure that the guard is 'secured'. He considers for a moment trying to knock him unconcious but decides to leave that to more able types. Instead he turns his attention to door making sure that it is closed behind them and that they will not be getting any unwelcome suprises from that quarter...



OOC:  Just to note, the door behind you is open, in fact, is stuck open, which is how you got in.  The door the engineer came through is shut, but  opens when anyone triggers it by standing too close, etc.  The door to the lift is closed.  In light of all that, I need to have you clarify what your actions willl be - help hold the agent down or try to get one of the doors shut, or somehing else. Thanks.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 22, 2004)

ooc will attempt to unstick the door they came through inorder to block anyone from seeing whats going on...if that doesn't work well we'll see


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 22, 2004)

*Round 1 - Tomas*

Tomas sees pretty quickly that the panel next to the door has been tampered with - the door's been pinned open electronically, not physically.  He snatches up Forzh's toolbox, and gets to work.  When he accidentally severs a thin black cable, he thinks he may have flubbed it, but that's just when the door starts to slide, very slowly, shut.  

Only at that point does he have time to realize that he's hearing more than just the sounds of the struggle in this room.  From aft, someone (a human) is shouting for help in an un-mistakeably military manner -  it's certainly loud enough that it will draw notice at least from other passengers soon.

OOC:  Tomas or Quinn (only) have the option of getting out through the slowly closing door before it shuts fully(Tomas via a 1.5m step, Quinn via his move action).  Not advocating at all; just letting you know the option.


----------



## Watus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "There's at least two more security guards coming in right behind us. The HiranuCops think the Captain's in the lift. The guards coming will be Keruuchan crew, though, not HiranuCops. Might be able to talk them down."




Quinn turns to face the door the engineer entered through, preparing for the worst.   [OOC: Quinn readies an action.  When the security crew step through, he'll lead off with "Good!  The captain's in trouble: we need your help."  That's not a bluff, so I'm not sure what roll would be appropriate.]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 22, 2004)

*Round 1 - Vsili*

The agent in Saanath's grip gives a sudden twist, and springs himself free with growl that's worthy of a vargr.  As he backs off from the men, he draws his laser pistol and tries to cover the room.  

***********

OOC:  Quinn may complete an action or pass, after which the round two will begin.


----------



## Watus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> OOC:  Quinn may complete an action or pass, after which the round two will begin.




Oy.  Not at all looking forward to getting shot by a laser, Quinn steps up and attempts to disarm the agent.

OOC: I don't have the books with me, and I can't remember how Traveller resolves disarm attempts against ranged weapons.  In any case, his attack modifier is +12.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 22, 2004)

*Round 1 - Quinn*

Quinn steps forward and grabs Vsili's wrist with his off hand before the agent can get off an aimed shot.  He squeezes, hard, and as Vsili cries out, the gun falls neatly into Quinn's other hand.  

The agent is still carrying a rifle, but it is slung over his back as yet.


----------



## doghead (Jan 22, 2004)

Saanath shifts, and will assist Quinn hold and disarm the agent.

ooc: Attack +3


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 22, 2004)

*Round 2 - Tarshk*

Tarsk looks at Trelene in the door, and as he's listening to the shouts coming from two directions down the hall, he tries, with no lock to palm the door shut again. "You. Stay. Right. There."  He shakes his finger and glares at her as he moves quickly down the corridor, pulling out a stunrod as he goes. He turns the corner, where he sees Zaed and Ktarle struggling with the agent, still quite a ways off.  He sprints the rest of the way and closes with them.

As he's running, a couple passenger cabin doors are opening.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 22, 2004)

OOC: Ruzz'koff Zaedhrarrg may act - I'll adjudicate Saanath's disarm as soon as Ruzz'koff's action is posted, and Ktarle's action as soon as Zaed's is posted, assuming Seonaid isn't back yet.  

BTW, if the need or desire arises, *in-character* table-talk-type communication would be fine, but only between characters actualy able to speack to each other.  It can be done even when it's not you turn, as longs as it's relatively brief.  Again, not advocating, just making sure you know it's allowed.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 23, 2004)

Ruzz'koff notes the door closing with a degree of satisfaction.
    <Oh well, we're committed now>
    Quinn appears, with Saanath's assistance of course, to have the first guard well in hand. He checks out of the slowly closing door for any unwanted guests seeking to join them, snatching up the nearest heavy looking tool he can see as he does so.

OOC:
    Which is more of a "wait and see" than an action per se.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 23, 2004)

*Round 2 - Saanath*

Saanath moves in to try to snatch the rifle off Visili's back.  The agent seems to have an openiong through which he could deliver a punch, but lets it pass.  Saanath grabs at the gun, but Vsili shrugs him off, shoving him back a bit with the butt of the rifle.


********
OOC: Tomas, Zaed are up


----------



## Watus (Jan 23, 2004)

OOC: Not that it's immediately relevant, but are the HiranuuCops carrying restraints of some kind?  Handcuffs or the equivalent?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 23, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> OOC: Not that it's immediately relevant, but are the HiranuuCops carrying restraints of some kind? Handcuffs or the equivalent?



They carry handcuffs.


----------



## Douane (Jan 24, 2004)

N/M. New action below!


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 24, 2004)

*Ktarle, Aslan medic*

Ktarle releases the guard with one hand and tries to palm open the door, or activate whatever mechanism is used for the doors. _We're in the crapper now,_ she thinks to herself. _I should have silenced him first after all._ She nearly growls in frustration but decides not to, even though the sound couldn't possibly matter with the screaming.

[OOC: Is it safe to assume that the guard running down the hall 1) does not *yet* have a ranged weapon drawn/readied, 2) could have one drawn and readied during the next round (and if so, can he possibly fire it during that round?), and 3) will reach the trio in the next round (and if so, will he have more actions during that round, other than running)? I'm very very weak on how much can be accomplished in a round.]

[New set of instructions for auto-pilot: Ktarle's main objective is to get inside the room and seal the door, with or without the current guard (dragging him in with her only if it's not incredibly inconvenient), and with or without Zaed (preferably with). I will not say any more, so as not to meta-game, but I trust you to use your best judgment.]


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 24, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Only at that point does he have time to realize that he's hearing more than just the sounds of the struggle in this room.  From aft, someone (a human) is shouting for help in an un-mistakeably military manner -  it's certainly loud enough that it will draw notice at least from other passengers soon.




OOC *Clarification:* _SO the voice is coming from back towards the lounge they have just exited? and going through will put a closed door between Tomas and the guys at the lift?
Any other chance of identifying who the voice might belong to - friend or foe?_

Tomas looks up when he hears the voice calling and his mind races as he tries to decide his next action. He tries to glance through the shutting door to see who might be there before dashing through or pulling back...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 24, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> OOC *Clarification:* _SO the voice is coming from back towards the lounge they have just exited? and going through will put a closed door between Tomas and the guys at the lift?
> Any other chance of identifying who the voice might belong to - friend or foe?_
> 
> Tomas looks up when he hears the voice calling and his mind races as he tries to decide his next action. He tries to glance through the shutting door to see who might be there before dashing through or pulling back...



OOC:  He can't see, (there no direct line of sight down the hall from the door.)  However, if Tomas saw the two things going on before he went into the crew area (Trelene being ushered into her room by a guard, and Zaed's/Ktarle's budding altercation with the agent, he can guess it's the latter.  Further, the shouts are definitely in a human voice - of Zaed, Ktarle, and the agent, there's only one human.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 24, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> [OOC: Is it safe to assume that the guard running down the hall 1) does not *yet* have a ranged weapon drawn/readied, 2) could have one drawn and readied during the next round (and if so, can he possibly fire it during that round?), and 3) will reach the trio in the next round (and if so, will he have more actions during that round, other than running)? I'm very very weak on how much can be accomplished in a round.]



OOC: 1) True.  He's carrying a drawn stunrod.  He is easily with range of attacking someone with it next round, because he ran down the corridor to you this round.
2)Yes, he could, and could fire it.
3)Yes - he is within 10 meters of the trio now. He will have both a move action and a standard action next round.


----------



## Douane (Jan 24, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> OOC: 1) True.  He's carrying a drawn stunrod.  He is easily with range of attacking someone with it next round, because he ran down the corridor to you this round.
> 2)Yes, he could, and could fire it.
> 3)Yes - he is within 10 meters of the trio now. He will have both a move action and a standard action next round.




[OoC:

He's within 10 meters?! 

In that case, could I change my action?]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 24, 2004)

> He's within 10 meters?!
> 
> In that case, could I change my action?



ooc:  Yes. Sorry I didn't make that clear enough. 

Sprinting on the deck of a starship this size will get you where you want to go in a hurry.  
One the map, he is one square foreward of the intersection just foreward of Vyrkris's room (Cabin 44), you are standing in front of the door, which is two squares aft of the intersection (each square is 2m) .
*http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1219074*

/occ

The vargr guard arrives at the three combatants, and pulls up short, brandishing a stunrod. He looks somewhat unsure of himself, and he stars to say something, then stops himself.


----------



## Douane (Jan 24, 2004)

[OoC: Thanks for clarifying and sorry for the confusion!  (Damn, that post was one of my better literary works. ) In this case


Zaedhrarrg clamps his left paw firmly over the guard's mouth in order to silence him. Meanwhile his left paw sneaks down and draws the gun from the holster.

Pointing the newly acquired gun at the approaching guard, he growls *"Hold it right there, mutineer!"*, underlining his threat with a grin that shows his most impressive array of teeth.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 26, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Zaedhrarrg clamps his left paw firmly over the guard's mouth in order to silence him. Meanwhile his left paw sneaks down and draws the gun from the holster.
> 
> Pointing the newly acquired gun at the approaching guard, he growls *"Hold it right there, mutineer!"*, underlining his threat with a grin that shows his most impressive array of teeth.



The guard pulls up somewhat abruptly, and looks confused, but reaches for his gun when he sees the one pointed at him. "Look - just cause I don't wanna rot in the brig on a two bit installation in this forsaken star system does *not* make me a mutineer.  Hell, even the Captain says they're in control now." He mutters something under his breath (OOC:  Listen Checks.  Zaed: 4 , Ktarle 4). His demeanor changes, and he steadies himself.  "All right, look.  You gotta let him up, folks. Now."  He's speaking in what surely is meant to be a calm, but firm, voice. "It's been a rough night for everyone.  I'll try to make sure they forget about this."

A luriani woman is peering out into the corridor from her room. A few moments later, a mixed human man does the same a little further down.

As the two men speak, Ktarle elbows Zaed, directing his attention to the cuffs on the agent's belt - she can't cuff him, but hopes Zaed will be able to soon.  She takes a chance and lets go with one hand for a moment to try Vyrkis's door, not it doesn't open, and she quickly grabs him again.  Whether the door is security locked, or her hand print no longer works simply because she now has a new room, she doesn't know.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 26, 2004)

*Round 2 - Turk and Forzh*

Crew Lounge

OOC:  Tomas is up.  Forzh holds his action.
****************

Corridor:

Turk tries once again to free himself from Ktarle's grasp, but once again, the aslan maintains her hold on him.

****************

Cabin 36

OOC:  Trelene is up


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 26, 2004)

Tomas dashes through the door before it closes and heads towards the sound of the voice yelling for help. If he is caught out he can always say that he was responding to the call...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Tarsk looks at Trelene in the door, and as he's listening to the shouts coming from two directions down the hall, he tries, with no lock to palm the door shut again. "You. Stay. Right. There."  He shakes his finger and glares at her as he moves quickly down the corridor, pulling out a stunrod as he goes. He turns the corner, where he sees Zaed and Ktarle struggling with the agent, still quite a ways off.  He sprints the rest of the way and closes with them.
> 
> As he's running, a couple passenger cabin doors are opening.




Trelene glances out the door as Tarsk heads down the corridor and around the corner. Then she sends a quick message back to Steward Bilem Lenruli's datalink. "OK. I'm out. Now what?" Not sure what to do next she heads back toward the lift.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 26, 2004)

Trelene gets to the door to the crew lounge just as Tomas lunges out of the it - they narrowly avoid a collision as she sees it slide shut, sparking a bit on the way.  

Both see the altercation down the corridor to aft, and the two passengers observing it from their stateroom doors.  The Passenger lift in front of them (which leads up to the restuarant) opens and three more passengers exit it, about to head back to their rooms.

OOC:  Both Trelene and Tomas have a standard action left, which could be used either for more movement or, well, an action. They may converse in addition. 

********************

Crew Lounge

Two ship security officers, (both male luriani) enter the lounge from foreward, and immediately, Forzh moves behind them and blocks the door.  "What the f---?" blurs out one of them.  

Forzh says, "Uh, Hi guys.  Ishugi? Gani?  Everybody.  Everybody? Officers Ishugi and Gani.  

The security guards are armed with Stunrods, laser pistols, and carry handcuffs.  They look startled, more than a bit worried, and liable to call for backup right away.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 26, 2004)

OOC:  Quinn and the newly arrived guards both act on "9".  Ruzz'koff may take his action now or continue to wait.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Trelene gets to the door to the crew lounge just as Tomas lunges out of the it - they narrowly avoid a collision as she sees it slide shut, sparking a bit on the way.
> 
> Both see the altercation down the corridor to aft, and the two passengers observing it from their stateroom doors.  The Passenger lift in front of them (which leads up to the restuarant) opens and three more passengers exit it, about to head back to their rooms.
> 
> OOC:  Both Trelene and Tomas have a standard action left, which could be used either for more movement or, well, an action. They may converse in addition.




Trelene sends another quick message to Steward Bilem Lenruli's datalink. "The crew lounge door just closed. I didn't get through. I'll see if I can get it back open." She moves to the door and tries to get it open. [Skills: T/Computer +18, T/Electronics +18; Feats: Hacker, Jury Rig, Miracle Worker, Gearhead, Override Ship Security]


----------



## Watus (Jan 26, 2004)

Quinn lowers his weapon, but keeps an eye on the HiranuuCop.

"Ishugi.  Gani.  Glad you could make it.  The captain's in the lift on her way to the ships boats to rescue 30 or so people off a Malikot merchant ship issuing a distress call.  This gentleman, and all the HiranuuCops on board are trying to stop her for some reason."

Quinn points at Forzh.  "Ask him."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 26, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> Quinn lowers his weapon, but keeps an eye on the HiranuuCop.
> 
> "Ishugi. Gani. Glad you could make it. The captain's in the lift on her way to the ships boats to rescue 30 or so people off a Malikot merchant ship issuing a distress call. This gentleman, and all the HiranuuCops on board are trying to stop her for some reason."
> 
> Quinn points at Forzh. "Ask him."



Forzh, "Damned if I know.  All I know's I was pulled out of bed by Nells-Corzin's bodyguard and ordered to get in here with my tools to open a broken lift.  Told him I only take orders from Tagir and Cap'n Darius, and them only sometimes [his tail twitches], but he shows me this order signed by the captain ceding her authority over the Keruuchan to the Vice President for the remainder of the Dukh circuit.  Smelled bad, but I got my tools and went.  But as I was leaving, I heard him ordering you two to help arrest the Cap'n when I got her out of the lift -"

Vsili breaks in.  "Mr. Nells-Corzine, by Captain Darius's own admission, is the Acting Captain, and the current legitimate authority aboard this ship.  Crewmen, if you do not comply with his orders, or those of his designated subordinates, you will be found guilty of  insubordination.  If you aid, or fail to apprehend, those acting against the legitimate authority aboard a ship you will be found guilty of mutiny.  Now, Arrest these men!"    He's making a motion to unsling his rifle.

********************

[OOC:  Will resolve Trelene's roll when I know Ruzz'Koff's action.]


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 27, 2004)

Ruzz'koff cuts off Vsili and keeps a whether eye to ensure that he doesn't get his rifle out, "It is one of the founding principles of space travel that the captain's word is law, one well established as pre-dating manned space flight in almost every culture and backed by the full weight of law both statute and customary."
     He pauses, draws breath and does his best to embody naval gravitas, "As representative of the owner's Mr Nells-Corazine's authourity is minimal whilst we are in transit. He cannot take over her position, does he even hold a master's certificate? If he does not then he is acting illegaly on at least two counts, not to mention the wilful disregard for an incoming distress call."

    "If I was in any doubt as to his fitness to exercise command it has been removed by his reckless issue of high-powered beam weapons," he gestures to Vsili's rifle.

   He looks at the Marine, "Force Commander Quinn, would you care to enlighten Ishugi and Gani as to what Marine sergeants to do idiots who carry charged laser rifles around deck? Ever since the Petron incident in fact, was it 35 killed when that mess deck depressurized?"

OOC:

This is based on belief that a laser rifle is well capable of inflicting quite serious collateral damage if used inside a ship, knocking holes in pressurized structures is rarely a good move, especially if you inside one and not wearing a vacc suit.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 27, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> This is based on belief that a laser rifle is well capable of inflicting quite serious collateral damage if used inside a ship, knocking holes in pressurized structures is rarely a good move, especially if you inside one and not wearing a vacc suit.



OOC: A laser rifle is not a heavy weapon, and so would only be capable of damaging a hull if used in a sustained and directed manner - it could certainly do damage to the internal structures in a starship, however, as few computers would be able to stand up to a laser rifle blast (nor even laser pistol or snub pistol fire)  Gun play of any type aboard a starship is generally considered a *Bad Idea**(tm)*. 

D'oh - in the last message, I meant "after Tomas' action was posted."  not after Ruzz'Koff's. Sorry


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 27, 2004)

OOC:
Damn no points in bluff...
I still like that speach though.
Damaging anything = bad


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 27, 2004)

"You don't want to go in there" Tomas says to Trelene "Trouble - besides the doors been tampered with twice already."

He casts around the room looking for someother route out of here 

"We gotta find some other way out" he grimaces "- come on..."

(_waits for Trelenes reply_)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> "You don't want to go in there" Tomas says to Trelene "Trouble - besides the doors been tampered with twice already."
> 
> He casts around the room looking for someother route out of here
> 
> ...




As Trelene moves to open the door, she replies to Tomas' comment.

"Sorry. I need to get in there."

She waves him on.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 27, 2004)

*Round 2 Trelene*

Passenger Lounge

Trelene gets busy working on the door - it's going to be a two step process, she realizes - not only does she need to bypass the computer that wants the door shut, but there's a short somwhere that's phsyically holding the door in place. Well, first things first. The panel into the electronics controlling the door has already been unscrewed, so removing that is easy. Surprisingly, however, the answer to removing the short which holds the security lock in place is just as apparent. She repairs the damage with ease. Next, onto the computer.

While this is going on, Tomas tells her she doesn't want to go in there, and she answers, and also those who just exited the lift look at the two by the door. "What are you doing? We can't go in there!" says one. Hearing the scuffle down the hall around the corner, the other two move to the other side of the lounge, "What the hell?!"

ooc:  Tomas still has a standard action left.

*************************
Crew Lounge

Forzh responds to Ruzz'koff: "Sir, we engineers don't talk about that incident away from port. Stars! Still makes me shudder every time I walk past a life support compu--"

Just at that moment, the lights go completely out. Pandemonium ensues. 

[OOC: Or at least I assume it does. . Ruzz'koff, Quinn, and Vsili still have all their actions available. Forzh, Ishugi, and Gani have standard actions.]

*************************
Corridor M2

Tarshk turns when he hears the people behind him, and looks both worried and confused again.


----------



## Watus (Jan 27, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Just at that moment, the lights go completely out. Pandemonium ensues.




Assuming Vsili will use the confusion to ready his weapon, Quinn tucks his laser pistol into his wasteband, takes a five foot step into Vsili and, attempting to grapple, proceeds to blow his miss chance.

OOC: Actually, Quinn can't use the laser pistol, can he?  Presumably when he removed it from Vsili's hand, he didn't also remove the beltpack.  Or is he using a backpack?  Does he have a different power supply for the two weapons?  In any case, did Quinn just pull the plug on the pistol or is he actually still attached to Vsili by the cord?


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 27, 2004)

Crew Lounge

Forzh responds to Ruzz'koff: "Sir, we engineers don't talk about that incident away from port. Stars! Still makes me shudder every time I walk past a life support compu--"

Just at that moment, the lights go completely out. Pandemonium ensues. 

[OOC: Or at least I assume it does. . Ruzz'koff, Quinn, and Vsili still have all their actions available. Forzh, Ishugi, and Gani have standard actions.]

[/QUOTE]

       "Okay, everybody stay calm, no one do anything stupid*, the back up should kick in a moment or two, right Forzh?"

*OOC: Fat chance


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 28, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> OOC: Actually, Quinn can't use the laser pistol, can he? Presumably when he removed it from Vsili's hand, he didn't also remove the beltpack. Or is he using a backpack? Does he have a different power supply for the two weapons? In any case, did Quinn just pull the plug on the pistol or is he actually still attached to Vsili by the cord?



OOC:  Two different power supplies - you were still attatched, but when the lights went off, there was a sudden movement by Vsili, and the power pack sprang free off his belt.)  

Can't Post much more tonight - catch up with you all tomorow - Thanks.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 28, 2004)

[If the lights go out everywhere Ktarle glances around briefly in startlement and then shoves the man away from her and Zaed as far as she can [Str +0; BAB +1]. If she can see (low-light vision), she then turns to the door and tries to determine why it's not opening. [T/Computer +13] If all of the power on the ship is out, she will not do any of that and will instead try to knock out the guy she is holding.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 28, 2004)

ooc: the lights went off only in the crew lounge.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 29, 2004)

*Round 2 - Vsili*

Crew Lounge

In the darkness, everyone hears a bit of a crash as Quinn charges past Vsili into the vid projector.

Someone moves past those in the center of the room towards the back wall, and then the sound of someone almost tripping over a chair "F---! Officers! Open the door - NOW!"  There's a tiny light, pinpointing the agent's position, as he activates his commnicator and raises it to his lips.  The fait light glints off the rifle, now well in hand.


----------



## doghead (Jan 29, 2004)

The light on the rifle and face give Saanath a target and an idea. He surges forwards and attempts to slam the rifle up into Visili's face.

ooc: Or slam his fist up into the man's jaw, which ever is easier. Attack +4/Improved Unarmed Strike.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 29, 2004)

Saanath leaps at Vsili and smashes the rifle into Vsili's face.   "Aggh!" screams the agent, as he drops the communicator which he had been holding in front of his, now bleeding, mouth. The light on the communicator goes out, with Vsili no longer holding the button activating it - no one i certain whether he'd gotten a channel open before dropping the comm or not.  

In the darkness, the familiar "Ssshhhht" of a lift door sliding open is followed first by the very quiet utterance of a human female voice saying "Oh, crap,"  and then  by the sounds of movement.  

Ishugi, clearly a bit overcome by this whole situation simply asks, "Captain?" while Gani offers, almost simlutaneously, "Door's stuck!"

Vsili tries to sound menacing as he says "Captain Darius, you are charged with Mutiny and are hereby placed under arrest," but it's obvious his hand is still near his mouth wiping away blood.

OOC:  Small note - There was no light coming from within the elevator when it opened.


***************

Corridor M2

Ktarle, unable to easily investigate the door with this agent where he is, starts to squeeze, hoping that he'll eventually pass out.

Meanwhile, the communicator on the agent's belt beeps and issues forth a simple "Aggh!" and then goes quiet.  Tarshk hears it, and move foreward to see who called him - the change in his demeanor is quite sudden, actually.  He looks around and again takes in the situation.  "You working with the Captain?" he asks Zaed and Ktarle cautiously.


----------



## Watus (Jan 29, 2004)

OOC: So who's up?  When Quinn's initiative comes around, he'll attempt to disarm Vsili again.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 29, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> OOC: So who's up? When Quinn's initiative comes around, he'll attempt to disarm Vsili again.



Quinn has a move action remaining, but used his standard action trying to get Vsili.  Ruzz'koff has his full turn remaining, then we go on to the next round.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 29, 2004)

"Shut the hell up you idiot," Ruzz'koff cuts off Vsili.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 29, 2004)

*Round 3 - Tarshk*

Corridor M2

Tarshk waits for a response from Zaed or Ktarle, but as he's doing so, turns back down the hall and says, loudly, "Ladies and Gentlemen, Everything is under control here - I need you to go back to your staterooms to wait - I'll be by to take your statements in a minute." 

***********
OOC:  Zaed and Ruzz'Koff are up, followed by Ktarle (corridor) and Saanath/Forzh (Crew Lounge) and Tomas (Passenger Lounge), respectively for their locations.  As always, speaking may occur at any time.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 30, 2004)

Tomas casts about a but unsure of what to do and deciding that Trelene is going to soon be in a world of trouble decides to standby and assist with hatever is revealed behind the door!


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 30, 2004)

Ruzz'koff's action is not to act, simply talking at this point whilst keeping his ears and eyes open.

OOC:
     Intimidate check (Base 3) on Vsili.
     Listen - (Base 1)


----------



## doghead (Jan 30, 2004)

Saanath, sensing an opportunity in Vsili's surprise, will attempt to follow up and disarm Vsili.


----------



## Douane (Jan 30, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Corridor M2
> 
> Ktarle, unable to easily investigate the door with this agent where he is, starts to squeeze, hoping that he'll eventually pass out.
> 
> Meanwhile, the communicator on the agent's belt beeps and issues forth a simple "Aggh!" and then goes quiet.  Tarshk hears it, and move foreward to see who called him - the change in his demeanor is quite sudden, actually.  He looks around and again takes in the situation.  "You working with the Captain?" he asks Zaed and Ktarle cautiously.




"We are against the mutiny, so I guess, yeah, we are working with the Captain. 

What about you?"


Zaedhrarrg eases back into a non-threatening posture and even brings his customary (friendly) grin back.

However, he keeps his full attention (and the gun) trained on the agent (or at least in his general direction).

Because of this, Zaed has to let his sense of touch guide his left paw in it's attempt to retrieve the cuffs from the grappled agent's belt.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 31, 2004)

*Round 3 - Ruzz'Koff, Saanath, and Zaedhrarrg*

Crew Lounge:

Ruzz'koff can't detect Vsili's reaction to his command, but the agent resumes his prattle:  "Officers, you are hereby ordered to take Ms. Darius into custody.  The trial may yet go well for you, Captain, if you cooperate now.  It may even fail to materialize altogether.  That goes for all of you -  It is easy to see you are acting without complete informa--"

Saanath cuts Vsili's speech off by grabbing for the gun.  Despite the dark, he makes contact with the gun.  Unfortunately, that's because the agent has heard him coming and swung the rifle at him at the same moment. The rifle cracks Saanath in the face, but he still manages to get his hands around the rifle's barrel and pull.  Unfortunately, the agent jerks the gun back, leaving Saanath empty-handed.  "Anyone tries that again, and I won't hold back.  I don't want anyone hurt - I want this mutiny to end. Now.  Peacefully."

****************

Corridor M2

Zaed manges to  obtain the cuffs from the struggling agent while conversing with Tarshk, who responds "Er, yeah.  I mean...yeah." (The agent in Ktarle's arms has begun unleashing a steam of loud obscenities, mainly directed at Tarshk)  He swallows, then takes the cuffs from Zaedhrarrgh and applies them, with difficulty, to Turk.  "Um, I've got to go - the captain waiting for someone who I...who is locked in her room right now."  He looks like he's about to leave.
*******************

OOC: Ktarle and Tomas are up


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 31, 2004)

"I am afraid I am unable to comply with your request. We have already seen evidence that your superior is prepared to abandon people to die, I am not so foolish as to trust your benevolence or his. Put the rifle down or you will be forced to use it," Ruzz'koff takes a slow, silent step towards where Vsili is standing.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 31, 2004)

(OOC: I might not be around for a few days, so consider that a "whenever")


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 31, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> (OOC: I might not be around for a few days, so consider that a "whenever")



 OOC:  actually, I might be indisposed for a bit, too.  As a lifelong Patriots fan, I have some party preprations and recovery from said party planned for this weekend


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 2, 2004)

[OOC:  Back, happy, and recovered. Mostly. ]

Vsili:  "HiranuCorp has every reason to consider that ship to be a direct threat to the Keruuchan, her passengers, and her cargo, as Captain Darius has acknowledged."

At this point, Captain Darius is lit up faintly by her comm, just as Vsili had been a moment before.  

The captain speaks to Vsili, but obviously has the channel open at the same time:  "Agent Puritzov, Officers Gani and Ishugi, here, in your presence[and at this point the light goes out, and it is clear that she is moving, toward Vsili as she speaks] I wish to state for the record that I acknowledge the company's judgement that the ship may pose a threat to our _special cargo_, but I reiterate my judgment that the risk is both minimal and issufficent to justify a breach of our Title 1 obligations. Nevertheless, I am willing to submit to arrest, if these people here are released without penalty."[There is a noticeable tremor in her voice, and there is a soft blue glow coming from her right hand just a moment too early - OOC:  Bluff check failed, badly.  Vsili's attack of opportunity, however, has already been used this round].  

She raises the now-charged stunrod and swings at Vsili, Striking squarely on the jaw.  The agent screams, then twitches. 

"Now Officers, I meant what I said - just not to him.  If you intend to arrest me, I will go with you peacefully, on the condition that these men are released without further repurcussion.  You have served well under me, I and I know how much you need these jobs - I would never ask you to do anything to put yourselves or your livelihoods at risk, and you have your orders.  I expect you to follow them.   [OOC:  Bluff check: better this time;  if you want to know if she's telling the truth, ask for a sense motive check.  Otherwise jump into the conversation, or don't, as you wish.]

OOC:  Action-wise, Quinn and the two guards are up.  it is still dark

*****************

Passenger lounge.

From the communicator, both Trelene and Tomas hearhear the captain say "Agent Puritzov, Officers Gani and Ishugi, here in your presence," and then the channel closes.  Her tone was hard to discern (whether it was warning, or just plain worried)

OOC:  Tomas is up, action-wise

******************

Corridor

OOC: Ktarle is up - not sure if you have access or not, Seonaid.  I'll wait until later on tonight, then post an action for Ktarle if you haven't


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 5, 2004)

In guttural Trokh, Ktarle says, "Zaed, restrain him." She then lets go of the agent and takes a gentle but firm hold of Turk. In Galanglic, she continues. "I will accompany you, if you have no objection." The statement is not a request or a question. She is suspicious of Turk's motives and loyalties. [No, Ktarle has no idea if Zaed knows Trokh or not, unless it was brought up before; she's just hoping he does.]


----------



## Watus (Feb 5, 2004)

Quinn will close with and attempt to disarm Vsili (again).  His hands are already free, so if it's less than five feet he'll use his full attack action (+12/+7) if necessary.  If he succeeds on the first try, he'll attempt to detach the rifle's cord with his move action, if possible.

Basically, he wants to make the rifle a non-factor, however he can.

OOC: Sorry about that.  Vsili is down, so this doesn't make any sense.  I started a new job this week and I was trying to get in and out discretely.  I didn't read carefully enough.

New action: Quinn moves to recover the rifle from the recumbent Vsili.


----------



## doghead (Feb 6, 2004)

ooc: Vsili is down? and out

If vsili is not, Saanath will assist Quinn hold and disarm him. If he is, Saanath will wait and see what happens (assuming Quinn disarms the agent)

_Hmm. Stun rod. Nifty. Wonder if they have a telescoping version._


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 6, 2004)

Ruzz'koff lets Quinn (and Saanath) deal with the guard, and speaks to the captain with due deference*, "Your orders Captain? We are to go to the boats?"

*That's not for his benefit, or hers, just to get Gani and Ishugi into a "she's in charge" mindset.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 7, 2004)

OOC:  Sorry, gang.  It's been a rather terrible couple of days.


*********************

Corridor and Passenger Lounge:  

Zaed is left holding the now-cuffed Turk as Ktarle hands him off to follow Tarshk  

Tarshk shoots her look of indeterminate meaning as he starts moving, at a brisk pace, up the corridor.  

The two of them pass three passengers (two of them look like they are heading back to their rooms; them other is looking on in interest, back and forth between the passenger lounge and the corridor.) and arrive in the passenger lounge, where they see a luriani woman (Ktarle recognizes her as Trelene Scrautigue) who is quite obviously trying to bypass the security door in front of her while Tomas Makea watches, perhaps a bit nervously.  "What's going on here?"  Tarshk demands of them.  Without waiting for an answer, he turns around and barks at the onlooking passenger "You! Back to your stateroom!"  Then he turns back to Trelene and Tomas.  

OOC:  Trelene is up, Tomas still his actions as well.

******************

Crew Lounge:

Quinn bends down over Vsili and finds that the agent is still out from the stun rod.  He (indeed most of the people in the room) have seen lots of these things - close quarters versions of a taser,  .4m long weapons have two prongs on the end which deliver a charge strong enough to knock most normal opponents senseless for a few seconds.  Like a taser, they can't stun anything protected by more than normal clothing, but even uncharged, they make a pretty good billy club, and they're quite commonly used for crowd control and other light security applications.   Quinn detatches Vsili's rifle, and takes it into his possession (sans the power pack still strapped to Vsili's back), figuring it will probably be a good 30 seconds before Vsili comes to.

The lights come back on. "Well. That didn't last as long as I thought," mutters the surprised captain, who is heard only by Ruzz'koff, right next to her.  When the lights came on, the Captain was moving foreward, still brandishing her stun rod towards the guards.  She quickly changes posture, drawing herself up into a formal pose in front of the two guards, and stowing her weapon.  She answers Ruzz'koff by way of speaking to the guards:  "You see, officers, these passengers were only following my orders.  Let them return to their quarters, and you may take me into custody."

Gani: "I' don't know ma'am.  They attacked one of the acting cap--- er, one of Mr. Nells-Corzin's men.  Technically, that's mutiny - we can't just let them go for that."  

Darius reponds, "Nevertheless those are my terms.  These men were trying only to help me save lives.  Unlike some people aboard this ship, they couldn't stand the fact that we were going to abandon fellow travellers to the void.  Think of it, Gani. Thirty people are over there, just waiting to die.  Hoping that the air loss is gradual enough that they pass out before the pressure drops to the point that their blood starts boil, or their organs start to swell. A luriani's body is less tolerant to low pressure environments than a solomani's, Gani.  It's because they spend their early lives under water.  Pressure drops too much, and their eyes will sometimes explode before a human like you or me would even start feeling sick.  But you'd feel sick enough as you watch your buddy screaming silently as he tries to hold his body together until, finally, he passes out and it ends.  Then you realize all you've see is a preview of what's going to happen to you as the pressure keeps falling, and you curse the damned bastard who could have saved your buddy and you, but just continued on, pretending your ship wasn't there....  I couldn't let that happen, Gani, not when I could have stopped it.  So I ordered these men to help me.  But, if you are going to arrest me, I want you to let these men go, first. I won't have them punished for acting as we all should have."

[Quinn is standing up from a kneeling position over Vsili, who was near the lift.  Saanath is near them, while Ruzz'koff is near the center of the room.   The captain and the two guards are near the door to the crew quarters.]


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 8, 2004)

Ruzz'koff has no intention of trusting Nells-Corzin's benevolence, he is however waiting on the guards response before acting. He takes a quick peek in the lift...


----------



## Watus (Feb 8, 2004)

Quinn narrows his eyes at the two security officers, trying to guage their reaction to the captain's speech [Sense Motive +7: 19].


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 8, 2004)

The two officer look at each other, then back to the captain, and still say nothing for the moment.  They have lowered their weapons partially, which had been drawn during the blackout.

[OOC.  Sense Motive:  Success]  In Quinn's view, both officers are quite sympathetic, both to the captain and to those on the Malikot trader, but hesitant, possibly for fear of crossing Nells-Corzin, but the exact motivation is not quite certain.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 9, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Corridor and Passenger Lounge:
> 
> Zaed is left holding the now-cuffed Turk as Ktarle hands him off to follow Tarshk
> 
> ...




Thinking quickly Tomas breaths deep and then responds truthfully but without revealing the 'facts', calling on his Naval training to help out 

"there's an altercation going on inside, the doors be tampered with and we are trying to get it open again to help. I'm not sure whats going on but as soon as the doors open I'd advise you to be ready"

He steps back so that Tarshk is it direct line to the door and then sureptitiously manouveres so that he is positioned behind him and closer to Ktarle  ...


----------



## doghead (Feb 9, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The two officer look at each other, then back to the captain, and still say nothing for the moment.  They have lowered their weapons partially, which had been drawn during the blackout.




Saanath finds himself recalling the vast plains of his homeland laid out under an azure sky. What had seemed empty when he had left now struck him as peaceful. He wanted to live long enough to return to see them, feel the wind on his skin. Perhpas even become a farmer. The last though gives him a start. _Would I really?_

He drags his mind back to the present. So far he has kinda let himself be pulled along in the wake of the others. But the captains little description turned his stomache, turth be told. Its time to get moving. He draws himself upright and steps forwards suffieciently to empahsis his words, but not enough to treaten anyone (ooc: assuming that there is room to do so).

"Shoot me or get out of the way. Time's passing. Make a decision."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Corridor and Passenger Lounge:
> 
> Zaed is left holding the now-cuffed Turk as Ktarle hands him off to follow Tarshk
> 
> ...




Trelene ignores Tarshk at the moment and continues working on the door. Since the damage has been repaired she starts working on openning it. [Skills: T/Computer +18, T/Electronics +18; Feats: Hacker, Jury Rig, Miracle Worker, Gearhead, Override Ship Security]


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 9, 2004)

Ktarle, uncertain of what to do, waits. She stands close to Tarskh and readies an action to knock him out if necessary.


----------



## Douane (Feb 10, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> In guttural Trokh, Ktarle says, "Zaed, restrain him." She then lets go of the agent and takes a gentle but firm hold of Turk. In Galanglic, she continues. "I will accompany you, if you have no objection." The statement is not a request or a question. She is suspicious of Turk's motives and loyalties. [No, Ktarle has no idea if Zaed knows Trokh or not, unless it was brought up before; she's just hoping he does.]




Zaedhrarrg almost howls at the indignity of being simply called "Zaed".


_* Probably she just doesn't know any better. I really need to tell her about Vargr names. Yeah, that's it! ... Anyway, where were we? Ah, yes!  *_


"So, no stupid moves and nobody gets hurt, understood?" Zaedhrarrg directs at the cuffed Turk and underlines this once again with a fang-baring grin.

He then proceeds to appropriate the power pack for the laser pistol from the agent's belt and stuffs it into one of his pockets. Once this is accomplished, he hits the door button for Vyrkris' cabin again, just in case Ktarle didn't do it right.

(If the door still doesn't open, Zaedhrarrg asks Turk: "You got a key for this?")


[OoC: Zaedharrg never lets the agent fully out of his sight. Should he try anything stupid, he will hit him over the head, preferrably with the butt of the gun. Under *no* circumstances will he actually shoot him!]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 10, 2004)

Saanath said:
			
		

> "Shoot me or get out of the way. Time's passing. Make a decision."



It's clear that the guards are conflicted, but equally clear that at least at this point, they have no intention of shooting anyone over this. Ishugi eventually goes so far as to holster his weapon.

Captain Darius nods. "Okay then. Right choice, gentlemen. You don't want to be on the wrong side in this." 

She turns to the others in the room, and starts to speak, but at that moment, the door opens revealing a vargr guard in the process of bringing his wepon to the ready. Behind him are Ktarle and Tomas. Part of Trelene's right side and leg are just barely visible on the right side of the door, where she's kneeling. 

"Everybody freeze!" shouts the guard.

"Ah, Tarshk. Good - came to your senses, I see. I may not have to throttle you, after all." says the captain. Tarshk relaxes his weapon and looks a bit sheepish. Captain Darius then addresses everyone. "Thanks for sticking your necks out, folks. Unfortunately, some of them are stretched across the chopping block at this point. If this HiraniCop [She gestures to Vsili, still out of it on the floor], or any other company men can ID you as a collaborator, then you're with me. If not, you thank the stars, and wash your hands of this now. 

"There's one more person I need to grab and then we go. You need anything from your rooms, get it now. Back here in two minutes - Don't know how much longer than that the bridge crew can drag their feet on getting the lifts and PA back online. Oh, and we've got some scene setting to do. Give Vsili some more lasting beauty sleep, and officers, you'll need a few bruses on your faces - maybe a stunrod burn or two if Nells-Corzin's going to believe we overpowered you. Okay. Two minutes." 

She starts off out into the passenger lounge.

*******************

Zaedhrarrg is unable to get the door open himself, and when questioned about a key, the agent just spits at him, then says "You have know idea what the company will do to you for this." He keeps talking for the next few seconds , alternating between threats and offers to make a deal if Zaedhrarrg will let him go. While he's talking, Zaedhrarrg sees the captain ome into view at the end of the corridor.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 10, 2004)

"The boats are packed for such a contingency? If they are I have all I need?", 

_"Give Vsili some more lasting beauty sleep" _, "With pleasure Ma'am," Ruzz'koff steps over to the guards, "Where would you like it?"


----------



## Watus (Feb 10, 2004)

Quinn bends down and restrains Visili with his own handcuffs, taking care to also relieve him of the keys and his communicator.  He tucks the stunrod into his belt and stands back up with the rifle in one hand and it's powerpack in the other.  "Someone oughta carry this.  Just in case we're wrong and it is a corsair we're chasing."


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 10, 2004)

"I think you're best qualified. It won't do a hell of a lot against a ship, but..."


----------



## Watus (Feb 10, 2004)

"Hmph.  I wasn't thinking of leaning out the hatch with it.  However, we might be boarded or need to board, and if that happens we'll be glad to have it along.  In any case, Marines don't use beam weapons - they're too delicate for field conditions - so I'm probably not much better with this thing than anyone else.  I'll keep the pistol.  Why don't you carry this..."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 10, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "The boats are packed for such a contingency? If they are I have all I need?"



Forzh says, "Depends on how many there are on the other end.  Enough water and nutrients for about four weeks, but that's only for a crew of four.  There are ten vac suits in the hold - I don't know if they've been loaded or not.



> _"Give Vsili some more lasting beauty sleep" _, "With pleasure Ma'am," Ruzz'koff steps over to the guards, "Where would you like it?"



Gani says immediately.  "Cheek."  He discharges his laser pistol, twice, into a sofa.  "You guys would take me down without me getting off at least a couple shots."  [wink] 

Ishugi, at the same time looks a little more dubious.  Forzh speaks up: "Look, forget the wedding 'vid for now.  You gotta actually make it to ceremony first."  The vargr turns to Ruzz'koff.  "One black eye, coming up!" he says, almost cheerily.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 10, 2004)

OOC: Quick note that we're out of combat time, for now. Post at will 

Another quick note:  I type horribly.  Sigh.


----------



## Douane (Feb 10, 2004)

"Stupid door!"

Zaedhrarrg gives the door a kick and turns, waving wildly to the captain.

"Oh, look who's there! Come on, we have to get Vyrkris out the cabin soon. She's bound to be rather furious by now."

He drags Turk along by the arm in the direction of the captain.


(Should the captain move off, he yells something like "Hello! Over here!" and waves again.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 10, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> "Stupid door!"
> 
> Zaedhrarrg gives the door a kick and turns, waving wildly to the captain.
> 
> ...



The Captain momentarily stops short at the sight of Zaedhrarrg and Agent Huard. "Zadherg, is it?  Where's Jared White?  What's this guy doing here?"  Then she stops and looks Zaedhrarrg straight in the eye, "He didn't get into her room, did he?"  She takes off toward Vyrkris's room, looking rather worried.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 11, 2004)

"Wha- Whats going on?" Tomas frowns confused at what has just happened between the time he went out the door and now when he came back in.

"I can handle a Vac suit" he offers ignoring the strange spectacle of the crew standing by as they are given black eyes 

"and a rifle too. So are we going to the boats?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 11, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The Captain momentarily stops short at the sight of Zaedhrarrg and Agent Huard. "Zadherg, is it? Where's Jared White? What's this guy doing here?" Then she stops and looks Zaedhrarrg straight in the eye, "He didn't get into her room, did he?" She takes off toward Vyrkris's room, looking rather worried.



Captain Darius gets to the door and tries to palm it open, but it won't budge. She turns back to Zaedhrarrg. "Bring your friend over here, please. I need his hand."


----------



## Douane (Feb 12, 2004)

_* Zadherg?! How come nobody ...

Oh no! They wouldn't do anything to Vyrkris, would they? She hasn't done anything wrong and she's not even a member of the crew ... *_

Still lost in his thoughts, Zaedhrarrg changes his direction once again and follows the captain back to Vyrkris' cabin, still dragging Turk along.

...

_* What?  ... Oh, that's why it didn't budge. *_

"So we need your hand, either with you attached to it or ... otherwise. What's it gonna be?" Zaedhrarrg snarls at the cuffed agent in rising concern for Vyrkris.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene stands, moves past her suite and tosses her comm into it, and then joins the captain.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 12, 2004)

As Trelene walks down the hall, she sees the captain standing at a door down at the end of the corridor while a vargr passenger wrestles with a company security agent.  The vargr seems to be trying to force the agent towards the door, but it isn't going well.

As she approaches, the captain looks up at her, raises her stunrod and slams it into the agents shoulder.  "Trelene, glad to see you're out and about."  The agent screams, but is still pretty feisty.  "Mr. Zadherg and I seem to be having some trouble with Mr. Huard, here, but we need to get in this room.  Think you can manage it? Quickly?  I'm worried about the girl inside."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> As Trelene walks down the hall, she sees the captain standing at a door down at the end of the corridor while a vargr passenger wrestles with a company security agent.  The vargr seems to be trying to force the agent towards the door, but it isn't going well.
> 
> As she approaches, the captain looks up at her, raises her stunrod and slams it into the agents shoulder.  "Trelene, glad to see you're out and about."  The agent screams, but is still pretty feisty.  "Mr. Zadherg and I seem to be having some trouble with Mr. Huard, here, but we need to get in this room.  Think you can manage it? Quickly?  I'm worried about the girl inside."




Trelene nods to the captain, walks over to the door, and starts working on it. [Skills: T/Computer +18, T/Electronics +18; Feats: Hacker, Jury Rig, Miracle Worker, Gearhead, Override Ship Security]


----------



## doghead (Feb 13, 2004)

Saanath considers a moment then goes for his stuff. His carrybag has everything he needs - computer, lantern and breathing mask. Well, nearly everything. Saanath had got quite used to the comforting weight of the 12mm auto. And the beanies* tended to settle things faster than fists.

_hopefully we're done with playing with guns, though .._

ooc: *completely random word to describe the non-leathal ammo Saanath uses (assuming that it exists)


----------



## Watus (Feb 13, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Forzh says, "...There are ten vac suits in the hold - I don't know if they've been loaded or not."




"We're gonna need to check on the vacc suits.  ASAP.  The pressure over there's likely to be uncomfortable, at the very least."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 13, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Trelene nods to the captain, walks over to the door, and starts working on it.



The captain again attempts to stun the struggling agent, but the guy just won't go down.

Trelene, on the other hand quickly gets the door open, revealing the young vargr, laying on her bed seemingly unconscious. "Okay - that's looks like how I left her.  Nells-Corzin ordered her sedated before she was incarcerated. Damn! I should have asked her roommate to come back here with me."  She opens a channel on her comm.  "Forzh?  Can you send Katarlewee...the Aslan doctor down here to her old room.  Vyrkris needs her services - tell her it's nothing overly serious.  

"Zadherg, if we can't subdue him, we'll shove him in here after we get Vykris out. " she says, gesturing to Vyrkris's room. "Just let me get Vyrkris and a few of her things out first."

**********************

Forzh's comm beeps, and he opens the channel: "Forzh?  Can you send Katarlawee...the Aslan doctor down here to her old room.  We need her services - tell her it's nothing overly serious."  

"Yes, Ma'am,"  he says, turning to Ktarle, "  Ma'am?  The captain needs your services down at your old room.  She says it's not serious, though."  He immediately turns and punches Gani, who doesn't have time to duck.  "That should do it!" He smiles as he regards his work for a moment. Gani mutters, "Son of a...," and rubs his sore face.  

"


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 14, 2004)

Ruzz'koff, "Ok, I'll head down to the hold and get the boat prepped as well as I can. Do you know how many goons the nice Mr Nells-Corzin has around? I'm sure we can expect a reaction at some point," he looks at Quinn - "Do you want to secure here while I take a group down and prep the vessal," he looks at Thomas, "You need to get anything?"


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 14, 2004)

Tomas quickly gather shis thoughts then just as quickly goes off to fetch his things before returning and following to the boats.

"Okay like I said I'm experienced with Vac suits, so let me know where everythingis and I'll see what we're dealing with."


----------



## Douane (Feb 14, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The captain again attempts to stun the struggling agent, but the guy just won't go down.
> 
> Trelene, on the other hand quickly gets the door open, revealing the young vargr, laying on her bed seemingly unconscious. "Okay - that's looks like how I left her.  Nells-Corzin ordered her sedated before she was incarcerated. Damn! I should have asked her roommate to come back here with me."  She opens a channel on her comm.  "Forzh?  Can you send Katarlewee...the Aslan doctor down here to her old room.  Vyrkris needs her services - tell her it's nothing overly serious.
> 
> "Zadherg, if we can't subdue him, we'll shove him in here after we get Vykris out. " she says, gesturing to Vyrkris's room. "Just let me get Vyrkris and a few of her things out first."




"Fine moment ... to grow a spine! But your hand will go ... to the door, with ... or without you!" Zaedhrarrg pants, still trying to drag the agent to the door. When he hears the captain's call for Ktarle Zaed finally turns his head towards the cabin and realizes that his efforts are no longer needed.

"Hrmph, looks like ... you keep the hand. Lucky guy! ... Unless there's something wrong with her, that is. Was there someone in her cabin? Speak up!"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 14, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> "Hrmph, looks like ... you keep the hand. Lucky guy! ... Unless there's something wrong with her, that is. Was there someone in her cabin? Speak up!"



The agent, too, looks at the door, and a little of the fight goes out of him. He still struggles some, but says, "No.  We were just guarding her - in case the _former _captain tried anything stupid."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 14, 2004)

> Ruzz'koff, "Ok, I'll head down to the hold and get the boat prepped as well as I can. Do you know how many goons the nice Mr Nells-Corzin has around? I'm sure we can expect a reaction at some point."



Ishugi responds: "I was thinking that, too. As far as numbers, there's six ship's security, including me, Gani, and Eafar, the head of security. Even that's more than we need... well, usually. This is a cruise ship, for stars' sake. For some reason, they stuck six HiranuCops on here, too, but it looks like they're down to five, now."

Ruzz'koff looks at Quinn - "Do you want to secure here while I take a group down and prep the vessal," he looks at Thomas, "You need to get anything?" 

Tomas quickly gathers his thoughts then just as quickly goes off to fetch his things before returning and following to the boats.



			
				Saanath said:
			
		

> "Okay like I said, I'm experienced with Vac suits, so let me know where everything is and I'll see what we're dealing with."



Forzh tells the group, "Okay, if the vac suits are still stowed, they're in cabinets on the starboard wall of the ship's boats bay. You'll either need to bring me along, or hack them open yourselves. Here's the problem. Even if the lifts are out, there are still emergency shafts that Nells-Corzin's guys could use to get down to the bay - they could be waiting for us."


----------



## doghead (Feb 14, 2004)

When Saanath returns, he presents himself to the Captain, or whoever seems to be organising things. 

"I can handle a Vacc suit, ship communications and pilot one of those boats. Let me know what you want me to do."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 14, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> When Saanath returns, he presents himself to the Captain, or whoever seems to be organising things.



OOC: That seems to be sort of up in the air at this point   Looks like Ruzz'koff, so far.


----------



## doghead (Feb 15, 2004)

ooc: in that case Saanath would probably ask the captain. I lost track of her though, so thought I would leave it more open. feel free to call it as you see best. Saanath would probably decline any firearm offered to him though.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 15, 2004)

OOC:
What, does he not inspire confidence in you or something?

Hah!

IC:
     "Are the shafts kept sealed*, or would you not know if someone had gained access?", he takes the rifle and powerpack, "Might as well be hung for a penny as a sheep.*"

OOC:
      I'm thinking of something like on fire exits or alarms - a "Break Glass for Key" or "Break Tube to get out" arrangement but more High Tech

* Yeah, he's getting his Solomani metaphors mixed up...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 15, 2004)

Forzh answers Ruzz'koff quickly: "There'd be a recond in the computer - but it'd behind the firewall with all the oter security data - that's a helluva hack from anywhere on this ship except the bridge. 'Course, the seals themselves are manual - they might have left them open if they went in."

OOC: Those who went on the engineering tour have all seen the design before, and tere is one such shaft leading out from the crew quarters (which are outside the crew lounge to fore and starboard) down to the life boat bay. It's a strictly low-tech solution, and intentionally so. Metal cylinder, large enough around for an Ursa to squeeze through, with difficulty. Each end has a hinged hatch (metal, with a glassteel window and air pressure guage incorporated into it) which is mechanically, rather than electronically, opened and closed by turning a wheel. The shaft is outfitted with metal rungs, in case the ship's gravdisks malfunction.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 15, 2004)

"Where's the nearest entry?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 15, 2004)

"There's one in each of the crew quarters - this deck's is right out that door [he points to the foreward door] and through the door to starboard.  There's also a shaft connecting the bridge and sub-bridge to the life boats bay."


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 15, 2004)

"If they have come down they'll probably have used the bridge one. Still, lets go to the hearest. Unless somone wants to volunteer to take the lift and check?"


----------



## Douane (Feb 15, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The agent, too, looks at the door, and a little of the fight goes out of him. He still struggles some, but says, "No.  We were just guarding her - in case the _former _captain tried anything stupid."




"This ... better be the truth. You wouldn't like the consequences if you lied to us." Zaed replies.

"Oh, just in case you didn't notice: The captain isn't as _former_ as you might have thought. In fact, she looks pretty much current to me."

...

"Well. Can anyone ... ah, better forget it!" With a quick look at the people gathered around or near him, Zaedhrarrg swallows his intended request to have someone else guard the agent with a sigh, figuring himself to be the best present choice for this.

Till Ktarle arrives Zaed regularly sneaks a look at the cabin and poor Vyrkris, his mounting concern and anxiety plainly written onto his face.


----------



## Watus (Feb 16, 2004)

"No choice but to head down and check it out.  I'll go first."

Quinn fastens the laser pistol's powerpack to his belt and starts toward the door.

"Stick close behind me.  But not too close."

OOC: Does the communicator Quinn lifted off of Vsili have a mute button or a "listen only" function?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 17, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> OOC: Does the communicator Quinn lifted off of Vsili have a mute button or a "listen only" function?



OOC: Yes.  Three modes:   1)Incoming (default) - Incoming channels are opened automatically, outgoing channels are not, and must be actively opened.   2) Bi-Directional.  Incoming channels open automatically, as do outgoing channels, allowing instant two-way communication. 3) Privacy.  Both incoming and outgoing channels must be actively authorized.   

The mode of the comm (1, 2, or 3) is reported on the comm which tries to contact it.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 17, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Forzh answers Ruzz'koff quickly: "There'd be a recond in the computer - but it'd behind the firewall with all the oter security data - that's a helluva hack from anywhere on this ship except the bridge. 'Course, the seals themselves are manual - they might have left them open if they went in."[/color]




Trelene turns to the captain.

"I'll see if I can hack into the main ship's system and find out what's happening on the bridge and the rest of the ship."

Trelene heads to the nearest computer terminal and gets to work. [Skills: T/Computer +18, T/Electronics +18; Feats: Hacker, Jury Rig, Miracle Worker, Gearhead, Override Ship Security]


----------



## Watus (Feb 17, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> OOC: Yes.  Three modes:...




If it has an earbud or something similar, Quinn will keep it with him, inserting the bud in his ear, hoping it might give him a heads-up on the HiranuuCop's movements.  Otherwise he'll give it to the captain before he heads for the shaft.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 17, 2004)

Ruzz'koff looks at Quinn, "If you're going down I'll secure here, we don't know where they are, but they do know where corp boy was," he pauses, "unless you want me to come with you, but then anyone here is left unprotected," To those assembing in general, "Come on people, time is pushing. Where the hell's the Captain?"


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 17, 2004)

Ktarle rushes back to her old bunk, rifles around for her medkit, and checks on Vyrkris's status. [Sorry for the delay.]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 17, 2004)

Ktarle sees pretty quickly that Vyrkris has been sedated - she's okay, but she'll be out for a while longer yet, unless she's given some sort of stimulant.  Otherwise she'll need to be carried. The captain seems to be reading Ktarle's face, and says, with relief, "They didn't get to her, right?  Okay.  I'm going back to the others - bring her there as soon as you can.  Oh - and Doctor? I'm sorry, your things were moved upstairs to the new room - we'won't be able to get to them before we leave.  If there's anything in here, or if you know if there's anything Vyrkris would want with her, bring it along."  When Trlene speaks up, the captain says, "Great idea - you'll have better luck from the crew lounge, though - one less layer of security to  hack through.  Let them know I'll be back as soon as we take care of this guy [she gestures to Zaedhrarrg and the still defiant Turk]."  She takes one last whack at the guy with her stun rod, but gives up, as now the guy just seems to be looking for more.  "Dammit.  Alright Mr. Zadherg, as soon as the doctor gets her out, cuff im to the bed in there - if you can shut the door, great ('should have thought of that before I sent Trelene off.  Oh well, " she says under he breath').  Oh, and you can have this for all the good it's done me."  She gives him her stunrod. 

*******************

A few seconds later, Trelene arrives at the crew lounge to see the others conferring about hatches and emergency shafts, etc.  There are a two workstations on one side of the lounge, and she gets to work at one of them.  At this point, the captain comes back, and takes in what's going on, and says, "All right.  Let's get to it.  Now, I gott be honest.  Things are working out a bit differently than I had originally conceived of them in my _perfectly thought-out plan_ [the sarcasm is quite obvious in her tone].  By my thoughts, the HiranuCops wouldn't have had time to get involved before Trlene and I just carried Vyrkris down to one of the waiting boats and it would be hours before anyone on board discovered than anyone but me was missing from the ship.   

"I admit...I had only hoped that you all [nodding to those who'd been at the dinner] would see Vyrkris's  tape and make sure it got out in time for my trial [she chuckles just a bit].  I thank you for doing more than that.  And now, If I'm remembering your resume's right, we should have more than enough skilled people among us to get both boats off for a rescue.  That said, I'm taking sugestions on strategy.   The doctor, Zadherg, and Vyrkris will be here as soon as they can.  I can get the lift here up and running pretty quickly, but that leaves us in the cargo hold, not the lifeboat bay.  The emergency shaft get us into the bay, but only one at a time.   Either way, I think we want to be in motion by the time the ship's systems come back online. There were at least two hiranuCops down in the bay when they removed Trelene from the boat eairlier on.  We have two more on this deck, subdued.  That leaves two unaccounted for.  There are six of my security officers, and I don't know where they are either. So.  There we are."  

*******************
In the time that's available (true hacking takes at least a day), the most that Trelene can manage is a brief survey of the conditions on the ship's network.  The first thing Trelene notices after the initial look is that several systems are down:  the lifts, PA, and security camerals are all inoperative and inaccessible via their normal controls.  The following (relevant) channels are open on the ship's internal comm network:

HiranuCorp VP of Operations Waled Nells-Corzin <---> HCSecOp Alenu Henuri
Security Chief Eofarlehaefa os Khosari <--- HCSecOp Wyrni Mokari
Security Officer Lurim Benruli<--- HCSecOp Wyrni Mokari


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 17, 2004)

If she can find any medical supplies in the room, she will wake up Vyrkris. If she can't, she will motion to Zaed to lift the girl. "I can't do it, though I could help you if you need it." She will then scrounge around the room, picking up anything that looks useful and stuffing it into a bag or pack. If she can find something that looks like Vyrkris's things, she will get that. After a few minutes (no more than 4), she nods once and walks out. "Do you know the way?" she asks Zaed in Galanglic distractedly. "I missed the grand tour."


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 17, 2004)

"How many weapons do we have?", Ruzz'koff asks, "Speak up if you are packing. If there's enough armed people here I'll go with Quinn and clear the bay, by whatever means necessary - otherwise we'd better only move when we are all ready to go."


----------



## doghead (Feb 18, 2004)

Saanath shrugs. 

"I'm not armed.

"What if we sent some down in the lift, the armed ones down the shaft. The approaching lift should distract the Hiranu Security a bit. I'll do it. I can just run around a bit and keep them busy."

ooc: How close is the hold to the lifeboat bay, and what lies between them, door wise.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 18, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Saanath shrugs.
> 
> "I'm not armed.
> 
> ...



The captain smiles wryly. "You got reflec on under that suit, have you? Just kidding, Saanath. It's a good idea, but I should go with you or instead of you - they're not likely to budge if I don't come out of that lift - five minutes ago, they thought (correctly, I might add) that I was hiding in there."

"The lift comes out along the forward wall of the main cargo hold. is on that same wall, about fifteen meters to starboard - it's clearly marked. It's not normally locked, but...."

"As for weapons, that shouldn't be a problem, though I don't want any of my crew killed. Gani? Ishugi? You've just been disarmed - and knocked out, by the way - Lie down, and look...injured. [she collects and redistributes their weapons to any who want them.] Three laser pistols, two stunrods, and one laser rifle. Zadherg and the doctor got another pistol and rifle when they tok out the HiranuCop down the hall. Some of the HiranuCops carry tasers, but neither of the boys on this deck seem to be. The lockers for passengers' weapons are in the cargo hold, but that doesn't do us much good until we don't need the weapons any more."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 18, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> If she can find any medical supplies in the room, she will wake up Vyrkris. If she can't, she will motion to Zaed to lift the girl. "I can't do it, though I could help you if you need it." She will then scrounge around the room, picking up anything that looks useful and stuffing it into a bag or pack. If she can find something that looks like Vyrkris's things, she will get that. After a few minutes (no more than 4), she nods once and walks out. "Do you know the way?" she asks Zaed in Galanglic distractedly. "I missed the grand tour."



OOC:  There isn't much in the way of Ktarle's regular medical equipment, though each stateroom is equipped with a basic first aid kit in the bathroom.  The blood sample in the fridge is all that remains here of Ktarle's possessions.  The only thigs here that Vyrkris might want are a change of clothes and her diploma, resume, and job hunting materials - her portocomp looks to have been removed earlier.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 18, 2004)

"If we're all ready to go, let's go. Do we have a comm-link or are we going to have to wing the timing," Ruzz'koff ports the rifle, "Who wants to come with the Force Commander and myself?"


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 18, 2004)

"I'm coming" Tomas moves forward after getting back from his room and reaching the back of the group. He takes a pistol and makes it ready just in case. 

"I use to be an Navy engineer, so if we need to do anything technical down there I can help, and I've got the combat experience covered too."

He goes follows looking into the Vargrs face and then to the big man leading the way...


----------



## doghead (Feb 18, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The captain smiles wryly. "You got reflec on under that suit, have you? Just kidding, Saanath. It's a good idea, but I should go with you or instead of you - they're not likely to budge if I don't come out of that lift - five minutes ago, they thought (correctly, I might add) that I was hiding in there."
> <snip snip>




For a moment Saanath considers a stunrod. Then he realises that an unarmed dufus is more useful that another soldier. He turn to the Captain.

"I'll go down the lift. Just some dumb farmboy looking for a _mechanic ta fix the electrics 'cos they be on tha fritz 'n all._ You'd be surprised where some of the our passengers managed to get themselves ... well, maybe not.

"They aren't likely to shoot first, and even if they do get a little rough, it will keep em occupied like.

"You're welcome to come too but that might kinda spoil the effect.

"No objections?

"Right, lets sort the timing.


----------



## Watus (Feb 18, 2004)

"No.  The captain's right.  Her presence on the lift would draw the HiranuuCops out.  If you went down, they'd shoot you as soon as they realized you were the distraction."

Quinn pauses for a moment, looking off into the distance.

"I'd prefer to send the lift down empty in the hopes that it's arrival might draw any HiranuuCops away from the boats and the other end of the shaft...  We might be able to make a run for the boats if no one's between us and them."


----------



## doghead (Feb 18, 2004)

"If you go crawling down the pipe, armed for bear, and they are waiting for you, you're history. One by one.

"They are not going to just shoot random passengers wondering around. Nelz-clutz might, but I don't think that he is down there.

"Lets just get this done.

"I'll go down the lift. Don't waste whatever time I can give you."


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 18, 2004)

Ktarle will take all of those things, and then head off, hopefully with Zaed (and Vyrkris) in tow.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 18, 2004)

Ktarle and Zaedhrarrg (carrying Vyrkris) arrive in the crew lounge, a little breathlessly.  It took quite bit of work, but they were finally able to get Turk shoved out of the way and cuffed inside Vyrkris's room.  [ooc:  sorry, just moving things along a bit there] The captain nods to them.

The captain looks at Saanath a bit skeptically, "I'm not sure they still think you're a random passenger - they'll want to have a chat with those of you where were at dinner with me."  Then, to Quinn, "I thought of empty, too.  But I can't see more than one or two checking it out down there.  Saanath, if you're able to get all of their attention, do you think you can get to the boat after we're in it?  If the plan call for our decoy being left to face Mr. Nells-Corzin's justice alone, then, I'm sorry, but that's not going to be any of you. I'll do it, if it's necessary."  She turns to everyone:  "Can we get them all heading up here somehow, while we're heading down?"


----------



## Watus (Feb 18, 2004)

Quinn smacks his forehead and pulls Vsili's communicator out of his pocket.

"Of course we can."


----------



## doghead (Feb 19, 2004)

Saanath is willing to go down the lift. There doesn't seem like a great deal of chance that anyone will get to the boats otherwise. He about to say so when Quinn smacks his head.

He decides to wait and see what the old soldier has got in mind.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 19, 2004)

"This is of course pre-disposing that the two who are down there come up, rather than the two we don't know about coming to get us - or they don't all come at once. But if you've got a plan, by all means go for it."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 24, 2004)

"What's your idea, Commander?" asks the captain.  She turns to Trelene, at the terminal off to the side.  "Trelene - have you found anything useful?"


----------



## Watus (Feb 24, 2004)

"If one of you would be willing to carry Vsili's communicator to the other side of the ship, key the mike, and fake the noise of a fight, the other HiranuuCops would likely believe that Vsili was in serious danger.  Several of them, at least, should abandon their posts downstairs and move to assist him."

He looks vaguely in Forzh's direction.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> She turns to Trelene, at the terminal off to the side.  "Trelene - have you found anything useful?"




Trelene looks sternly at the captain.

"Well... I wasn't able to learn much. Several systems are down. The lifts, PA, and security camerals are all inoperative and inaccessible via their normal controls. I was also able to find the following channels open on the ship's internal comm network. HiranuCorp VP of Operations Waled Nells-Corzin to and from HCSecOp Alenu Henuri, Security Chief Eofarlehaefa os Khosari from HCSecOp Wyrni Mokari, and Security Officer Lurim Benruli from HCSecOp Wyrni Mokari. I'm sorry, but that's all I can get for now. To get anything else would require much more time that we don't have."


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 24, 2004)

Ktarle awaits orders, pack slung over one shoulder. She casts concerned glances around the room, particularly at Vyrkris and those who look injured, but she stays in place. She is somewhat anxious and shifts around frequently.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 24, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> " I'm sorry, but that's all I can get for now. To get anything else would require much more time that we don't have."



The Captain nods.  "Okay - Mokari's the most personable of the HiranuCops - makes sense they've got him talking with my guys.  Still Eofar's like taking orders from anyone but me.  I don't know Lurim that well - he just came on for this voyage.  His brother Bilem's a good man, though.   Can we get into one of the channels some other way?  [OOC:  intercepting a channel via the computer would take a long time.  It could be done via a communicator on the same network (by spoofing the addressee's identity) as a just full round action, but would be easily detected if someone were monitoring the Comm system. Such an action would be a T/Comm check with a DC of 30, the channel's encryption rating.  Trying to do it more stealthily would be a DC 35 ]



> Quinn outlines his plan, and when he's finished, he looks vaguely in Forzh's direction.



"Yeah.  Okay," says the engineer. "Just try not to leave before I make it to the bay, yes?"

The captain says, "Well, sending me down the lift would be someowhat counter productive with this plan.  Does it make sense to send Saanath down a few seconds later to further fragment them, or should we all just go down en masse?  Doctor, can we get Vyrkris safely  down the emergency shaft, or are we going to have to take her down the lift anyway?


----------



## doghead (Feb 25, 2004)

"I still think its worth sending someone, some of us, down via the lift. There are too many to crawl down the shaft quickly. It would take too long.

"Just give me an idea of the timing."


----------



## Douane (Feb 25, 2004)

Still grumbling, though softly under his breath, that he had to carry all the heavy gear, including Vyrkris, Zaedhrarrg drops most of it out of the way into a corner, keeping only Vyrkris, unceremoniously slung over his shoulder. 

While more plans and details are exchanged, he looks wide-eyed around at everyone present and catches only scraps of the discussion.

"So, who's mutineering and why?" Zaed finally asks with his customary grin, blissfully ignorant of any groans.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The Captain nods.  "Okay - Mokari's the most personable of the HiranuCops - makes sense they've got him talking with my guys.  Still Eofar's like taking orders from anyone but me.  I don't know Lurim that well - he just came on for this voyage.  His brother Bilem's a good man, though.   Can we get into one of the channels some other way?"




Trelene nods her head.

"I could do it via a communicator on the same network. But it could possibly be detected if someone is monitoring the Comm system. It might work. It is worth a try at any rate."


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 26, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> "If one of you would be willing to carry Vsili's communicator to the other side of the ship, key the mike, and fake the noise of a fight, the other HiranuuCops would likely believe that Vsili was in serious danger.  Several of them, at least, should abandon their posts downstairs and move to assist him."
> 
> He looks vaguely in Forzh's direction.




   "You know, that might work."


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 26, 2004)

"Captain, as long as someone can carry her, we can take Vyrkris any way you like," Ktarle replies.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 26, 2004)

"You know, that might work," says Ruzz'koff.

Saanath says, "I still think its worth sending someone, some of us, down via the lift. There are too many to crawl down the shaft quickly. It would take too long.

"Just give me an idea of the timing."

After which, Zaedhrarrg asks happily, "So, who's mutineering and why?" 

In response, the voice of Walid Nells Corzin issues forth from the loudspeaker as it suddenly springs to life. "This Owner-Aboard Waled Nells-Corzin speaking. I must inform you of a --"

Nells-Corzin goes on to explain that the current lockdown on the ship is due to a "minor security matter" and that everyone should remain where they are until the matter is resolved. He then thanks everyone for their continued patience.

Only the his first sentence is out however, before the captain starts responding: "Okay, he's getting control of the downed systems again - Forzh, Go! Get back here as fast as you can!" To everyone else: "This lift is mechanically shorted - they still don't have control of it, even if they have the rest of the lifts back online. There cold be opposition coming in through that door any second - I'm going to try to get to shaft before that happens. Anyone coming with me, come now. Saanath, wait a few seconds - if it's still quiet up here go down yourself, as planned. If you here trouble beyond this door, everyone goes down and makes for the boats. Three seconds if anyone's got another plan," she finishes.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 26, 2004)

"Let's move people, chop, chop, chop," Ruzz'koff brings the rifle down, "And the best of luck to you all," and sets out after the captain.


----------



## doghead (Feb 26, 2004)

"Right. Wait for 3 seconds. Got enough fingers for that."


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 27, 2004)

"Let's hope you still have when we see you next."


----------



## doghead (Feb 27, 2004)

Saanath grins, but it slowly turns into a frown as he realises that Ruzz'koff isn't really joking. _._

He's quiet as the others set off (concentrating on counting without moving his lips). At the allotted time, he summons the lift and hits the button. As it travels down, he dredges up all his memories of obstinate irritating passengers.

"Hello there! What the heck happened to the lights. And my vid unit is on the fritz - it was a pay movie! I need an engineer! I'm gonna get a refund, right?"

_Something like that. Just gotta remember to believe that everything I want is reasonable and be completely oblivious to the fact that there might be other more pressing matters at hand._

ooc: Bluff +8


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 27, 2004)

As she watches the two security guards assume their positions next to Vsili, Trelene realizes that her attempts to break into the HiranuCops communications aren't working.  Seeing her shake her head, Forzh comes over and holds his hand out for Turk's comm, which she was using for the attempt. "I should take the other one, too, Ma'am - If they can track Vsili's, they can track Turk's.  You better get down to the boats." 

The Captain and Ruzz'koff (ooc: and anyone else who wishes to go with them and says so relatively soon)  Head towards the foreward door, which, for the first tim in several minutes, opens automatically upon approach.  Outside, Ruzz'koff sees evidence that someone has removed the plate covering the door's electronics, but whoever was trying to get in earlier, isn't here now, nor is anyone else.  The captain heads for the starboard door to the crew bunks, motioning for Ruzz'koff to stay close behind.

Saanath boards the lift, but he, or someone else, needs to reconnect the lifts's power if it's going to take him anywhere (OOC: T/Electronics DC 15), the captain having left during the PA announcement, before everything was completely ready to go.


----------



## Watus (Feb 27, 2004)

Quinn is with the captain, and will insist on taking point.


----------



## Douane (Feb 27, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> "Captain, as long as someone can carry her, we can take Vyrkris any way you like," Ktarle replies.




"Ehm," Zaedhrarrg replies, somewhat perplexed, "I'm already carrying her, see?"

He lifts Vyrkris' muzzle so that everyone can see that it is indeed her and not any other Vargr he might have picked up somewhere.

...

When his question goes unanswered and most of the humans and 'the beanpole' spring into action upon the PA, Zaedhrarrg looks around helplessly. While he would like to do the same (and his instincts urge him so), the responsibility Zaed now has for Vyrkris' security holds him back. He just can't risk exposing her to harm.

"So, um ..., anybody need a pilot?" he asks the remaining people.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 28, 2004)

Ruzz'koff is happy to take the rear of the expeditionary force, and let the Captain and Quinn argue over who gets point. He motions at the electronics panle, just so everyone else notices.


----------



## doghead (Feb 28, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Saanath boards the lift, but he, or someone else, needs to reconnect the lifts's power if it's going to take him anywhere (OOC: T/Electronics DC 15), the captain having left during the PA announcement, before everything was completely ready to go.




Ahh. Saanath takes a quick look at the panel*. If it looks doable, he gets to work. If not, he immediately pokes his head back around the door of the lift.

"Anyone got a pair of pliers and T/Electronics?"


ooc: *T/Computer +9, T/Communications +9, P/Computer Tech +7 - anything useful here?


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 28, 2004)

Ktarle looks confused and lost and, since Zaed doesn't seem to be leaving, she stays also. At Saanath's question [if it's asked] she shakes her head. "I am no good with electronics, human." Her tone is neutral when she calls him by his species. She sounds almost as at a loss as she looks. She will check Vyrkris's vitals to make sure the girl is still doing okay.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 29, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> Quinn is with the captain, and will insist on taking point.



The captain looks indignant for about a nanosecond before realizing that it's probably okay to let a marine take the lead, rather than trying to argue that her many years as a merchant captain make her better qualified.  "All yours."  When Ruzz'koff points out the panel, she mutters, "What are they up to? If they knew I was in there, why weren't they waiting for us when the door opened?"

The three move into Crew Quarters A, which is empty of people. Several bunks are unmade or in general disarray.    A red light - indicating a security alert - flashes silently in the upper corner of the room.  The emergency hatch on the starboard wall is closed.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 29, 2004)

doghead and Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ahh. Saanath takes a quick look at the panel - He immediately pokes his head back around the door of the lift.
> 
> "Anyone got a pair of pliers and T/Electronics?"
> 
> Ktarle looks confused and lost and, since Zaed doesn't seem to be leaving, she stays also. At Saanath's question [if it's asked] she shakes her head. "I am no good with electronics, human." Her tone is neutral when she calls him by his species. She sounds almost as at a loss as she looks.



Ishugi opens his eyes. "I can bodge when I need to." He peeks out the foreward door, and seeing no hostiles, "Let's see." He moves into the lift and takes a look, "Yeah - she just interrupted the power. We can fix that with with some multitape - " Ishugi starts twisting the cut wire together with some multitape from his first aid kit - *ZZZZZZZT* The lift controls light up, and so does Ishugi, for a moment. The guard looks okay, if a bit singed. He manages a smile: "There you go...," and goes over back to where he was and pretends to fall unconscious again.

Meanwhile, Gani, who's been looking nervous ever since the PA sounded, asks Trelene, "Do you want to try that comm trick again, ma'am? I've still got mine with me if you need it." Then to Trelene, Ktarle, and Zaedhrarrg - "And whe are you folks planning to head down? As soon as the lift comes back up, or are you going to wait?


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 29, 2004)

Ktarle looks at Gani, then looks at Saanath. "What should we do?" she asks him. _I am definitely in over my head,_ she thinks decisively.


----------



## doghead (Feb 29, 2004)

"I'm going down now. I think that the three seconds is up."

Saanath steps into the lift. He turns and presses the "open-door" button.

"Anyone else coming?"

Once all those who are doing so are inside, Saanath releases the button send the lift down.


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 29, 2004)

Ktarle steps into the lift smartly and turns to face the door, beckoning Zaedhrarrg to bring Vyrkris.


----------



## Douane (Feb 29, 2004)

Zaedhrarrg swallows his call for the human female who opened Vyrkris' door and wonders what to do next now that the lift is operable again, whatever good that will do.

However, the choice is soon made for him and Zaed joins Saanath and Ktarle in the lift, still carrying Vyrkris over his shoulder.

"Are you sure that this is safe?" he asks, the words almost obscured by the sound of the closing doors.


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 29, 2004)

Ktarle smiles grimly at him. "Of course not. Nothing in the world is safe. But would you prefer waiting there for them?" She gestures at the closed doors.


----------



## Douane (Feb 29, 2004)

Zaed quickly puffs himself up at Ktarle's words:

"Hey, I'm not afraid! I'm a Scout, after all. 

But there's still poor Vyrkris to think about, because ... well, she doesn't do much thinking on her own right now. See?"

He gently lifts Vyrkris's muzzle towards Ktarle to underline his words.


"By the way, who exactly are _'they'_?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 29, 2004)

OOC: Just for the benefit of those with Zaedhrarrg - IIRC, he was not there when the video was played, and therefore has no real idea of what's going on...

EDIT:  Hey, that was my 1000th post!


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 29, 2004)

[Mmm, thanks Maerdwyn.]

"Nells-Corzin's men, of course. We're part of a mutiny," Ktarle says mildly, looking at Zaedhrarrg.


----------



## doghead (Mar 1, 2004)

Saanath has a frightening realisation. _These two have no idea where we are going and what it is we need to do._

"Actually, we are on the way to meet _them_. _They_ will be there when the doors open. Just play dumb, and follow my lead."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 1, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, Gani, who's been looking nervous ever since the PA sounded, asks Trelene, "Do you want to try that comm trick again, ma'am? I've still got mine with me if you need it." Then to Trelene, Ktarle, and Zaedhrarrg - "And whe are you folks planning to head down? As soon as the lift comes back up, or are you going to wait?




Trelene nods to Gani. She grabs the comm and goes to work on it. [Skills: T/Computer +18, T/Electronics +18; Feats: Hacker, Jury Rig, Miracle Worker, Gearhead, Override Ship Security]


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 1, 2004)

Ktarle looks confused. "We're meeting Nells-Corzin's men?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 1, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Trelene nods to Gani. She grabs the comm and goes to work on it. [Skills: T/Computer +18, T/Electronics +18; Feats: Hacker, Jury Rig, Miracle Worker, Gearhead, Override Ship Security]



After a few moments or work trying to reset the ID on Gani's communicator, Trelene is able to spoof her way into one of the secure channels. [OOC:  which would you like to tap into and listen in on?  Also note that you succeeded, but not by enough to cover your tracks if someone is observing.]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 1, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The three move into Crew Quarters A, which is empty of people. Several bunks are unmade or in general disarray. A red light - indicating a security alert - flashes silently in the upper corner of the room. The emergency hatch on the starboard wall is closed.



Captain Darius examines the hatch for a moment, "It hasn't obviously been opened, and I don't see anything through the window.  They had to consider that I might come this way, though, so be ready.  She grabs hold to of the wheel and turns it, releasing the hatch.  It opens easily, and the she gestures for the two men to enter."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 1, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle looks confused. "We're meeting Nells-Corzin's men?"



Ktarle's words hang in the air for a split second, followed almost immediately by the chime of the lift reaching the destination floor.  The doors will open momentarily.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 1, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> After a few moments or work trying to reset the ID on Gani's communicator, Trelene is able to spoof her way into one of the secure channels.




She shrugs and comments, "Might as well go for broke...". She switches over to the "HiranuCorp VP of Operations Waled Nells-Corzin to and from HCSecOp Alenu Henuri" channel and prepares to listen into the conversation.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 1, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> She shrugs and comments, "Might as well go for broke...". She switches over to the "HiranuCorp VP of Operations Waled Nells-Corzin to and from HCSecOp Alenu Henuri" channel and prepares to listen into the conversation.



[unknown voice, but presumably Alenu Henuri]"...lift just came back online - it's coing down here now.  I would ask you to have the ShipSecs tend to whatever going on in the galley, at least until Wyrni can get there - we'll help out if he needs us and the situation here is stable."

[Nells-Corzin] "Fine., fine... Attend to the lift, then check in with Wyrni.  You took care of the emregency shafts?"

[Henuri] "Yes, sir. I'm monitoring those channels as well"

[Nells-Corzin]  "Fine, fine.  Oh...Alenu...we now have reason to believe the captain is armed - she apparently took the sidearm from the guard on the girl's door.  You are hereby authorized to act in self defense if you believe it necessary.  Your taser will not likely be sufficient.

[Henuri, somewhat stiffly]"Yes, sir.  The lift is opening. Henuri out."


----------



## doghead (Mar 2, 2004)

"Yeap. Big smile. Follow my lead."

If Saanath were a religios man he would be preying fervently right now. He take a deep breath, then puts on his best indignant face.

_Well, at least I have some back-up if it comes to a fight._


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 2, 2004)

Ruzz'koff sweeps around behind and follows Quinn and the Captain down.


----------



## Douane (Mar 2, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> "Nells-Corzin's men, of course. We're part of a mutiny," Ktarle says mildly, looking at Zaedhrarrg.




"Oh, ... um, ... yes, of course!" Zaedhrarrg replies dejectedly with his tail drooping low, looking anywhere but at Ktarle.


_How can she even think that we would participate in a mutiny and then still support us?! This is so wrong. I wonder  ... Oh! That's it, of course! She's probably been drinking again. Yeah. What a shame!!!

I must really talk to Ktarle about her drinking habits once this is over. She should ruin her whole life if she keeps it up.

And people wonder why I never drink alcohol._


With a sad shake of his head, Zaed returns his attention to the matter at hand, quickly returning to his usual happy self now that the matter is resolved.





			
				doghead said:
			
		

> "Actually, we are on the way to meet _them_. _They_ will be there when the doors open. Just play dumb, and follow my lead."




_ EEK!_

Zaed puts on an innocent (Vargr) smile while his tail wags wildly.



[OoC: If there's enough time left, Zaed will take off his jacket and wrap it around Vyrkris.]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 2, 2004)

The doors of the lift slide open revealing two lurianis (a male and a female) standing about 8m from the lift.  Both are in combat stances and have aimed their laser rifles at the opening doors.

*************
OOC:  Initiatives, mostly for which side gets to speak first here:

HiranuCop: 14
Saanath: 12
Zaedhrarrg: 12
Henuri: 10
Ktarle:6
**************

The agent looks momentarily confused when he sees the group in the lift.  He says to the other, "It's not her, sir. What now?"

**************


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 2, 2004)

OOC: Tonguez, I'm sorry - sort of lost Tomas there for a bit.  Is he still with Quinn, Ruzz'koff and the captain?


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 2, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> OOC: Tonguez, I'm sorry - sort of lost Tomas there for a bit.  Is he still with Quinn, Ruzz'koff and the captain?




Yep following right behind and praying that they get out alive! and sorry from the lack of posts - the boards playing up and me getting busy...


----------



## doghead (Mar 3, 2004)

"Don't shoot! I'm a passenger!

"What in tarnation is going on on this ship? The lights are on the fritz, my vid won't work and there are unconscious people lying around in the corridors. Where are the lifeboats?"

Saanath puts his hand on the door to keep it from closing.

"Come on dear," he says to Ktarle. 

"There should be lifeboats down here. They'll have a medikit as well. Don't worry sir," he says to Zaed, "we'll see your missus all right."

"Her who?" he adds suspiciously, just registering their comment.


----------



## Douane (Mar 3, 2004)

"EEP!"

Zaedhrarrg opens his eyes wide and throws his paws up in mock terror. 

Counting on his youthful and unassuming appearance (at least to the larger humans) and their general inability to accurately judge complex Vargr expressions and body language, Zaed does his best to appear as unthreatening as possible and looks pleadingly at the guards:

"Please! My poor female is so very badly hurt!"


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 3, 2004)

[ waiting for Henuri's (I lost track; who is he?) response ]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 4, 2004)

*Sorry for the delay...*

Crew Lounge - Trelene, Ishugi, Gani

After the channel between Nells Corzin and Henuri closes down, Trelene takes another look at the secure channels which are open at this time:

HiranuCorp VP of Operations Waled Nells-Corzin <---> Wyrni Mokari 
Security Chief Eofarlehaefa os Khosari <--- HCSecOp Wyrni Mokari
Security Officer Lurim Benruli<--- HCSecOp Wyrni Mokari

These are the only open channels found on the secure network, but now that Trelen had some sames to work with, the following unsecured channels involving some of the names found earlier show up.  The following chanels seem to have been open for several minutes:

Jr. Astrogator Mikal Orni ---->  HCSecOP Alenu Henuri
Life Support Officer Teresa Farani ---->  HCSecOP Alenu Henuri

[OOC:  Monitoring another secure channel will require another DC 30 roll.  Monitoring an Unsecured Channel will require a DC 15 check, which can be done by Trelene without a roll - more than one channel can be monitored at one time, although only one can be initially opened each round.]

***************
Emergency Shaft - Quinn, Julia Darius, Tomas, Ruzz'koff

The progress is slow and cramped, but the group makes it about a third of the way down, and is finding no resistance - Captain Darius says quietly, "Maybe we're okay... Ruzz'koff, did you shut the hatch when you came in? I'd hate to give our path away if they haven't thought of the shafts yet."

[ooc: just wasn't sure - either open or closed is fine, but wanted to find out which it was.]

*****************

Forward Cargo Hold:  Saanath, Zaedhrarrg, Ktarle, Vyrkris, HCSecOp Alenu Henuri, HCSecOp Caleb Poliarni.  (OOC:  Bluff Results - Saanath:  28, Zaedhrarrg 13 - the second check on the dice roller was an accident, sorry)

Henuri seems to disregard his comrade completely.  He rises from his combat stance and lowers his rifle. He approaches Saanath with what is surely meant to be a friendly and helpful look, but it comes across as condescending.  "Folks, this is a secure area.  I'm going to have to ask you all to return to your staterooms until the malfunctions that ou have experienced can be corrected."  He turns to Zaedhrarrg. "Sir I'm very sorry about your mate.  What cabin are you both staying in?  I will have the ship's doctor sont there right away."  He looks at her, almost kindly, then seems to stop short, about to say something more.

(OOC:  Pausing briefly, in case Ktarle wishes to interject with word or action.)


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 4, 2004)

OOC:
     It's shut


----------



## doghead (Mar 4, 2004)

ooc: it looks like he is going to twig. not sure if its an option but if he gets the chance, Saanath will attempt to distract the officer with something like the following:

"Yes and quite rightly too officer. You don't want all sorts of civilians running around the ship. You wouldn't believe whats going on up there. People going in all directions. There was even some sort of brawl going on. We'll just keep out of your way, quiet as mice like. You won't even know we're here."

ooc: Otherwise, it looks like fisticuffs. Probably going to come to that anyway if we are going to get to the boat. So got to get in first before they start shooting is Saanath's thinking. But keeping things up in the air for a while longer may just give the others time to get on the scene, adding another complication to the equasion, and distracting the H.cops somewhat.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 4, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene will monitor the "Jr. Astrogator Mikal Orni to HCSecOP Alenu Henuri" channel for the next round.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 4, 2004)

Saanath said:
			
		

> "Yes and quite rightly too officer. You don't want all sorts of civilians running around the ship. You wouldn't believe whats going on up there. People going in all directions. There was even some sort of brawl going on. We'll just keep out of your way, quiet as mice like. You won't even know we're here."



Henuri doesn't react right away, just keeps his eyes on Vyrkris as Saanath speaks.  [OOC: Still Ktarle's turn; Saanath and Henuri can react more substantially after her.]


******************


			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Trelene will monitor the "Jr. Astrogator Mikal Orni to HCSecOP Alenu Henuri" channel for the next round.



At first, the channel is silent, or it seems to be so.  Then, very faintly, Trelene hears the sound of footsteps on metal.  There's also some background noise, as if the sound is echoing as it reaches the comm. There are also some other unidentifiable sounds, that might be heard if the signal were boosted.
**************


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 4, 2004)

Ktarle stands there, looking outraged. "I don't want to go back to my stateroom. We have no power there!" She pauses briefly, and then asks, "Can we see the captain?"


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 5, 2004)

"Maybe" Tomas mumbles to himself as the continue down the shaft, 
He's feeling twitchy, his muscles remembering routines they've long since forgotten
'still someway to go but before we can sure' he thinks...


----------



## Douane (Mar 5, 2004)

_[ OoC: 1. We are still at the end of the first round, right? 2. Who's now wearing Zaed's Scout jacket? Did he manage to put it around Vyrkris in time or was the lift too fast? Thanks! ]_


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> At first, the channel is silent, or it seems to be so.  Then, very faintly, Trelene hears the sound of footsteps on metal.  There's also some background noise, as if the sound is echoing as it reaches the comm. There are also some other unidentifiable sounds, that might be heard if the signal were boosted.




Trelene tries to boost the signal...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 5, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> _[ OoC: 1. We are still at the end of the first round, right? 2. Who's now wearing Zaed's Scout jacket? Did he manage to put it around Vyrkris in time or was the lift too fast? Thanks! ]_



1)Yes 
2)It's around Vyrkris, imperfectly

Edit:  Sorry, I'm apparently scattered today, too.
Zaed can still speak any time, but we'll take actions in intiative order, starting next with the first HCSecOp


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 5, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Trelene tries to boost the signal...



It's an easy thing for Trelene to boost the volume of the incoming signal, and the sounds come into better focus.  Based on her best evaluation, she can hear three-to-five people moving in an enclosed metal area, towards the transmitting communicator.  A few seconds later, she hears a very faint male voice say something, but it's impossible to tell what it was.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 5, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle stands there, looking outraged. "I don't want to go back to my stateroom. We have no power there!" She pauses briefly, and then asks, "Can we see the captain?"



 [OOC: Ktarle's Bluff Check: 9]

Henuri looks away from Vyrkris and regards the group as a whole. "Yes. I think we can arrange that. If you would all come with me, I will page the captain and ask her to come down to address your concerns." He addresses Zaedhrarrg: "I'll also ask the ships doctor to come down to treat your mate. I'll just need your names and stateroom so that he can access her medical files." He looks at Zaedhrarrg intently, waiting for the answer.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 6, 2004)

OOC:
Quinn, the Captain, Thomas and Ruzz'koff are still in the tube on their way donw yes?
Is any sound coming up from below?


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 6, 2004)

[Sorry about the bluff check, forgot to make a roll.] Ktarle stands there and does her best to look impatient. Since she can't understand human expressions, she figures the humans can't understand hers either, and as long as she looks fierce, they will assume the worst and do what she asks. _Why oh why did I get into this?_


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 7, 2004)

Tomas keeps climbing...

_ooc Sorry guys in an hour I'm leaving and will be away for a week, so Autopilot me and um I'll try and get back asap_


----------



## Douane (Mar 7, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> [...]Zaed can still speak any time, but we'll take actions in intiative order, starting next with the first HCSecOp.




Oops! Guess I was taking that intiative order too seriously!

Thanks for the clarification!   


"2)It's around Vyrkris, imperfectly."

Great! Wrapping it around her was all I wanted to achieve.


----------



## Douane (Mar 7, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> [...] He addresses Zaedhrarrg: "I'll also ask the ships doctor to come down to treat your mate. I'll just need your names and stateroom so that he can access her medical files." He looks at Zaedhrarrg intently, waiting for the answer.




"But the doctor didn't come when I called for him; nobody came at all, not even a steward! And then the lights went out!" Zaedhrarrg wails. "My poor female is hurt and I can't help her. But," he adds, pointing at Ktarle, "she is a doctor! She can help! She just needs a medkit! OH PLEASE!" Zaed cries frantically.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 7, 2004)

Ktarle raises her eyebrows at Zaedhrarrg's comment, and then nods. "Yes . . . I am a doctor. Perhaps if these folks need my aid first, we could postpone the call to the captain?"


----------



## doghead (Mar 8, 2004)

"Quite frankly, I think the Captain will have her hands full dealing with the mess above.

Saaanth give the officers a suspicious look.

"Why arn't you helping your fellow officers above. They didn't seem to be ... no no. I'm sure you know what you're doing. No meddling. Thats my motto. 

"There are medikits on the shipsboats right. I could nip over and grab one if you are too busy.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi all - just got back, later than expected and wiped out.  Sorry for the wait, but I'll need to post more substantive stuff tomorrow morning after some rest.

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 9, 2004)

*Back.*

*******************
Emergency Shaft - Quinn, Julia Darius, Tomas, Ruzz'koff

(OOC: Wilphe, Yes, everyone you mention is still climbing down. Figure about two more rounds. ) 

Ruzz'koff tries to listen closely, to see if anything is up ahead, but can't hear anything much over the sound of the four pepole as they climb.


*******************
Crew Lounge - Trelene, Ishugi, Gani


Trelene continues to hear the slowly approaching sounds through the channel she's monitoring. Gani asks her, "What's that?"


********************
Forward Cargo Hold: Saanath, Zaedhrarrg, Ktarle, Vyrkris, HCSecOp Alenu Henuri, HCSecOp Caleb Poliarni. 
[OOC: Listen Checks: Saanath:11, Ktarle 13, Zaedhrarrg 18, Henuri 12, Poliarni 9

Henuri listens to the passengers before him, says carefully, "I am sure that the doctor will respond when I call, but I can understand you wish that she receive immediate attention.* If you all will go with Mr. Poliarni, here, he will take you to the chief engineer's office, where you will find not only a medkit, but also a comfortable couch. Mr. Poliarni, will you escort our guests, please? 

*As Henuri speaks, Zaedhrarrg (only) hears a faint sound coming out of Henuri's communicator. There was no paging tone, so the channel has a pparenty been open all along. Its the sound of a person or people moving across a metal surface. It has a lot of reverb, as if this is happening in an enclosed space.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 10, 2004)

Next round.

*********
In the cargo hold, Poliarni smle politely and motions, somewhat less politely for the four passengers to accompany im towards a door in the foreward wall of the hold.  

ooc:  conversations whenever, actions in initiavie order:  Zaedhrarrg and Saanath, then Henuri, then Ktarle.

**********
In the emergency shaft, the group progresses further along, and the hatch down below is now pretty close - just a few more meters, really.

ooc:  I'm assuming that most of the actions here are move actions, but if you want to do anything else instead or in addition, let me know.

**********

Trelene just hears the sounds through the communicator getting louder.  Forzh also should have been back at this point, or should at least be getting back very soon.

ooc:  anything you'd like to do.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 12, 2004)

OOC:
      Ruzz'koff: Climb, climb, climb.


----------



## Douane (Mar 12, 2004)

n/m


----------



## Douane (Mar 13, 2004)

Fighting the instinctive perking up of his ears at every step, Zaed hopes to cover any possible reaction and disguise it as a natural part of his fabricated story, ie. as relief because a medkit for his poor female was provided (hoping that another exaggerated show of Vargr simplicity will distract everyone from recognizing or making anything out of that sound):

"OH, THANK YOU!"

Gently stroking the fur between Vyrkris's ears, he then addresses the motionless body over his shoulder with _obvious_ concern and affection.

"Don't worry, 'Zeks, we'll get you patched up in no time. Everything will be alright, you'll see."

Making a few steps towards the door, he turns around and cries _impatiently_ at Ktarle:

"Come on! We must help her immediately! Oh, I so hope you can get her healed fast. You are a good doctor, aren't you? We have so much exciting things to see! OH, MY POOR 'ZEKS! Please get better! ... I wonder should I get her something to eat? She's bound to be so hungry!"



_[OoC: One of Zaed's first things to do onboard was to memorize the schematics of the ship. Does that door indeed lead to the chief engineer's office?]_


----------



## doghead (Mar 13, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> *********
> In the cargo hold, Poliarni smle politely and motions, somewhat less politely for the four passengers to accompany im towards a door in the foreward wall of the hold.
> 
> ooc:  conversations whenever, actions in initiavie order:  Zaedhrarrg and Saanath, then Henuri, then Ktarle.




Saanath is pretty sure that the HCops have twigged. Or at least suspect them of something. Time to go to plan B.

There is no plan B.

Time to think up plan B.

"Right. Yes. Good idea officer. And with you out here we won't have to worry about whats going on upstairs."

Saanath turns to his companions and attempts a little levity.

"I think we should retire to the office."

OK. Its rather lame.

"Honestly, I think that the Officer is right. With everything thats going on ..."

"This way is it?"

Saanath shoots off in that direction leaving the officers in his wake.

_ and Plan B is ..? There wasn't even a decent Plan A _

ooc: Plan B is to try and get one of the officers in the office and disarm him. Physically grabbing him by the coat front and dragging him bodily inside is one option. Keep It Simple, Stupid. At least Saanath is not one of my usual STR 9 whimps. Then with lurid descriptions of the Aslan ritualist torture that K. is going use on the captive, convince the other officer to surrender. If not, shoot him. 

OK. Its a bit rough.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 13, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> _[OoC: One of Zaed's first things to do onboard was to memorize the schematics of the ship. Does that door indeed lead to the chief engineer's office?]_



OOC:  Yes, among other places - the low berths, life support, etc.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 13, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> ooc: Plan B is to try and get one of the officers in the office and disarm him. Physically grabbing him by the coat front and dragging him bodily inside is one option. Keep It Simple, Stupid. At least Saanath is not one of my usual STR 9 whimps. Then with lurid descriptions of the Aslan ritualist torture that K. is going use on the captive, convince the other officer to surrender. If not, shoot him.
> 
> OK. Its a bit rough.



OOC: Okay, was confused for a second, but now I'm set, I think. Plan is to drag Poliarni into the chief engineer's offcice when he escorts you there?

Everyone now hears some sort of sound coming from Henuri's communicator - something moving across a metal surface - then in another instant, the sound of a boot on a metal rung of a ladder. Henuri barks to Poliarni, "Oh Sh*t! caleb, someone's in the shafts!" 

OOC: Pausing briefly for any reactions by PCs.  Zaedhrarrg (with Vyrkris) and Saanath are near Poliarni - each has a standard action left, having only moved this round. Ktarle is near Henuri, and will have her full round available, but after Henuri's action.

******************
Crew Lounge: 

Trelene and the three guards now hear the the sounds from the channel getting much closer. Then the communicator she is using beeps - someone is calling Ishugi - the incomming pages is from a junior steward, someone who would have been working in the galley, where Forzh went to cause the disturbance. 

******************
Emergency shafts

Quinn, in front, just barely sees something duct taped to the wall of the shaft not far ahead. It's small and rectangular, the size of a hand comp or communicator.


----------



## doghead (Mar 13, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay, was confused for a second, but now I'm set, I think. Plan is to drag Poliarni into the chief engineer's offcice when he escorts you there?




ooc: I was rather hoping that it would have the same effect on the HCops. Yep, that was the plan. That way the other guy can't shoot us as we disarm him. Hopefully.


----------



## Watus (Mar 15, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ******************
> Emergency shafts
> 
> Quinn, in front, just barely sees something duct taped to the wall of the shaft not far ahead. It's small and rectangular, the size of a hand comp or communicator.




As Quinn dimly makes out the outlines of a mysterious object taped to the bulkhead, he flashes back to his days in counter-insurgency on Qaarz: 'mysterious package taped to wall' == BOMB!!!

His pupils dilate and the bitter taste of adrenaline fills his mouth before his brain processes the absurdity of HCSecOps placing a bomb on one of their own ships.

He motions the others to halt, and squints at the obscure object, and just as the bitter taste is fading from his mouth, he realizes what it probably is, and in the dark, his pupils dilate again.

He draws and readies his pistol.  "Get ready," he whispers.  "They may have made us."


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 15, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> He draws and readies his pistol.  "Get ready," he whispers.  "They may have made us."




Tomas needs no second call, he's been ready since the group entered the shaft - maybe its a Belter thing, narrow shafts aint a problem, its what might be waiting on the other side.

He lets out a growl that would make a Vargr proud and primes his weapons...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Trelene and the three guards now hear the sounds from the channel getting much closer. Then the communicator she is using beeps - someone is calling Ishugi - the incomming pages is from a junior steward, someone who would have been working in the galley, where Forzh went to cause the disturbance.




Trelene looks at the three guards.

"I think I better get down there. Here you go."

She tosses the comm to the guard and moves over to the lift and tries calling it back to this floor.


----------



## Douane (Mar 15, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay, was confused for a second, but now I'm set, I think. Plan is to drag Poliarni into the chief engineer's offcice when he escorts you there?
> 
> Everyone now hears some sort of sound coming from Henuri's communicator - something moving across a metal surface - then in another instant, the sound of a boot on a metal rung of a ladder. Henuri barks to Poliarni, "Oh Sh*t! caleb, someone's in the shafts!"




_OoC: Damn! All that Vargr opera for nothing! 

A quick question from a somewhat confused player (Sorry!): Are we through that door in the office yet or still in the hallway?   Thanks!_


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 15, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> _OoC: Damn! All that Vargr opera for nothing!
> 
> A quick question from a somewhat confused player (Sorry!): Are we through that door in the office yet or still in the hallway? Thanks!_



OOC: still in the cargo hold, by the door to the hall


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 16, 2004)

Crew lounge

Trelene notes, with some considering how things have gone today, the lift responds to her call and begins coming up. It opens just as she hears a small commotion building outside, and she gets into the lift just as the door is opens, revealing another HiranuCop and two security Guards, one a very large Aslan male, all armed - The luriani HiranuCop, whose badge identifies him as Wyrni Mokari, shouts "Stop right there, Ms. Scrutigue!" 

Trelene is unsure about whether the lif door will shut before they can get to here not - although she notices Ishugi, feigning unconsiousness by the entrance, trying to sureptitiously push his leg into their movement path. Still, she'll need to decide whether to stop, as commanded, or not. Just then, though, the agent seems to stop short and answers his comm. "Yeah - just an engineer trying to get help for Turk and Vsili - they're knocked out here with some of the -" 

*******************

Cargo Hold

As he finishes barking to Poliarni, Henuri sprints for the lift, only to see it close and leave just before he reaches it - he pulls out his communicator and starts speaking into it quickly - only Ktarle is close enough to hear what's said:

"Wyrni? You all set with whatever was going on in the galley?..[pause]...Good, whatever. Get to the top of Starboard Emergency Shaft B. Someone's in there - it's got to be her. Get there NOW and lock the hatch, like we did down here. Rat in a cage."

He turns around, focusing on the male passengers, seemingly less concerning with the doctor, "Everybody on the floor! NOW! Caleb frisk them - that's the girl I arrested earlier on!"


*************
Emergency shaft:

As quinn nears the small device, he quickly sees that is indeed a communicator, with the microphone turned all the way up. From that vantage, he, and the then other three, can see the hatch not far down below.

The captain readies her pistol. She arches her eyebrows at Quinn, holding her hand up and miming turning a comm off, as if to say, "should we?"


----------



## doghead (Mar 16, 2004)

_Gotta hit them now!_

ooc: Once they get us down on the ground, we're stuffed. Saanath is going to try and take down Caleb (Poliarni?). Hopefully getting into it before the man can gather his wits enough to shoot him. Saanath has Improved Unarmed Strike and melee +4. But his biggest concern is staying on the man, and getting his gun off him. If he as anything like decent training, Saanath is stuffed.

That will leave Henuri to cover both Ktarlewaweikye and Zaedhrarrg, and them to do something about him.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 16, 2004)

Ruzz'koff is at the rear and presumeably can't actually see most of what is going on. This is probably a good thing...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Crew lounge
> 
> Trelene notes, with some considering how things have gone today, the lift responds to her call and begins coming up. It opens just as she hears a small commotion building outside, and she gets into the lift just as the door is opens, revealing another HiranuCop and two security Guards, one a very large Aslan male, all armed - The luriani HiranuCop, whose badge identifies him as Wyrni Mokari, shouts "Stop right there, Ms. Scrutigue!"
> 
> Trelene is unsure about whether the lif door will shut before they can get to here not - although she notices Ishugi, feigning unconsiousness by the entrance, trying to sureptitiously push his leg into their movement path. Still, she'll need to decide whether to stop, as commanded, or not. Just then, though, the agent seems to stop short and answers his comm. "Yeah - just an engineer trying to get help for Turk and Vsili - they're knocked out here with some of the -"




Trelene tries to look as surprised as possible and raises her hands into the air. She is hoping that by following Wyrni's command, he will not notice the lift closing until it is too late.

"Of course officer! Absolutely! It seems something is happening here. What is going on?"

She glances in the direction of the 'unconscious' guards.


----------



## Watus (Mar 16, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> *************
> Emergency shaft:
> 
> As quinn nears the small device, he quickly sees that is indeed a communicator, with the microphone turned all the way up. From that vantage, he, and the then other three, can see the hatch not far down below.
> ...




Quinn rips the communicator off the wall and angrily turns it off.

"What the hell.  It's not like they don't know we're here."

"I don't suppose there are any other exits from this shaft?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 16, 2004)

Emergency shaft 



			
				Watus said:
			
		

> Quinn rips the communicator off the wall and angrily turns it off.
> 
> "What the hell. It's not like they don't know we're here."
> 
> "I don't suppose there are any other exits from this shaft?"



"No such luck - the shafts are distinct, both because thats how the extra space in the hull works out and to make sure the other shafts stay safe if one is compromised, "  says the captain.  "Okay, what now?  They know I'm in here - they can't, or at least they probably don't, know, specifically, about you three."

**************

Crew Lounge:

Trelene watches the HiranuCop raise his rifle, but when the Aslan sees Trelene's hands go up, he puts a paw on the rifle and guides it down, as the door closes. She hears Mokari say (into his communicator) as that happens, "I'll lock the hatch.  You've got a visitor coming down:  Ms. Tr--"  and the lift shuts.  The lift quickly moves down its shaft, and halts on the lower deck.  The door will open momentarily.

**************

Cargo Hold

OOC: Will resolve when Zaed and Ktarle's actions are posted


----------



## Watus (Mar 16, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Emergency shaft
> 
> 
> "No such luck - the shafts are distinct, both because thats how the extra space in the hull works out and to make sure the other shafts stay safe if one is compromised, "  says the captain.  "Okay, what now?  They know I'm in here - they can't, or at least they probably don't, know, specifically, about you three."




"Captain, you keep talkin' like you think we're likely to leave you.  That's not gonna happen.  At this point, unless we get on one of those boats and physically prove that the Malikot ship isn't a corsair and that Nell-Corzin assumed control of the ship under false pretenses, we are, in fact, guilty of mutiny."

Quinn drops the rest of the way to the door, and checks it over.

"There's only one way out of this, and that's through."


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 16, 2004)

"So we going through with guns blazing?" Tomas looks at the Marine hoping that he's got a better plan than that "if they're waiting for us we don't have many options. Though the captain - _with all due regard sir_ - may be a bargaining chip for us. Is it safe to assume they wont shoot first and will want to take the captain alive?

It'll buy us time"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Crew Lounge:
> 
> Trelene watches the HiranuCop raise his rifle, but when the Aslan sees Trelene's hands go up, he puts a paw on the rifle and guides it down, as the door closes. She hears Mokari say (into his communicator) as that happens, "I'll lock the hatch.  You've got a visitor coming down:  Ms. Tr--"  and the lift shuts.  The lift quickly moves down its shaft, and halts on the lower deck.  The door will open momentarily.




Trelene moves to the edge away from the controls and presses herself against the side. She is hoping that anyone that looks into the lift will think that it is empty. And if they should enter they would expect anyone to be on the side of the controls.


----------



## Douane (Mar 16, 2004)

Zaedhrarrg freezes for just a micro-second before he bursts into action in the realization that sitting still would be the worst option. Still intent on protecting Vyrkris as well as possible, he lets her "glide" from his shoulder onto the ground. 

_[If he's near the door, preferrably through it into the next room, well out of harm's way. If not, then into the hallway. While Zaed won't be too gentle, he doesn't risk injuring Vyrkris by abruptly dropping her.]_


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 16, 2004)

OOC: Zaedhrarrg already moved this round, to get over by the halway door - he can move again to Henuri, but wouldn't be able to attack this round. He would be able to make a full round attack next round. On the other hand, he is close enough to attack Poliarni this round, and next round, he could move to, and attack, Henuri.


----------



## Douane (Mar 16, 2004)

[OoC: Sorry!]


As he lets Vyrkris down Zaed kneels at her side and draws the laser pistol he pocketed from the last agent out of his jacket to cover Henuri with it.

"Don't move, just ..., just don't!"


(Unless Saanath's action fails disastrously in which case he will try to disarm Poliarni to keep him from using his weapon on Saanath, but only then.)


----------



## Watus (Mar 16, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "It'll buy us time"




"Buy us time for what, kid?"  Quinn brandishes the taped up communicator, "you saw this, right?  They know we're here.  The plan's gone to hell and unless I miss my guess they'll have the top of this shaft covered before we can make it back up.  Meanwhile Saanath and the others are expecting us to come popping out of this tube.   Who knows what they ran into out there..."

Quinn shakes his head.  "The way I see it, kid, we got one choice: fight or surrender.  I say we pile out of this door and try to bluster our way through.  If that doesn't work..."

He shrugs his shoulders.  "I don't see that we have any choice."


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 17, 2004)

[ Am I correct that Henuri will act before Ktarle? If so, I'll wait for the rest to go . . . If you want an action now, Ktarle will attack to disable/stun anyone threatening. If that's not necessary, she will try to open the shaft the captain is theoretically in. Sorry for the delay. I've been fairly sick the past two weeks or so, and I've been online sporadically. ]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 17, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> [ Am I correct that Henuri will act before Ktarle? If so, I'll wait for the rest to go . . . If you want an action now, Ktarle will attack to disable/stun anyone threatening. If that's not necessary, she will try to open the shaft the captain is theoretically in. Sorry for the delay. I've been fairly sick the past two weeks or so, and I've been online sporadically. ]



OOC:  Sorry you've been sick     Henuri has used his move action, while Ktarle has, in effect, held her action - she can either act now or continue holding until after Henuri.  According to what you [psted, Ktarle coul attempt to grapple or strike Henuri (he' close by), or if you wanted to get to the hatch, she would need to move to and open the door to the hangar, where the hatch is.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 17, 2004)

"Well then, #### stealth," Ruzz'koff begins to climb back up the ladder, "I'll see if I can get to the top before they get there. You try and get through that door. Hopefully one of us will find a way out."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 17, 2004)

Cargo Hold



			
				Saanath said:
			
		

> _Gotta hit them now!_



Saanath leaps at Poliarni and before the agent can react, wraps his arms up, pinning the laser rifle to his side.  Poliarni struggles, but Saanath grip is too strong. (Ooc:  Doghead, please ignore my email - a very stupid confusion of T20 vs D20 rules on my part).

Zaedhrarrg pulls his pistol, and covers the agent, noticing at the same time the handcuffs on his belt.

Ktarle takes a quick look at the rifle in Henuri's hand and decides to break for the hatch - he might still shoot her, but at least she wouldn't be walking into it.  She runs for the door to the hangar, and makes it unimpeded as Henuri seems much more concerned with the laser pistol that's just shown up. 

He shouts into his communicator: "571! 571! ALL SECURITY PERSONNEL!  OFFICERS UNDER ATTACK, FORWARD CARGO HOLD!  ASSISTANCE REQUIRED!". "  Then, to Zaedhrarrg and Saanath, while raising his rifle: "DROP YOUR WEAPON AND RELEASE YOUR HOSTAGE.  THIS IS YOUR ONLY WARNING!"  

***********
Lift

Ishugi's comm is still in Trelene's hand, and it suddenly screams out: "571! 571! ALL SECURITY PERSONNEL!  OFFICERS UNDER ATTACK, FORWARD CARGO HOLD!  ASSISTANCE REQUIRED!". 

The lift opens, revealing the situation:  Off toward the foreward section of the hold, Zaedhrarg is holding a pistol on Poliarni who is also being held fast by Saanath.  The door (in the forward wall of the hold) which leads to the hangar is just sliding shut.  Another Hiranucop is aiming a laser rifle at Zaedhrarrg - he does not seem to have noticed Trelene's arrival yet.  The lift begins to close in response to a call for it to go back up. (OOC: Trelene must step off now or ride up again.  She can do this, and/or engage in conversation this round - she's used her main actions.) 

************

Emergency Shaft.  

The window in the hatch below suddenly allows some light in, as if the lights in the room (well, hangar) outside just went on.

The captain says to the Ruzz'koff, "I think we should all stay together - if you go up alone and they've got that end covered, you've got no chance and you do us no good.  If we go together, at least we probably outnumber them.  Up or Down?  I vote down - at least it gets us nearer the boats.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Lift
> 
> Ishugi's comm is still in Trelene's hand, and it suddenly screams out: "571! 571! ALL SECURITY PERSONNEL!  OFFICERS UNDER ATTACK, FORWARD CARGO HOLD!  ASSISTANCE REQUIRED!".
> 
> The lift opens, revealing the situation:  Off toward the foreward section of the hold, Zaedhrarg is holding a pistol on Poliarni who is also being held fast by Saanath.  The door (in the forward wall of the hold) which leads to the hangar is just sliding shut.  Another Hiranucop is aiming a laser rifle at Zaedhrarrg - he does not seem to have noticed Trelene's arrival yet.  The lift begins to close in response to a call for it to go back up. (OOC: Trelene must step off now or ride up again.  She can do this, and/or engage in conversation this round - she's used her main actions.)




Trelene steps off the lift just as the doors are closing. As she does this, she tries to wedge the small communicator in the door in an attempt to jam the doors.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 17, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Trelene steps off the lift just as the doors are closing. As she does this, she tries to wedge the small communicator in the door in an attempt to jam the doors.



The doors slides most of the way shut, then gets caught on the comm.  After a few seconds, a buzzer sounds, and the doors open fully.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 17, 2004)

Ruzz'koff is already heading back up the ladder... "You want to talk? Talk amongst yourselves. Votes do not matter, now there is only action. Try the damn door already, if it's locked we're screwed and the only way out is back. If pop my head up and get it shot off then you'll know they've got this end covered."

      He could say a lot as this point, but he'd rather save his breath...


----------



## Douane (Mar 17, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> [...]The lift opens, revealing the situation:  Off toward the foreward section of the hold, Zaedhrarg is holding a pistol on Poliarni who is also being held fast by Saanath.  The door (in the forward wall of the hold) which leads to the hangar is just sliding shut.  Another Hiranucop is aiming a laser rifle at Zaedhrarrg - he does not seem to have noticed Trelene's arrival yet.




[OoC: Just a small thing: Zaed wanted to point the pistol at Henuri: "and draws the laser pistol [...] to cover Henuri with it", as Poliarni is already "preoccupied".  ]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 17, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> [OoC: Zaed wanted to point the pistol at Henuri: "and draws the laser pistol [...] to cover Henuri with it", as Poliarni is already "preoccupied".  ]



OOC: Sorry!  Consider that revised.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 18, 2004)

Ktarle will try to open the door to the hangar by the normal method (palming it, or pressing the right keys, or whatever).


----------



## Watus (Mar 18, 2004)

As soon as possible, Quinn will open the door and assess the situation.  Carefully.

His Marine combat training has kicked into high gear, and he will make use of whatever cover is available.


----------



## doghead (Mar 18, 2004)

Saanath holds on to Poliarni with all the strength he can muster. If it causes the Hirunacup a little discomfort, so be it.

"Your friend is an idiot, who is going to get people killed," he hisses in the mans ear.

"Tell him to put the weapon down. No one gets hurt."


----------



## doghead (Mar 18, 2004)

Wondering if the man might need a little more convincing, Saanath will add if he gets the chance, "Your man, Mr NellsC might consider abandoning people to die in space a legitimate market tactic, but I don't. All we want is access to those boats."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 18, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle will try to open the door to the hangar by the normal method (palming it, or pressing the right keys, or whatever).



Ktarle moves into the hangar, and sees the two ship's boats.  There are four visible emergency hatches.  Only one is in a spot that makes sense as the exit from the shaft leading from the crew quarters above:  It's on the starboard wall, the nearby the ship's door - evidently the outer hull is thick enough to allow room for an escape shaft within it.  Ktarle could get there in a few seconds  (ooc: next round)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 18, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> As soon as possible, Quinn will open the door and assess the situation. Carefully.
> 
> His Marine combat training has kicked into high gear, and he will make use of whatever cover is available.



The wheel opening the door won't budge - It could be locked, or possibly just jammed.  Through the window on the door, he can see Ktarle entering the room and moving towards the hatch.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 18, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The wheel opening the door won't budge - It could be locked, or possibly just jammed. Through the window on the door, he can see Ktarle entering the room and moving towards the hatch.



OOC:  more tomorrow


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 18, 2004)

Ktarle will go toward the hatch and try to open it.


----------



## Watus (Mar 18, 2004)

Quinn yanks on the wheel, grunting.

He turns behind him.  "Gimme a hand with this thing."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 18, 2004)

Next Round

******************
Cargo Hold and Hangar



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Wondering if the man might need a little more convincing, Saanath will add if he gets the chance, "Your man, Mr NellsC might consider abandoning people to die in space a legitimate market tactic, but I don't. All we want is access to those boats."



Poliarni struggles against Saanath's grip, and in between attemps to bite and gouge Saanath, he says darkly, "I safeguard the interests of HiranuCorp and its shareholders. You are nothing more than a mutineer." With that, he drives his elbow into Sanath's groin, causing the man to involuntarily release the agent. Poliarni moves away from Saanath, towards the door to the the hangar, shouting to Henuri, "Cover me!" (ooc: this provokes an attack of opportunity from Saanath, if desired)

OOC: Next up, Saanath's possible AoO, followed by Saanath and Zaedhrarrg's actions. Then Trelene, then Henuri, then Ktarle. Conversation, whenever. 
*********************

Emergency Shaft - Upper
Ruzz'koff makes it most of the way up the shaft - perhaps one-third of the way is left to go. He can hear Quinn straining against the hatch below.

*********************

Emergency Shaft - Lower

At the base of the shaft, there's not much room for collaboration, but one person might be able to lend some help.


----------



## doghead (Mar 18, 2004)

"Ahhrr."

Saanath knows that without Poliarni, he's target practice for Happy Henuri.

Saanath launches himself at Poliani's legs in the hope of bringing the man down with a low tackle. Hopefully it will knock some of the fight out of the man.

_Is this plan A or B? Which idiot let you do the thinking?_

If he misses, he plans to come up running.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 18, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "Ahhrr."
> 
> Saanath knows that without Poliarni, he's target practice for Happy Henuri.
> 
> Saanath launches himself at Poliani's legs in the hope of bringing the man down with a low tackle. Hopefully it will knock some of the fight out of the man..



He dives, but Poliarni is just a bit faster than Saanth had calculated, and the agent avoids the tackle

_



Is this plan A or B? Which idiot let you do the thinking?

Click to expand...


Saanath rolls out of his dive and comes back to his feet quickly.

OOC: Saanath and Zaedhrarrg are up._


----------



## doghead (Mar 18, 2004)

ooc: Not sure where everything is in relationship to everything else exactly, so ...

... if Saanath is heading in the direction of Henuri he will attempt to tackle the man. Perhaps a sliding tackle to take his feet out this time. Gridiron doesn't seem to be my game, perhaps I'll have more luck with baseball.
... if Saanath is heading away from Henuri, he will follow up behind Poliani and attempt to catch him before he turn and bring his rifle up and into play.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 18, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> ooc: ... Saanath is heading away from Henuri, he will follow up behind Poliani and attempt to catch him before he turn and bring his rifle up and into play.



Saanath sprints rights after Poliarni and again tries to take out the agent's legs.  Unfortunately, this time, Poliarni sidesteps Saanath's slide, and continue on his way to the hangar door, which he passes through.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 18, 2004)

Emergency Shaft

Tomas moves down, squeezing past the Captain try to give Quinn a hand.  He drops down, basically sitting on the ground, and pulling down on one sid of the wheel, while Quinn tries on the other.  Unfortunately, Tomas's position isn't favorable enough to give Quinn much help.  Under his own power, Quinn thinks this attempt was a little better, but he's now convinced that there's something wedged in the wheel on the other side, or somehow otherwise blocking the wheel from turning, rather than a proper lock, per se.

After their initial exertion, both Quinn and Tomas see, through the window in the door, a HiranuCop come in through the hangar door behind Ktarle. 

*****************
Hangar

Ktarle hears the door behind her open, and not far behind her she hears the hard boots of a HiranuCop - a quick look tells her it's Poliarni.


----------



## Watus (Mar 18, 2004)

OOC: Would using the laser pistol on the door make sense?  I don't really have a sense of how powerful the pistols are when they're used in that way?  If he shot the lock, might it open?

I ask because I think Quinn might have a better sense of that sort of thing than I do.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 18, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> OOC: Would using the laser pistol on the door make sense? I don't really have a sense of how powerful the pistols are when they're used in that way? If he shot the lock, might it open?
> 
> I ask because I think Quinn might have a better sense of that sort of thing than I do.



OOC: Laser weapons don't have a force component - it's merely a burst of light and heat - A laser weapon (most easily a rifle) could be used to briefly melt some of the the metal in a lock or gear mechanism together, jamming it.  Firing at it from this side wouldn't do much that would benefit you.  You're not sure what overloading the pistol, causing a minor explosion would do.  It might open the door, but, then again, if Quinn's sense of the ship's layout is right, this shaft is built into the same wall as the outer hull....


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 18, 2004)

Ktarle looks back and sees Poliarni. "And you are nothing but a dirty human," she mutters under her breath. She will then attempt to tackle Poliarni.


----------



## Douane (Mar 18, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Cargo Hold
> 
> He shouts into his communicator: "571! 571! ALL SECURITY PERSONNEL!  OFFICERS UNDER ATTACK, FORWARD CARGO HOLD!  ASSISTANCE REQUIRED!". "  Then, to Zaedhrarrg and Saanath, while raising his rifle: "DROP YOUR WEAPON AND RELEASE YOUR HOSTAGE.  THIS IS YOUR ONLY WARNING!"




"Hey, when I said 'Don't move!' that included your mouth as well!

So, now be reasonable and put that gun away. It won't do you much good as your attempted mutiny is already failing everywhere. 


Besides, what are you going to do? 

You shoot me, I shoot you. Nobody wins."



_Ooh, a 'mexican standoff'! I read about those._


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 18, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle looks back and sees Poliarni. "And you are nothing but a dirty human," she mutters under her breath. She will then attempt to tackle Poliarni.



The luriani agent raises his rifle and blasts Ktarle just as she raises her arms and launches herself into the air.  She doesn't connect with the agent, and he fears that the attack will kill her outright. The stench of singed fur reaches her nose as she realizes that that's all the harm that's been done - Ktarle sees the man swallow hard as she stands up, now very close to him.

OOC:  Stamina -8 = 13.  Lifeblood = 10


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 18, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> "Hey, when I said 'Don't move!' that included your mouth as well!
> 
> So, now be reasonable and put that gun away. It won't do you much good as your attempted mutiny is already failing everywhere.
> 
> ...



"That's where you're wrong, Bob:  I shoot you, I win.  You shoot me, then the rest of the security personnel come through that door in ten seconds and shoot you. I still win [There is a scream, muffled by the intervening door, heard coming from the hangar - sounded like Ktarle] Your mutiny is over.  Surrender now and we'll bring you to Dukh for trial insted of leaving you to rot in the rat infested brig on Tamadere A.  Last chance, Bob: Drop it.  Three...Two...."


----------



## Douane (Mar 18, 2004)

n/m new (changed) action forthcoming shortly!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 18, 2004)

OOC:  Douane edited before I posted, and after I sent him a clarifying email. Will adjudicate new action when posted.


----------



## Douane (Mar 18, 2004)

"Hey, my name ain't ... "

_Oh, that is corsair slang. How come he ..._


Zaed's ears perk up at the sound of Ktarle's cry and an involuntary growl escapes his muzzle.


"Look, _Not-Bob_, there's no one is going to come charging through that door anytime soon. How do you think I acquired this gun? Besides, you didn't even get an answer for your call. Telling enough, don't you think so, too?

We don't want to harm anyone, not even mutineers, but if you force our paws ...

And one other thing: Looks like you know us better than many others. - Funny, I never thought of a human actually running with Vargr corsairs, but, hey, the Extents are large and varied, aren't they? - Then you already know that a Vargr, especially a riled or cornered one, is rather hard to take down.

Will your rifle do that with but one shot? I don't think so. How many are you going to need? And, more importantly, will you be able to fire them all? I _know_ you won't be. One way or the other, me or someone else.

So let's stop here, before this thing gets out of hand."



[OoC: If Henuri still insists on firing, Zaed will try to disable his main arm (assuming no armor). Otherwise he'll go for a leg shot.]


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 18, 2004)

Tomas takes alook around trying to apply his engineering knowledge (_Electronics or Mechanical_) to the problem of the hatch. 

"F#%!" he exclaims Tomas looks down at the action in the hangar and then back at Quinn. "Can't go that way now! So we going back up" hes asks as he moves to haul himself back onto the ladder "or are we gonna try and blast the thing open. I can probably rig one of the guns to overload if you want it - your call marine?"


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 18, 2004)

Ktarle roars in pain and anger and swings at Poliarni. Her intent is to get him out of combat, but she is not careful about her attack either. [BAB +1]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 18, 2004)

Tomas studies the door intently and determines that it's like that the gears of the opening mechanism are not likely fused - there would be a slight variance in the sheen of the metal on this side of the hatch if it had been heated as much as laser fire would have.  He can see the top half of the wheel on the outside of the hatch, and there doesn't seem to be anything obvious blocking it, so it is likely at the gear level.  Forcing the door might be an option if enough strength could be mustered, which would be difficult in this space.  Be easier with support form the other side, but....  Blasting the door might work (ooc: that would fall under the Miracle Worker feat) - he doesn't think the hull is thin enough that a correctly placed minor explosion would endanger the ship itself.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 19, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Will your rifle do that with but one shot? I don't think so. How many are you going to need? And, more importantly, will you be able to fire them all? I _know_ you won't be. One way or the other, me or someone else.
> 
> So let's stop here, before this thing gets out of hand."



He doesn't fire, at least not immediately.  Henuri glances at the door to the forward section of the deck, then to Saanath, and then to Zaed.  He clearly seems to be worried about the lack of response on the comm, and the fact that's he's outnumbered.  He seems to be trying to decide between trying to even the odds by dropping Zaedhrarrg and changing the situation completely.  His body tenses...

[OOC:  the two men have been in their "mexican standoff" long enough that they are effectively holding their actions. Trelene can act now - Henuri will act momentarily unless interfered with]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 19, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle roars in pain and anger and swings at Poliarni. Her intent is to get him out of combat, but she is not careful about her attack either. [BAB +1]



OOC: we did Ktarle's attack a little out of order in the round - that was the attempted tackle earlier. Ktarle still has a move action remaining this round, so she can move to the hatch (in anticipation of trying to open it next round), take cover (in anticipation of getting shot by a rather lethal laser rifle), or otherwise move.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 19, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Tomas takes alook around trying to apply his engineering knowledge (_Electronics or Mechanical_) to the problem of the hatch.
> 
> "F#%!" he exclaims Tomas looks down at the action in the hangar and then back at Quinn. "Can't go that way now! So we going back up" hes asks as he moves to haul himself back onto the ladder "or are we gonna try and blast the thing open. I can probably rig one of the guns to overload if you want it - your call marine?"



Captain Darius positions herself so she can see through the window after hearing Tomas's outburst. She looks momentarily striken - anyone here with military experience see that she clearly doesn't have any - then says, "We've got to help her!" She raises her pistol, aiming it at the edge of the door (a shot which Quinn thinks, and Tomas knows, would be ineffective or even detrimental.)


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 19, 2004)

[Okay, I was wondering if I went early. In that case . . .] Ktarle roars in pain and anger and then decides it would be a better idea to find cover than take another shot. She moves to the best cover in range, and hopes that Poliarni comes close enough to tackle. _It would be very bad if I got hit again,_ she thinks clinically, grimly.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 19, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> [Okay, I was wondering if I went early. In that case . . .] Ktarle roars in pain and anger and then decides it would be a better idea to find cover than take another shot. She moves to the best cover in range, and hopes that Poliarni comes close enough to tackle. _It would be very bad if I got hit again,_ she thinks clinically, grimly.



Luckily for Ktarle, there are several options available for cover. There are large metal crates that look like they were recently unloaded from the boats (These are there are the boats themselves (although they are closed up and and probably locked  to all but crew members, they are still large metal objects  that would be good to put between Ktarle and a laser rifle.)  There is also a pair of large lockers, one of which stand open, revealing a few vac suits hanging on racks.  Finally, there is a pallate or medical supplies and oxygen tanks which seems to have been assembled recently, but not loaded onto the boats.




Map Key:  

1:  Lift to Crew Lounge
2:  Cargo Door, for gravtrucks loading the cargo holds
3:  (Airtight) door between hangar and cargo hold
4:  door between cargo hold and hall, leading to engineering, offices, life support, etc.
5:  Starboard Emergency Shaft B (Where the PCs are)
6:  Crates of cargo
7:  Medical supplies, oxygen
8:  more cargo
9:  Outer Door.
10:  Lockers with Vac Suits
11:  Low Berths
12: Cargo, organized by passenger name.

Currently, Zaed and Vyrkris are near 4, Saanath is near 3, Henuri is between 2 and 1, Trelene is near 1.  Ktarle is in the hangar near 2, as is Poliarni.  Quinn Tomas, the Captain, and Ruzz'koff are in 5.

Hope that's all clear


----------



## doghead (Mar 19, 2004)

_We gotta get someone out of the picture._

Saanath is not really sure that his thought processes are making any sense. What he does know is that the two rent-a-cops don't seem particularly fussed about shooting people.

He rolls to his feets and charges after Poliani. If Henuri wants to start shooting, he just has to hope that Zaed has better luck with a stationary target that Henuri does with a moving one. Saanath preys that Poliani is too busy with Ktarle to see him coming.

ooc: Body slam!


----------



## Watus (Mar 19, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> She raises her pistol, aiming it at the edge of the door (a shot which Quinn thinks, and Tomas knows, would be ineffective or even detrimental.)




Quinn gently reaches out and lowers the captain's pistol.  "I don't think that's likely to help, captain."




			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> "are we gonna try and blast the thing open. I can probably rig one of the guns to overload if you want it - your call marine?"




"Just do whatever you have to to get this damn thing open."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 19, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Seeing what is happening, Trelene thinks that she should help. But she is not sure how she can. But then she remembers that there are more guards waiting to come down the lift. So she decides that her best course of action is to disable the lift. Should reinforcements arrive the whole plan is done for.

OOC: Obviously putting something in the way of the doors worked for now. What would it take for Trelene to short out the lift system? Keep it stuck here for now.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 19, 2004)

"ayone got a spare pistol?" Tomas asks simultaneously fishing around in his pack for his tools and if no-one else is forthcoming his own spare weapon

"Everyone up the shoot as far as you can" he orders as he takes position and begins setting the pistol in the right place and then amping it up to blow the hatch (hopefully with _minimal_ backdraft)...

(_Feats: Gearhead, Miracle Wkr, Jury Rig
Skills: Electronics 11, Mechanics 11, Demolitions 9_)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 19, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> _We gotta get someone out of the picture._
> <snip>
> ooc: Body slam!



ooc: Next round - Saanath had both an AoO, a move, and a regular attack this round.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 19, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Seeing what is happening, Trelene thinks that she should help. But she is not sure how she can. But then she remembers that there are more guards waiting to come down the lift. So she decides that her best course of action is to disable the lift. Should reinforcements arrive the whole plan is done for.
> 
> OOC: Obviously putting something in the way of the doors worked for now. What would it take for Trelene to short out the lift system? Keep it stuck here for now.



OOC: This lift could be disabled, no problem - Trelene could just undo the repairs Ishugi made so send Saanath and co. down.  The DC is below Trelene's Skill level.  To disable all the lifts would require significant  hacking that Trelene doesn't have time for, but she could diable the other lift that reaches this deck manually - it's down the hall through the door marked 4 on the map.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 19, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "ayone got a spare pistol?" Tomas asks simultaneously fishing around in his pack for his tools and if no-one else is forthcoming his own spare weapon
> 
> "Everyone up the shoot as far as you can" he orders as he takes position and begins setting the pistol in the right place and then amping it up to blow the hatch (hopefully with _minimal_ backdraft)...
> 
> ...



OOC:  Electronics (20) and Demolitions (17).


Everyone climbs up about a third of the way, and waits.  At the same time, Ruzz'koff reaches the upper hatch - there is no one in sight through the window, but the wheel won't budge.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 19, 2004)

Henuri says to Zaed: "Time's up." And steadies his rifle.

(OOC: Per earlier post: ) Zaedhrarrg regretfully targets the Hiranucop's arm, and fires his pistol. The blast goes wide to the left and leaves a glowing red dot of heat on the wall behind Henuri.

The HiranuCop sneers, and says, "See? I win." Time seems to slow down as Henuri squeezes the trigger and the rifle charges up. The orange beam streaks across the cargo hold, striking Zaedhrarrg full in the chest. The vargr roars in pain and staggers to his knees. Somehow, Saanath and Trelene see that the man is still conscious, but it must be taking a trmendous amout of willpower to remain so.

OOC: Stamina -16 =29. Lifeblood -16 = -3. Will Save = 21. Fort Save = 10


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 19, 2004)

Ktarle goes for the crates at position 6.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 19, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> OOC: This lift could be disabled, no problem - Trelene could just undo the repairs Ishugi made so send Saanath and co. down.  The DC is below Trelene's Skill level.  To disable all the lifts would require significant  hacking that Trelene doesn't have time for, but she could diable the other lift that reaches this deck manually - it's down the hall through the door marked 4 on the map.




Trelene disables this lift and then moves slowly up behind Henuri (assuming she still has a move action).


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 19, 2004)

Cargo Hold

Trelene exits the lift and positions herself behind Henuri, who is cautiously approaching Zaedhrarrg.
*********************

Next Round

********************
Emergency Shaft

Tomas is the last one up after setting the Captain's pistol and power pack to detonate. The light and heat come an instant before the sound and the shrapnelof the explosion . Small bits of metal fly at Tomas, but he presses himself against the ladder and they catch him only on his thigh, rather than a more vital spot.

ooc: Stamina -2 = 33 Lifeblood -2 = 11.
********************
Ktarle hears a muffled explosion, and peaks her head up to see the door of the hatch swinging lazily on its hinge, while the shaft beyond emits a little smoke.

Poliarni exclaims "Stars!" and aims his rifle at the open hatch.
********************


OOC: Saanath, Zaedhrarrg, and Ruzz'koff may act.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 20, 2004)

Tomas instinctively flinches at the sting of the shrapnel then once he is sure that its safe he looks down to see the results of his handy work below 
"lets go!" he calls as he quickly scrambles down dropping the last short distance his pistol ready 

He's (hopefully) gonna drop through the opening to the ground roll and shoot before those below have time to act...

(_ooc eek I just read the bit about the Heranucop pointing a rifle my way - oh well lets just hope my reflexes are quick enough! - and of course there's always initiative order_)


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 20, 2004)

Ruzz'koff begins swearing at a very low level in Vargr, taking care to stop and keep his mouth open while he awaits the explosion, "No way back now," he aims his next comment at the Captain and Thomas - he knows Quinn won't need telling, "Get straight through that door no matter what, don't stand and block it," he follows them down a way and then takes aim at the top door mechanism in the hope of jamming it from this side.

<What's that human metaphor?>
<Burnt our boats.>

<Cortes in Mexico>​


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 20, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> (_ooc eek I just read the bit about the Heranucop pointing a rifle my way - oh well lets just hope my reflexes are quick enough! - and of course there's always initiative order_)



OOC:  Yup.  Here's full initiative order for this round

Ruzz'Koff: 19
Tomas: 17
Poliarni: 14 
Saanath: 12
Zaedhrarrg: 12
Trelene: 11
Henuri: 10
Quinn: 7
Ktarle: 6
Julia Darius: 2

As always you can talk/warn/taunt, out of init order, to any character who could actually hear your character.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 20, 2004)

Ruzz'koff's actions as previously stated, apart from yelling, "Go, go, go, go, go," rather a lot. Not so much to gee the others up, though certainly that but to create a general sense of urgency and racket as the Hiranu-corps below have no idea how many people are going to come pouring out of that tube.

   OOC: Great, he's won initative ! ...and he's at the top of the ladder above three other people so he can't actually do anything much...


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 20, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> OOC: Great, he's won initative ! ...and he's at the top of the ladder above three other people so he can't actually do anything much...




_ooc You can always sit there shouting go go go!_

IC Tomas reacts without thought and drops through the opening...
"cover me!"

(_ooc going with actions as stated before - drop, roll, shoot if I have to_)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 20, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> _ooc You can always sit there shouting go go go!_
> 
> IC Tomas reacts without thought and drops through the opening...
> "cover me!"
> ...



OOC: Where are you rolling to?  Are you trying to get to cover or just "evading"? If cover, let me know where on the map you're heading.  You can see Ktarle at the crates at location 6.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 20, 2004)

At the explosion, Ktarle's mouth gapes open silently in a rather Vargr-like expression. She shuts it quickly and watches to see what happens. [Not delaying, just a little flavor before my really crappy initiative. ]


----------



## doghead (Mar 21, 2004)

Saanath keeps going for Polianai.

_Take him out. Shoot Henuri. Ktarle saves Zead. We save the day. Easy._


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 21, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> OOC: Where are you rolling to?  Are you trying to get to cover or just "evading"? If cover, let me know where on the map you're heading.  You can see Ktarle at the crates at location 6.




ooc_ just evading for now - I assume that as Tomas has not actually seen a wide view of whats below yet, he doesn't actually know what cover is availabe. If he does/should know then yep roll to nearet cover..._


----------



## Douane (Mar 21, 2004)

From one micro-second to the next, Zaed finds himself sitting back on his haunches, staring curiously at the patch of burnt fur on his chest.

Then the pain sets in and he cries out involuntarily, but the mighty roar soons ends in pitiful whimpering and Zaed almost curls up into a ball. 

Why hadn't anybody ever told him that getting shot caused so much pain?


_HURTS!!!_

Then suddenly a clear and distinct imperative intrudes into the jumble of his thoughts: _Must protect the female!_

_'Zeks? Vyrkris? Who is ... No matter. Must protect!_

Oblivious to the laser pistol* lying behind him, Zaed half crawls, half staggers on knees and paws into the opposite direction towards Vyrkris.



* It flew from his grasp when he tumbled backwards which, incidentally, also caused the power cord to be ripped from the gun.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 22, 2004)

OOC:  Sorry for the delay...




			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> ooc_ just evading for now - I assume that as Tomas has not actually seen a wide view of whats below yet, he doesn't actually know what cover is availabe. If he does/should know then yep roll to nearet cover..._



 

Tomas slides in and crouches next to Ktarle, between one of the crates and the life boat.

Poliarni sees him exit the hatch, pistol and hand, and looks like her going to fire for a second.  But then he also sees Quinn ready to enter the fray, and hears the shouts of several more people further up the shaft.  He looks just a bit shaken, and begins sweeping his rifle in a wide arc in front of him as he backs toward door, shouting, "Henuri! Here!" 

At the same time, Tomas, Ktarle and Quinn see Saanath sneaking up behind the agent, crouching low, ready to strike.  They collectively shudder as Saanath's footsteps fall just a bit to hard on the floor.  Poliarni whirls, and panics when he sees the man, now almost on top of him. Before Saanath can leap at him, he raises the rifle and pulls the trigger.  There is a flash, and everyone sees Saanath go down*.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 22, 2004)

> At the same time, Tomas, Ktarle and Quinn see Saanath sneaking up behind the agent, crouching low, ready to strike. They collectively shudder as Saanath's footsteps fall just a bit to hard on the floor. Poliarni whirls, and panics when he sees the man, now almost on top of him. Before Saanath can leap at him, he raises the rifle and pulls the trigger. There is a flash, and everyone sees Saanath go down*.





And then, Poliarni goes down, as Saanath barrels into Poliarni's waist. The laser burst diffuses into the wall, leaving Saanath unharmed. Saanath forces Poliarni to the ground, and the agent seems powerless to rise.


----------



## doghead (Mar 23, 2004)

*third time lucky ... phew.*

Biting. Scratching. Knees. Elbows. Fists. Headbutting. Gouging.

Saanath says nothing. Just wordless snarls as he lays into the H.Cop.

Anything is fair game at the moment, as far as Saanath is concerned. I'm not sure if he is even aware that the others have arrived. All he does know is that Henuri has shot Zead, and without a weapon of their own, they are all going to be laser bacon.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 23, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Oblivious to the laser pistol* lying behind him, Zaed half crawls, half staggers on knees and paws into the opposite direction towards Vyrkris.



Zaed manages to get himself to Vyrkris - she' safe, so far, but she looks so helpless, and ill. In fact, something seems quite wrong: her body seems to be pulsing oddly, and he can hear her labored breathing echoing in his head. He starts to feel dizzy at the thought of what's happened to her.

(OOC: One more action, this round, and then Zaed will pass out. Will Save = 9. Fort Save = 5. Lifeblood -1 = -4)

OOC:  Trelene can act, followed by Henuri, then the rest of the PCs


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 23, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Cargo Hold
> 
> Trelene exits the lift and positions herself behind Henuri, who is cautiously approaching Zaedhrarrg.




Although she knows she isn't real good at such things she runs as stealthily as she can and tries to body slam Henuri. She is trying to go low so as to knock the security officer off balance. She hopes that while his attention is on Zaed he won't be as likely to her her coming until it is too late. Now she wishes more then ever that she could remember her naval training.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 23, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Although she knows she isn't real good at such things she runs as stealthily as she can and tries to body slam Henuri. She is trying to go low so as to knock the security officer off balance. She hopes that while his attention is on Zaed he won't be as likely to her her coming until it is too late. Now she wishes more then ever that she could remember her naval training.



_So far, so good_ - the agent doesn't hear Trelene as she creeps up behind him.   When he is about 10m away from Zaedhrarrg and Vyrkris, she strikes, grabbing at his legs.  The hold she establishes on the agent isn't great, but somehow she manages to wrap (*)him up - she's not sure how long she can hold the obviously stronger man, however.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 23, 2004)

Surprised by Trelene's attack, Henuri give a shout, and then gasps, "I didn't... expect a ....Luriani to throw in with ...  mutin...eers...Ma'am," as he tries to break her hold.  But the executive holds firmly onto him, now getting his waist and left arm in a lock.  As they struggle, Trelene can hear running footsteps coming down the corridor from foreward.

OOC:  everyone else can now act.


----------



## Watus (Mar 23, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> OOC:  everyone else can now act.




Quinn rolls out of the shaft in a low crouch, years of military training kicking into high gear.  Quickly assessing the situation, he points to Saanath and Poliarni, shouting "recover that weapon!" to the people yet behind him.  He spins on his heel and sprints to assist Trelene.

Assuming he has the time, he will move to close range, level his weapon, and scream "FREEZE!", boring his eyes into Henuri's skull.  [Intimidate: +11]


----------



## doghead (Mar 23, 2004)

ooc: I stick with what I posted earlier.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 23, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> Quinn rolls out of the shaft in a low crouch, years of military training kicking into high gear. Quickly assessing the situation, he points to Saanath and Poliarni, shouting "recover that weapon!" to the people yet behind him. He spins on his heel and sprints to assist Trelene.



(ooc:Quinn doesn't have quite enough info to move directly to Trelene, but it's reasonable that he would run to the Cargo Hold after seeing Saanath in control  of the situation.)

Quinn gets through the door to the cargo hold and sees Trelene struggling with the HiranuCop from Vyrkri's vid. Zaedhrarrg is lying face down on the floor by Vyrkris, blood pooling under him.
He levels his weapon, and screams "FREEZE!", boring his eyes into Henuri's skull. "

The agent looks up from Trelene and sees the marine - the fight seems to go out of him [OoC: Intimidate: 28]. "All right, I yield," he says, ceasing his struggles.  He steals a glance at a door on the foreward wall, to the port of where Quinn entered.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 23, 2004)

Ruzz'koff will blast the door mechanism shut from what he hopes is a safe distance (as above) and then head to the bottom of the ladder and stick his head round to see what he can.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 23, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Ruzz'koff will blast the door mechanism shut from what he hopes is a safe distance (as above) and then head to the bottom of the ladder and stick his head round to see what he can.



Ruzz'koff fires at the spot he thinks will best jam the lock, and heads down fast, squeezing in at the base of the shaft, next to the captain, to get a good look at he hangar. He sees Saanath on the ground, struggling with a company security agent. Tomas and Ktarle are behind some crates, where they'd taken cover. He gets to the bottom of the shaft just in time to hee the door to the cargo hold closing behind Quinn.

OOC: Ktarle and Capt. Darius (who will be run in most respects by Douane while Zaed is out of it) are up, then it will be next round)


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 24, 2004)

Ktarle looks at Tomas. "What's going on?" she asks, half rhetorically. She will then stick her head up and, if she sees Zaedhrarrg, head toward him.


----------



## Douane (Mar 24, 2004)

Once out of the shaft, Captain Darius runs moves forward to help Saanath secure Agent Poliarni. (Preferably with his own set of handcuffs.)

"We'd should stow him away somewhere else. And better do it quickly. We still have to run the full gamut of pre-flight checks and I don't think we'll be given much time for that."


----------



## doghead (Mar 24, 2004)

Once Poliani is secured and his weapons and equipment removed, Saanath gets off him, stands up and looks around. By this time (hopefully) Ktarle is attending to Zead, and Quinn and Trelene are attending to Henuri.

"I flown a few boats. I'll get started on one of them.*

"We can leave these two in the landing bay."

ooc: *Skills seem to run a little higher in T20. Saanath has Pilot +11 and Vehicle: Shipsboat. What does this make him. Competent? Capable? Quite Capable? I've assumed at least Capable for the post. Could you let me know.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 24, 2004)

[ Are there any medical supplies/kits/etc. in here anywhere? Ktarle, I think, didn't have anything to bring with her, so she doesn't have anything on her. ]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 24, 2004)

There is a large amount of medical equipment on a near the boats - it looks to be about half of what a ship the size of the Keruuchan would be expected to carry at a given time.  The available equipment includes pharmaceuticals (Medical Drug x10, Medical Slow Drug x10, Fast Drug x4[ooc: described on pages 215-219]) various splints and bandages, etc.  There is another pallate of poratble oxygen supplies. 



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> [ Are there any medical supplies/kits/etc. in here anywhere? Ktarle, I think, didn't have anything to bring with her, so she doesn't have anything on her. ]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 24, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Once out of the shaft, Captain Darius runs moves forward to help Saanath secure Agent Poliarni. (Preferably with his own set of handcuffs.)



As Poliarni sees everyone emerging into the hangar, he stops his struggles, even cooperating as Capt. Darius cuffs him.



> "We'd should stow him away somewhere else. And better do it quickly. We still have to run the full gamut of pre-flight checks and I don't think we'll be given much time for that."



Saanath removes the agent's rifle, backpack, and comm, and says, 



> "I flown a few boats. I'll get started on one of them.*
> 
> "We can leave these two in the landing bay."



Poliarni blanches noticeably, "But - we'll be sucked into space! We'll die instantly!"

*ooc:  +11 in a skill is quite capable - the level of an established professional.  Saanath isn't necessarily an ace, but he could compete for most jobs if given a level playing field.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 24, 2004)

Next round. 

In the cargo hold, Quinn and Trelene can tell they are going to have company coming any second. Trelene is still locked up with Henuri, though the agent is no longer struggling.  He is still armed.

In the Hangar, Poliarni is under control: disarmed and cuffed. 

PC's can act in any order at this point; we'll drop back into combat if it becomes necessary.


----------



## Douane (Mar 24, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "I flown a few boats. I'll get started on one of them.
> 
> "We can leave these two in the landing bay."





"No, under no circumstances! We wouldn't be better than Nells-Corzin in that case.

As for getting started, sure, go ahead. Let's just hope they were lazy and deleted my authorization codes only from the ship systems, and not locally, too. It would'n really do if we had blast open the doors to the boats."


The captain goes ahead to tries to open one of the ship's boats with her access codes, leaving the mopping up in more capable hands.



[OoC: Sorry! Had overlooked this!]


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 24, 2004)

"I dunno, but it aint good" Tomas replies to Ktarle before she goes off to tend to Zaedhrarrg, following behind her he goes and grabs a couple of Vac Suits from there locker and then intends following along with those heading to the Boats

"Okay captain what now?" he asks as he catches up...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene gets up off of Henuri since Quinn has the security guard covered. She heads down the corridor toward the other lift. Once she arrives she tries quickly goes to work to see if she can disable the life. (Try to jam the doors or the lift if possible. Can Trelene tell where the lift currently is?)


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 24, 2004)

Ruzz'koff slips even further into noble officer mode than he was already;

   "Item 1, check the other doors into this place - lock them, barricade them, blast them, whatever it takes. The tube we came down should be locked behind us, that leaves the lift and that door over there. Anybody know where it leads? And those other three emergency shafts need blocking pronto. Where do they go?"

   "Item 2. Lets get these two out of the way, someone search them for weapons and take their damn comm units off them."

    "Item 3. Wounded, treat them and move them near the boats we are going to use."

     "Item 4. Prep the boats and load. How many are we going to need to evac the crew, at least two?"

     "Item 5. Not a priority right now, but it would be nice to have the weapons here disabled so NC doesn't get the opportunity to blast us into atoms when we leave."

     "Item 6. Have I missed anything?"


----------



## doghead (Mar 25, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Poliarni blanches noticeably, "But - we'll be sucked into space! We'll die instantly!"




Saanath shrugs lazily.

"Well, not quite instantly. You'll live long enough to experince it."

Captain Darius: "No, under no circumstances! We wouldn't be better than Nells-Corzin in that case.

Saanath turns and, with his back to Polinai, flashes her a wink and a grin. He's quite pleased at the responce that his little suggestion engended in Poliani. The man nearly wet himself. _The 'tard should be grateful he's still breathing._

_I know I am._

Saanath pushes the man in the direction of Quinn.

"Get over their and stay quiet."

He gives the man a poke in the back with the rifle to punctuate the point. As the man walks over, he turns to Tomas, while keeping an eye on Poliani until he gets to where he is going.

"You any good with one of these? I've only ever used pistols and shotguns."

If Tomas is, he hands obver the weapon, if not, he attaches the power pack to his belt. Then he follows the captain to the boats.


ooc: did he have a stun baton?


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 25, 2004)

"Laser?" Tomas looks over at the proffered weapon "yeah I can handle it, it will replace the one I'll probabaly have confiscated as it goes through the next Hiranucorp customs check."

Taking the weapon Tomas gives it a check over making sure its good to go and then hooks the powerpack and gets it charged...


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 25, 2004)

Ktarle goes over to Zaedhrarrg and Vyrkris and checks them over. After assessing the situation, she rifles through the medical supplies for what she needs to treat them.


----------



## Watus (Mar 25, 2004)

OOC: Alright, I'm a little confused as to who's where and what, exactly is happening.  Quinn is in the Cargo Hold with Trelene, Henuri, Zaed and Vyrkris, right?  Everyone else is in the hangar?  And the large door between us is closing and not due to anything any of us has done.

Is that the situation?

If so, how fast is the door closing?  Do I have time to use Henuri's handcuffs on him and gather up Zaed and Vyrkris yell at Trelene and get through the door before it closes?

The door that Henuri looked at - through which, I'm guessing, he's expecting reinforcements - is marked "4" on your map, correct?

Assuming this is all correct, Quinn suddenly develops a healthy interest in getting his a$$, and the a$$es of all his colleagues into the hanger and out of the cargo bay ASAP.

"Heads up!  We may be about to get some company!"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 25, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> OOC: Alright, I'm a little confused as to who's where and what, exactly is happening. Quinn is in the Cargo Hold with Trelene, Henuri, Zaed and Vyrkris, right? Everyone else is in the hangar? And the large door between us is closing and not due to anything any of us has done.
> 
> Is that the situation?
> 
> If so, how fast is the door closing? Do I have time to use Henuri's handcuffs on him and gather up Zaed and Vyrkris yell at Trelene and get through the door before it closes?



OOC:  Yes, pretty much.

Vyrkris, Zaed, Trelene and Henuri are a few meters aft of the door marked "4" (which is indeed the one Henuri glanced at, and behind which quinn hears heavy, fast footsteps approaching - there is approximately just over zero time between now and that door opening.  Enough time for Quinn, and maybe Trelene to get through to the hangar, but probably not enough to pick up the two wounded and make it)

Quinn just came through the door marked "3" which is closing behind him because all of the doors on this ship close a couple seconds after someone passes through.  Quinn is (or at least was) concentrating on Henuri, but if he moves back towards the door, it will (should) open up again.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 25, 2004)

My mistake: Ktarle has, after being told of Zaed's wounds, just barely entered the hold, carrying some medical equipment.

So:

Cargo Hold:
Ktarle and Quinn by DOor #3

Trelene, Henuri, Zaedhrarrg, and Vyrkris by Door #4

Hangar:

Saanath, Capt. Darius, Ruzz'koff, Tomas and Poliarni are forward and to the starboard of door #3.   Saanath is going to start checking one of the boats.


----------



## doghead (Mar 25, 2004)

Saanath turns at Quinn's shout, and suddenly all the details come together in a blinding flash of clarity. Henuri's broardcast. The closing doors - with half of them in the hanger, and half of them out. The approaching security forces who must be coming through the door Poliani was attempting to take them earlier. _We're stuffed._

The options stand out in stark ugly relief. 

Make a stand and try and buy enough time to get everyone into the boats.

Abandon Zaed and Vyrkris and try and disable the doors into the hanger.

Saanath bolts for the cargo hold. If they are going to get off this ship, they need time. What exactly he can do to buy some time is another matter. Bluff? Perhaps he can carry Zaed or Vyrkris out while Quinn holds the door.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 25, 2004)

Spinning with Sanaath Toms too sees whats going on and lets out a couple of superlatives.

He quickly scans around looking for some kind of manual (mechanical) override for the Hangar door, or at least an electronic control panel he can try and get into and override. 

Once _and if_ he sees it he runs to it and gets to work stopping the door from closing so the others can get back. If he can't find it he gets ready with the rifle to act as cover fire...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 25, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Spinning with Sanaath Toms too sees whats going on and lets out a couple of superlatives.
> 
> He quickly scans around looking for some kind of manual (mechanical) override for the Hangar door, or at least an electronic control panel he can try and get into and override.
> 
> Once _and if_ he sees it he runs to it and gets to work stopping the door from closing so the others can get back. If he can't find it he gets ready with the rifle to act as cover fire...



There is a manual override on the hangar side of the door, as a safety precaution, incase someone is caught insdie the hangar when depressurization commences.  As is most starships, the outer doors of the hangar will not open if the air-tight seals on the other entrances to the hangar are not sealed.


----------



## Douane (Mar 25, 2004)

"What are you ..."


Captain Darius turns her head as Saanath suddenly sprints away.

_Oh, no! They are acting faster than we had anticipated!_


"Quickly, get everyone in here and lock that hangar door down!"


She turns her attention back to the boat, anxious to get in and start her up.



[OoC: 1. Is the mothership armed? 2. Can the outer doors be overriden from the bridge?]


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 25, 2004)

Ktarle continues toward Zaed and Vyrkris, heedless of the actions of everyone else. She clutches the medical supplies to her chest as she moves.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 25, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> [OoC: 1. Is the mothership armed? 2. Can the outer doors be overriden from the bridge?]



OOC:  1.  No. Many of the liners in this region of space are, but this isn't the Keruuchan's normal route

2. Yes; however, when the captain abdicated to Nells-Corzin, she didn't turn over full control of the ship's systems to him.  The command codes for the hangar doors are encrypted to her voice print.  They could override it by hacking the system, but, hopefully, that would take longer than they have before the boats leave.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 25, 2004)

Tomas runs up to the manual override and then waits until he sees that everyone is through the door. He obviously doesn't want to damage the seals and if possible will let the door close normally, but he also isn't willing to leave anyone behind and so watches to make sure that the doors don't get too low - if they do he hits the override hoping that it stays open without damage...


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 26, 2004)

Ruzz'koff has begun swearing again...

    He reacts to Quinn move and takes up a crouching position in the doorway (3), covering the doorway (4) with his laser rifle, ready to blast whatever comes through, "Is one boat going to be enough?"


----------



## Watus (Mar 26, 2004)

With Ruzz'koff covering door #4, Quinn's first priority is to throw Zaed over his shoulder and get the hell out of the Cargo Bay.

He motions Ktarle towards Vyrkris.  "We need to get them out of here _now_!"

He turns and throws a look at Trelene.  "You too!  Let's go!"


----------



## doghead (Mar 26, 2004)

A wave of relief sweeps through Saanath as people seem to suddenly start move with purpose. They might be stuffed, but so long they act as if they still have a chance, then its easy to imagin that they still have.

Saanath pulls up near the hanger doors, staying inside the hanger, but close by in case anyone needs help. If it looks like everyone is safe inside, or there is nothing he can do, he'll get back to the boats asap and get started on getting one ready for flight.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 26, 2004)

Ktarle shoots a very irritated look at Quinn. After assessing the situation, though, she grudgingly agrees with his command and briefly looks Vyrkris over. She checks to see if there seems to be some sort of damage that would be exacerbated by moving the Vargr. [Uh, I'm not sure what the appropriate roll would be. T/Medical +16? That's the only one that really applies at all.]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 26, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle shoots a very irritated look at Quinn. After assessing the situation, though, she grudgingly agrees with his command and briefly looks Vyrkris over. She checks to see if there seems to be some sort of damage that would be exacerbated by moving the Vargr. [Uh, I'm not sure what the appropriate roll would be. T/Medical +16? That's the only one that really applies at all.]



From Ktarle's earlier examination of Vyrkris, she knows that the girl is just kncoked out with a tranquilizer - moving her is not a problem.  Moving Zaedhrarrg may exacerbate his injury somewhat, but might be necessary anyway, if Ktarle is going to get a chance to treat him at all.


----------



## Douane (Mar 26, 2004)

[ Channeling Obi-wan Kenobi: _Stabilize the Vargr, Ktarle! _  ]

[EDIT: Given the dire situation, the dismebodied voice corrects itself: _Haul his furry butt inside, then stabilize him. _  ]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 26, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Trelene gets up off of Henuri since Quinn has the security guard covered. She heads down the corridor toward the other lift. Once she arrives she tries quickly goes to work to see if she can disable the life. (Try to jam the doors or the lift if possible. Can Trelene tell where the lift currently is?)



Trelene gets 1 meter past the door and into the corridor, and sees four security personnel charging towards the cargo hold. Three are the people she saw earlier on the mid deck - Wyrni Mokari (the HiranuCop), the Aslan security chief, and a Luriani ship's security officer.  The other ship's security officer is a luriani woman.  "STOP RIGHT THERE! ON THE GROUND! ARMS SPREAD, PALMS UP!"  bellows the Aslan.  Mokari raises his rifle.  Trelene has time to get back into the hold and step to the side before he can fire.  They will be in the hold in just a couple seconds.


----------



## Douane (Mar 26, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "Is one boat going to be enough?"




A look of dismay crosses the Captain's face as she does a quick mental headcount.


"No, you are right. We are going to need both boats. Looks like we picked up some extras along the way.

You were navy, right? Can you fly one?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 26, 2004)

Quinn goes for Zaedhrarrg and lifts him onto his shoulder as gently as the situation allows, which is to say, roughly.  He sprints toward the hangar.  Ktarle lifts Vyrkris, and moves quickly in the same direction.

Saanath and Henuri realize at the same time that the formerly grappled and covered agent is now neither. In the next half instant, each realizes that Henuri's weapons lie in a heap between the two of them.

Everyone hears Eofar (the security chief)'s roar, and sees the door (#4) close just after Trelene ducks back into the cargo hold.  Then they see it open again, revealing male ship's security officer brandishing a tazer.  There are others directly behind him
************

OOC:  Between Door #3 and Door #4:  Trelene (assumig she continued moving after coming back into the hold), Henuri

By Door #3 in the Hold:  Ktarle and Vyrkris, Saanath
In Door #3 doorway:  Ruzz'koff  
Just inside the Hangar by Door #3:  Quinn and Zaedhrarrg, Tomas
By the boats: Julia Darius


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 26, 2004)

[I'm sorry, I got confused about the injury and the blood and whatnot.] Ktarle bellows, "Get that Vargr into the ship!" She then follows up on her own command by carrying Vyrkris to the nearest shuttle.


----------



## Douane (Mar 26, 2004)

[ Seonaid, I think that "Something's wrong with Vyrkris" was just Zaed's heavily twisted perception, resulting from the severe wound. ]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 26, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> [ Seonaid, I think that "Something's wrong with Vyrkris" was just Zaed's heavily twisted perception, resulting from the severe wound. ]



[yup - sorry for the confusion ]


----------



## Douane (Mar 26, 2004)

[ I liked it! The description fit Zaed's confused condition so well.  ]


----------



## doghead (Mar 26, 2004)

Saanath heads back to the boats with Ktarle and Vyrkris, taking the latter from Ktarle if l its  faster.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 27, 2004)

Ktarle hands Vyrkris off to Saanath (who can carry her a bit more easily), and the three of them move quickly into the hangar.  Ktarle, meanwhile can tell that sound of Zaedhrarrg's breathing, which had been labored and drawn out, has now stopped - it can't be because the vargr's condition has improved.  He needs attention - now. 

Ruzz'koff covers the door.  The only person who still needs to get through is Trelene, who is passing Henuri.  The agent is now kneeling next to the power pack of his rifle, which he's picked up from the floor.  Behind Henuri, four security personnel come into the room.  Both the Hiranucop and the Aslan seem to see Ruzz'koff  at the door, and race to find cover behind some crates. The other two, both ship's security seem momentarily frozen - clearly they have little training. "They've got Poliarni!" shouts Henuri.  

The security chief, Eofar, speaks into his comm, which evidently has a loudspeaker feature: "Captain, you are endangering the lives of these passengers and threatening to steal company property."  There is a very slight pause, and Mokari breaks in, "And you are in direct violation of --"  Eofar takes the comm back.  "Release your hostage, and surrender yourselves.  The Owner Aboard has agreed in writing that no charges shall be fired against those of you following the captain if no company personnel have been harmed, and you all surrender peacefully." 

Tomas is working the manual override, and knows that as soon a Trelene gets into the hangar, he's going to have the reverse of the problem he's got now:  how to keep the security forces from opening the door once he closes it.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 27, 2004)

<damn, posted together>
<edit>



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> A look of dismay crosses the Captain's face as she does a quick mental headcount.
> 
> 
> "No, you are right. We are going to need both boats. Looks like we picked up some extras along the way.
> ...




"Hell yes,"

_Then they see it open again, revealing male ship's security officer brandishing a tazer. There are others directly behind him_
       <Just like a human, brings a taser to a gun fight>

_Saanath and Henuri realize at the same time that the formerly grappled and covered agent is now neither. In the next half instant, each realizes that Henuri's weapons lie in a heap between the two of them._
        <At least he did bring something though>

       Ruzz'koff opens up. Henuri isn't an immediate threat unless he closes to melee and it will take him time to get his weapons back.

"We have company!"


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 27, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The security chief, Eofar, speaks into his comm, which evidently has a loudspeaker feature: "Captain, you are endangering the lives of these passengers and threatening to steal company property."  There is a very slight pause, and Mokari breaks in, "And you are in direct violation of --"  Eofar takes the comm back.  "Release your hostage, and surrender yourselves.  The Owner Aboard has agreed in writing that no charges shall be fired against those of you following the captain if no company personnel have been harmed, and you all surrender peacefully."




         BLAM! ZAP! Whatever noise lasers make...

OOC:
Shooting Henuri, I feel he has to shoot somebody as reply to that and Henuri is a Hiranu corp and an idiot for kneeling there messing with his rifle...


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 27, 2004)

"We are leaving now, and we have the other one. Let us go and he will not be harmed."


----------



## Douane (Mar 27, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The security chief, Eofar, speaks into his comm, which evidently has a loudspeaker feature: "Captain, you are endangering the lives of these passengers and threatening to steal company property."  There is a very slight pause, and Mokari breaks in, "And you are in direct violation of --"  Eofar takes the comm back.  "Release your hostage, and surrender yourselves.  The Owner Aboard has agreed in writing that no charges shall be fired against those of you following the captain if no company personnel have been harmed, and you all surrender peacefully."




"Like the man said, hell no!!!"


She bangs the boat's access panel in frustration.

"Come on, open up!"


(Once she got this boat opened, the captain will move for the second boat and do the same since she's only one present on this side of the door with the proper authorization. [The situation at the door is (hopefully) already in capable hands/paws.])


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 27, 2004)

Ruzz'koff leans out around the corner of the doorway, takes aim, and fires his pistol, striking Henuri square in the chest, in what, at first, seems like just payback for the agent's attack on Zaedhrarrg. The effect of the shot on Henuri, however, is somewhat different. The laser burns through the outer layer of the agent's uniform, and burns another hole as it comes out again, deflecting down and striking the floor right next to the agent's power pack. Henuri Looks unharmed - _reflec_.

The two yonger security officers finally get the mesage and dive behind cover 

[OOC: Henuri: Stamina -12. Lifeblood -0]


> "We are leaving now, and we have the other one. Let us go and he will not be harmed."
> 
> "Like the man said, hell no!!!"



As she yells, she palms the first of the boats and the hatch opens easily - _Good. Nells-Corzin hasn't convinced Tagir to hack the controls yet._ 


OOC: Combat time again:
Ruzz'Koff: 19
Tomas: 17
Red (female ship's security): 13
Saanath: 12
Trelene: 11
Henuri: 10
Eofar: 9
Wyrni: 9
Quinn: 7
Ktarle: 6
Sheert (male ship's security): 4
Julia Darius: 2


----------



## doghead (Mar 27, 2004)

ooc: sorry Wilphe. Bit of a brain fart there. Completely forgot about Henuri.

Saanath makes for the Captain. As soon as she gets the doors to the first boat  open, he bolts onboard, dumps Vyrkris is a couch, and climbs into the saddle. For a moment he considers going back out to help, but figures that if the boats arn't ready, no one goes anywhere. He just going to have to rely on the others to handle things. He pushes those worries aside, and takes a deep breath.

_Lets get you fired up and see how those engines of Trelene work._


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 27, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Ruzz'koff opens up. Henuri isn't an immediate threat unless he closes to melee and it will take him time to get his weapons back.



OOC: Clarification - As long as the rifle and pack are attached, he can fire, whether the pack is on his back or not. Henuri is holding his rifle, and can fire from his current kneeling position.

Didn't know if that changed whether Ruzzkoff would have been be firing from cover or opened up?  I had origininally posted as if he fired from cover since I originally missed the significance of "Ruzz'koff opens up".


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 27, 2004)

[Sorry for the delay. The speaking is prior to initiative, actions, obviously, after.] "Put down the Vargr!" Ktarle yells gutterally at Quinn. "And cover me!"

When Eofar makes his announcement, Ktarle snarls in Trokh, "What about those of _us_ who have been harmed? There is no time to play these games, _fiyfiyalrya'uist_*."

She then turns to Zaedhrarrg, wherever he may be, and attempts to treat him with her know-how and the medical supplies she has. [Whatever's useful: +13 K/Chemistry, +16 T/Medical, +8 Use Alien Device.]

*According to http://www.ssgfx.com/traveller/language/trokh.htm, "Imperial lackey which has soiled itself because it neither understands nor possesses personal honor."


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 27, 2004)

OOC: Isn't Ruzz'koff using a rifle not a pistol? 

       Open's up as in "starts firing". Hell, he isn't leaving cover ...
       Is everyone on this side of the door now, or is he still waiting for Trelene?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 27, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> OOC: Isn't Ruzz'koff using a rifle not a pistol?
> 
> Open's up as in "starts firing". Hell, he isn't leaving cover ...
> Is everyone on this side of the door now, or is he still waiting for Trelene?



OOC: didn't realize it was a rifle, sorry.  I'll edit the damage:

The third damage dice was a 4, for a total of -16 to Henuri's Stamina.  Reflec still absorbs the lifeblood damage.

We're now on the same page as far as the cover, as we were before, albeit unintentionally on my part   Ruzz'koff has 3/4 cover for +7 to AC, for firing around a corner.

Trelene is still in the hold, but only Red acts before her on the security forces side.  As soon as Tonguez posts Tomas's action, I'll post Red's, and then Trelene can go.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 28, 2004)

Tomas keeps working at the override as the shooting begins 
"Hurry up guys!" he calls to Trelene in particular "the doors going down and then I'm gonna blow it!"

As he speaks he is studying the system to work out a way to jam the override without shutting everything down includsing the outer doors (_mechanics/electronics roll to work out a plan - even a temporary delay might help_)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 28, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Tomas keeps working at the override as the shooting begins
> "Hurry up guys!" he calls to Trelene in particular "the doors going down and then I'm gonna blow it!"
> 
> As he speaks he is studying the system to work out a way to jam the override without shutting everything down includsing the outer doors (_mechanics/electronics roll to work out a plan - even a temporary delay might help_)



Tomas realizes it's a two stage operation - disable the mechanical override, then force it to close electronically.  To do the first, using a laser pistol instead of a proper torch, without accidently frying the circuits and keeping the door open is going to require incredible skill, but doing it reverse means he can't start the process until after trelene gets into the hangar.  He places his pistol on the correct spot on the controls and fires.  A second later, he tests the override wheel, which Tomas is pretty sure is connected to the wheel on the other side: it won't budge.  First task accomplished.  


OOC: The next round, Tomas will need to make a T/Electronics check.  Incidentally, the laser blast cause onle less point of damage than necessary to fry the circuits, locking the door open


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 28, 2004)

Red looks distinctly as if she thinks this is all way beyond what she signed up for as ship's security on a cruise liner. _Well, Girl, you're in it now. Oh, Stars! Whose blood is that?! Just got to stop this before other people get hurt." _She raises her taser, somewhat unsteadily, and discharges it on Trelene. The pronged projectile streaks toward the woman and lodges in her side, and instantly delivers a massive electric shock, and Trelene falls to the ground, twitching. Red ducks back behind her crate.

OOC:  Trelene is stunned for two rounds:  this round and next.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 29, 2004)

OOC: Where is she, between Henuri and the door I take it, but how close?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 29, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> OOC: Where is she, between Henuri and the door I take it, but how close?



3m from the door.  Henuri is 4.5 m from the door


----------



## Watus (Mar 29, 2004)

Quinn realizes Zaed's in trouble, but his military training won't allow him to stop for medical treatment in a hot zone.  He sprints for the nearest open boat, trusting Ktarle will follow him.

He does have a bit of T/Medical himself (+3), and if there's anything he can do in a full sprint (hah!) he will.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene lays helplessly on the deck wondering about her action to try and stop the second lift. She tries to move but finds that her muscles will not respond.

_I guess this is it. At least the others have a chance at making it._

OOC: Maerdwyn, thanks for auto-piloting Trelene. Sorry about the absence.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 29, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> OOC: The next round, Tomas will need to make a T/Electronics check.  Incidentally, the laser blast cause onle less point of damage than necessary to fry the circuits, locking the door open




ooc eek! but yep follow through as appropriate

ic Seeing Trelene down Tomas looks back to he boats and the others 
"Man down, man down!" he calls but will not leave his post and his readiness to deal with the doors...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 30, 2004)

Henuri looks to the beckoning cover provided by the crates, then back to the door from which he bastard shot at him. _Can still see him a little. The big guy has the other Bob; he won't be much of a threat if we move now. I think the others were all unarmed, except maybe that twit Darius, and she'll be wreck right about now if her psych report is accurate. Take this guy out, we take the hangar._



_********_
Tomas and Ktarle can't see Henuri because of the angle at which both can see the open door. Instead, all they see is a flash of light, as the laser blast burns into Ruzz'koff's side. In awe, they watch as he holds his rifle steady despite the grievous wound, which is bleeding badly. Both can see that he's going down fast without help.


OOC: Wilphe, Ruzz'koff doesn't have equipment listed, but you stated he was wearing full dress uniform for the captain's dinner. I rated that at AR2(1), putting current AC at 13 vs laser, 14 vs physical. Henuri Rolled a 20, -7 for cover. Damage is Stamina -15 = 9. Lifeblood -11 = -3.
********



Henuri looks about ready to wave the others into the hangar. Then his eyes narrow. _Damn. Thought that'd put him down._ _Been a long time since I've taken on the Navy. Heh. Bastards._

"How many are they, Mr.?" Eofar calls to Henuri.

"At least four, soon to be three. And it's 'Agent'" is the reply. Henuri snatches up the power pack and moves behind a crate. 

No further sounds can be heard from the hangar.
*********


ooc: Quinn, Ktarle, and Julia can act. Quinn recognizes the presence of medkits and useful phramaceuticals on the pallate outside the boatsas he nears them.

First Aid = T/Medical DC 15. Raises a dying character's lifeblood to 1. An additional application will raise an unconscious chracter's stamina to 1
Medical Slow drug will put a chracter into a coma-like state for about a day, stabilizing the chracter
Medical drug heals 3d6 STA and 1d4 LB.
More details if needed.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 30, 2004)

Ktarle sprints behind Quinn, yelling angrily, "The man is injured! He will die without treatment, human! We have no time for games! They will not fire on a medic! Put him down!" At the same time, she tries digging in the medical supplies she has for anything useful.


----------



## Douane (Mar 30, 2004)

After opening the first boat's hatch and seeing Saanath getting in out of the corner of her eye, Julia Darius hurries for the second boat to use her access code on it to allow ...

_Damn, if I heard that growl right, they just got our other Vargr. Hell! Who is going to pilot this now?_


Frantically, she grinds her teeth and puts on another burst of speed. Getting it open is the first priority for now because only she can do it; anything else once that is done!


----------



## Watus (Mar 30, 2004)

Quinn puts Zaed down near the medical supplies and glares at Ktarle.  "Don't kid yourself.  Get him and yourself under cover ASAP."

He turns and sprints back toward the door, readying his pistol and trying to stay behind cover as he goes.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 30, 2004)

Ktarle ignores Quinn and rushes to Zaedhrarrg's side. She attempts to stabilize him with the supplies she has. [+16 T/Medical]


----------



## doghead (Mar 30, 2004)

_I'm working on it kid!_


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 30, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> Quinn puts Zaed down near the medical supplies and glares at Ktarle. "Don't kid yourself. Get him and yourself under cover ASAP."
> 
> He turns and sprints back toward the door, readying his pistol and trying to stay behind cover as he goes.



OOC: Quinn was basically near the supplies when the round began - he has a move and a standard action available. The move could get him to the area of the door. 

For everyone, here's a quick and dirty sketch of the area around the door:

[Edit - that didn't work. I'll do something more if you need it, but here'e an update.

Ruzzkoff is in the hangar, on the starboard side of the door to the hold. Tomas is on the ports side. Trelene is in the hold, 3 meters from the port side of the door.

Henuri took cover behind the crate closest to door #4
From port to starboard, the other personnel took cover behind the next row of crates:
 Eofar, Wyrni, and Red, Sheerts (Sheerts is behind Red a bit).


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 30, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle ignores Quinn and rushes to Zaedhrarrg's side. She attempts to stabilize him with the supplies she has. [+16 T/Medical]



_Bleeding's bad. He hasn't had a stroke yet, though_.  Ktarle drains the left lung of blood, and patches the exposed pulmonary vein with a careful application of NuSkin - _He'll need surgery later, but this should get him through for now_.  Then it's a quick jolt from the stim pads to get the heart pumping again.

The vargr coughs violently, spewing some residual blood from the lung, and his eyes open wide.  

OOC:  no check necessary - First Aid DC 15.  Zaedhrarrg:  Lifeblood +9 =1 Stamina = 23


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 30, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> After opening the first boat's hatch and seeing Saanath getting in out of the corner of her eye, Julia Darius hurries for the second boat to use her access code on it to allow ...
> 
> _Damn, if I heard that growl right, they just got our other Vargr. Hell! Who is going to pilot this now?_
> 
> ...



Julia gets the second boat open, and looks around to see where she can best be of use

ooc:  She still has a move action remaining.  Douane, depending on how active you'd like Zaed to be, you can relinquish Julia back to me or continue running her for the moment.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 30, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> _I'm working on it kid!_



As Saanath works on getting the boat prepped, he realizes some good news - this one, at least was prepped about two hours ago.  An intercept for the _Dvonn _is still in the boat's computer, and the diagnostic results are still here.  Whether Saanath trusts them, of course, is another matter.


----------



## doghead (Mar 30, 2004)

_Right. Get people on board and get going._

Saanath takes a moment to glance around and take stock of the situation. His first priority is to keep the boat in a state of readyness to leave in a hurry. He'll double check the intercept course later, if need be.

But if the others are bogged down, then no one is going anywhere. Particularly so long as the hanger doors are open. Saanath does a quick inventory of the equipment to hand. Weapons, flares, smoke, engines - whatever might be useful.

At this point he sees two options. Stay and protect the boat. If so, check the course, but not if that would adversely affect their ability to leave in a hurry. Or, get  out and help get the hanger sealed and people inside.

ooc: is Klarte and Zead in the boat with me? They were with me at one point earlier. Looks like I lost them.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 30, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> ooc: is Klarte and Zead in the boat with me? They were with me at one point earlier. Looks like I lost them.





OOC:  My understanding was: Vyrkris is in the boat, carried there by Saanath. Quinn was heading for the boat, carrying Zaed, but put him down outside near the medical supplies, which are between the boats,  before he got to the hatch.  Thats where Ktarle treated him.


----------



## Watus (Mar 30, 2004)

Quinn pokes his head around the door and takes a quick shot in Henuri's direction.  He is _not_ attempting to hit him, but rather announcing his presence and encouraging Henuri and the others to keep their heads down.  He then ducks back behind cover.

He looks down at Ruzz'koff, and not liking what he sees, hollers for a medic.

He turns to Thomas, "Unless you've got a bright idea or half-a-dozen smoke grenades up your sleeve, I think it might be time to seal the door."

He grimaces and looks out at Trelene twitching on the floor in the Cargo Bay.  He can't stand the thought of leaving her behind, but can't think of any way to traverse that amount of distance under fire without getting himself dead.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 30, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> But if the others are bogged down, then no one is going anywhere. Particularly so long as the hanger doors are open. Saanath does a quick inventory of the equipment to hand. Weapons, flares, smoke, engines - whatever might be useful.




As for the boat's suplies, most have been offloaded, apparently recently, given the checklist thats before Saanath, which suggests that at one point all of that oxygen, and all of those medical supplies now outside the boats, along with several vacc suits, had been on board the two boats.  As it stands, there is a mere first aid kit, a standard set of emergency tools an engineer might need in a pinch, and several emergency flares - all standard equipment on a life boat.

The back of this boat, as Saanath knows from the tour he took, is configured with stowable couches, than were usually stowed to make room for more cargo.  The couches are still open,  and any cargo that had been on the boat before it was outfitted for the rescue has not been replaced.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 30, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> Quinn pokes his head around the door and takes a quick shot in Henuri's direction. He is _not_ attempting to hit him, but rather announcing his presence and encouraging Henuri and the others to keep their heads down. He then ducks back behind cover.
> 
> He looks down at Ruzz'koff, and not liking what he sees, hollers for a medic.
> 
> He turns to Thomas, "Unless you've got a bright idea or half-a-dozen smoke grenades up your sleeve, I think it might be time to seal the door."



Quinn watches in satisfaction as the shot burns into the metal crate Henuri is crouching behind, and five heads simultaneously duck down out of sight. There is hushed communication behind the crates but no one in the hangar can make it out.

Ruzz'koff listens to the marine's words, and something,(other than his wound), starts gnawing at the vargr as he crouches down with Quinn, Tomas, Poliarni, Trelene, and a whole bunch of crates in his view. _I shot Henuri...._ He's having trouble finishing the thought, probably because of the pain he's in. He loses the train of thought again. Then, a half second later, he gets it back. _I shot Henuri...I hit him in the chest.... _And then it's gone.


----------



## Douane (Mar 31, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The vargr coughs violently, spewing some residual blood from the lung, and his eyes open wide.




[Groan] "No, ma, I didn't wreck the glider, I ..."


Zaed blinks several times, then tries to focus on the person in front of him with wide eyes:


"Oh my, you are an ugly one! What happenend to your muzzle? It's so flat! What ... 

Er...

Oh, it's you, Ktarle. Sorry about that. Thought I was back home for a moment. But where am I?"


Scratching one his ears, Zaed tries to metally reconstruct what happened to him.


_Ah, yes! Went down with the lift. Had Vyrkris. Vyrkris? Vyrkris?_


He looks around in panic for the female Vargr till he catches sight of her within the ship's boat.


"Oh, good. She's taking a nap."


_So, where was I? Yes, Vyrkris, Agents, Bob. Hmmm, laser, getting shot, falling backwards ... BACKWARDS?!_


With a yelp, Zaed begins frantically turning around in circles, trying to catch a good glimpse of his tail and crying in despair

"Is he injured? Is he injured?",

before he finally gets a good grip on it and gives it a thorough visual inspection.


"Phew!"


"So, anyone need a pilot now?"


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 31, 2004)

Ktarle glares at Zaedhrarrg. "Relax," she commands. "Get to the boat." She points in Sanaath's direction. At Quinn's yell, she mutters a curse and turns toward Ruzz'koff. She gathers her medical supplies and heads in his direction. "Medic coming through!" she yells. "Man down!" _Man, in the loosest sense of the word,_ she thinks wryly.


----------



## doghead (Mar 31, 2004)

_We might well need some of that stuff. We've got to get those doors closed. A couple of flares?_

What effect would that have, shooting a flare at the Security? Basically hoping to get them to scatter a bit, give us a chance to get Ruzz'koff and Trelene, and the hanger sealed. Does Saanath have a clear shot?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 31, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> _We might well need some of that stuff. We've got to get those doors closed. A couple of flares?_
> 
> What effect would that have, shooting a flare at the Security? Basically hoping to get them to scatter a bit, give us a chance to get Ruzz'koff and Trelene, and the hanger sealed. Does Saanath have a clear shot?



OOC:  a direct hit by a flare gun would cause burn damage, although it would be dreadfully inaccurate as that type of weapon.  Fired into the middle of the security might do something along the lines of what you describe.  A standard flare wouldn't do much in the way of concealment - you'd be relying on confusion/fear.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 31, 2004)

Tomas shoots Quinn a quick look then turns back to Trelene 

"Damn!" he curses as he sets to closing the doors realising that Quinn is probably right and its better to loose one than to loose them all

(_ooc if no one else goes to get Trelene then the electronics check to seal the doors coming up in 5 - 4 - 3...)_


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 31, 2004)

OOC: This is what Ruzz'koff wants to say, whether this is what comes out of his mouth...

      IC:
"We...leave....no one," Ruzz'koff is breathing and speaking through gritted teath, his rifle twitching and flailing as he tries to point it back out of the door, his mind struggling to master the pain his body is sending it, "Count..of...three."


----------



## doghead (Mar 31, 2004)

Saanath pulls a flair gun from the locker, loads it and shoots it through the hanger doors into the hold. He picks a target (no a person) somewhere through the center area of the doors. He plays it safe. Nothing fancy. No tight shots. He doesn't want the thing to bounce off a wall and back into the hanger. And nowhere near any barrels of avgas or some such. If there is no such shot, he doesn't pull the trigger.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 31, 2004)

Saanath grabs the flare gun and gets off the boat and into a position that he can see into the hold, though not any of the security personnel - he is about 6m from the door. He can't quite get the shot he wants from here, especially given the expected inaccuracy of the gun.  Too many friendlies around the door.  

Seeing Tomas begin working at the door, Julia sprints there, crouching next to Tomas, and putting a hand on his arm as Ruzz'koff says, We...leave....no one," Ruzz'koff is breathing and speaking through gritted teath, his rifle twitching and flailing as he tries to point it back out of the door.  Julia, not knowing the language but understanding the meaning nonetheless, says, "Damned right,"  though she looks a little less confident than she sounds as she looks out into the hold.  When the vargr continues, "Count..of...three".   She turns back to him slowly, and her face has another moment of what might be well-concealed panic as Ruzz'koff's rifle falls from his hand onto his knee and he himself begins to slump backwards,  His white dress uniform now thoroughly red all along his right side. Julia pulls herself together.  "Commander, get the prisoner," she says, gesturing to Poliarni.  "We're doing an exchange."  She waves frantically at Ktarle, trying to direct her attention to Ruzz'koff.

Trelene is starting to stir, flexing her hands, seemingly voluntarily.


***********************
OOC:  This is a now round - Saanath's action was a left over move action, and Julia's move was the last action of the previous round.

Initiatives:
Ruzz'Koff: 19. Unconscious, LB -1=-4
Tomas: 17 
Zaedhrarrg: 15
Red: 13
Saanath: 12.  Standard action remaining.
Trelene: 11.  No action this round - full action next round.
Henuri: 10
Eofar: 9
Wyrni: 9
Quinn: 7
Ktarle: 6
Sheert: 4
Julia Darius: 2


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 31, 2004)

[ Sorry for any confusion. Ktarle's actions remain as above. She will go to Ruzz'koff and treat him on site. ]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 31, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> [ Sorry for any confusion. Ktarle's actions remain as above. She will go to Ruzz'koff and treat him on site. ]



 
OOC: No worries   Giving First Aid to Zaed was a full round action though, so she will move to Ruzz'koff this round.  She'll still have a standard action, such as giving him a dose of pharmaceuticals.  If wants to treat him with first aid, that will have to wait until next round.  The benefit to first aid is that if it succeeds, it automatically brings him back to 1 LifeBlood.  A drug would halt his LB loss, but could not revive him because the benefit from Medical Drug is +1d4 LB, and Ruzz'koff is already at -4.

OOC:  Wilphe - if there is any negatiation to be done that involves the captain, I'd rather not be negotiating with myself.  Would you run her while Ruzz'koff is under?


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 31, 2004)

<Drip, drip, drip>

OOC: Fine


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 31, 2004)

Tomas feels the pressure on his arm and the Vargr counting off and stops his task as if awaking from a dream 

"Prisoner exchange?" he mouths to himself "what prisoners?" 

He tries to assess excatly what might be going on but stays hovering by the door ready to get the doors shut!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 31, 2004)

OOC:  Red makes no visible action at this point in the round.

Tomas, Zaed, and Saanath may act, and anyone who's awake may talk to each other since everyone is in the same general area.


----------



## Watus (Mar 31, 2004)

OOC: Where exactly is Poliarni and what's his condition?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 31, 2004)

OOC:  Handcuffed, with legs/feet bound by his belt, but otherwise unharmed, unless you count Saanath's threat to leave him in the hangar when the boats leave.

He is sitting down, leaning against the forward wall of the hangar, several meters starboard of the door.


----------



## Douane (Mar 31, 2004)

n/m


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 31, 2004)

OOC:  He could get into the boat.  Approaching the door would possibly put him in the line of fire, depending on who is looking.  Quinn's "suppressive fire" has their heads down at the moment, though Zaed might not know that.


----------



## Douane (Mar 31, 2004)

[ OOC: Could he hurl his jacket to Quinn? Only asking if he can do so in theory, nothing more, because I've no idea of the mechanics for throwing distances. ]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 31, 2004)

OOC:  Theoritically, yes. Might not be too good for Zaed's chest wound, however.


----------



## Douane (Apr 1, 2004)

Zaedhrarrg looks back and forth with a look of dismay on his face.

_Another Vargr down. This was clearly no fun anymore._


With this realization an odd look overcomes his face and a strange light begins to glow in his eyes.


With a sudden leap Zaed springs into action and bounds into the boat with Vyrkris, using his small size to squeeze past Saanath without hindering his aim. There he lifts his Scout jacket from Vyrkris' unmoving form, shouting "Sorry! I will bring you a pillow soon!" on his way out.

Barely stopping by Saanath Zaed taps the human on the shoulder and drops the Scout jacket into his free hand before he has even fully turned around.


"Here, better with laser-proof armor!"


Dodging and weaving he makes his way past the aft of the first boat towards the entrance of the second.


(He should have the cover of the stack of supplies at 6 that way, right?)


----------



## doghead (Apr 1, 2004)

"Poliani. So you're good for somethig after all." Saanath mutters at the Captains suggestion.

Saanath sets off. Laser rifle off Ruzz'koff. Collect Poliani. Or vice versa. Whichever is closer is first.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 1, 2004)

The Captain looks down at Trelene's slumped body in the hold and Ruzz'koff oozing out blood from his chest. This was not the way it was supposed to be, "We have some else they want," she speaks quietly, Me," she pauses, Let's hope it doesn't come to that."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 1, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "Poliani. So you're good for somethig after all." Saanath mutters at the Captains suggestion.
> 
> Saanath sets off. Laser rifle off Ruzz'koff. Collect Poliani. Or vice versa. Whichever is closer is first.



Saanath starts to move toward Poliarni, and finds Zaedhrarrg's scout jacket suddenly draped over his arm, and he sees the wounded vargr bounding in basically the same direction Saanath is headed. "Here, better with laser-proof armor!"  The jacket looks like decent protection - from the weight, it must have a layer of ballistic mesh under the outer layer.  Then he sees that the inside layer is made from a slightly shiny cloth that Saanath recognizes as reflec.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 3, 2004)

As the people in the hangar are moving into position, those right near the entrance to the hold hear Eofar hiss something to the other nears him. It's hard to catch all of it, but the final part sounded like "--trols!"

Instantly, Henuri rifle comes into vew alongside the crate he's using for cover, and he blasts the wall next to the door. Eofar and Wyrni, on the other hand, both make a pinpoint shots, abosolutely frying the access panel next to the door, sending off a shower of sparks from severed wires.

Tomas, near the opened access panel on his side, He knows that frying the controls on the other side hasn't made shutting the door impossible, just harder - it removed one of the vulnerablities in the security system he's planned to exploit. The real problem will be with more laser blasts - he can already feel some of the heat from those laser blasts radiating through the wall, and the cicuitry here is not very heat tolerant (and the've already been damaged by his own laser). Much more continued heat, and those circuits melt. That happens, no one's going to be getting this door shut any time soon.

OOC: BTW, sorry for the delay.  The rest of the group can act.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 4, 2004)

[I think I'm confused on the timeline, and initiative. Nevertheless, my actions remain the same.] Ktarle rushes to Ruzz'koff's side and does the best she can to treat him on site.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 4, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> [I think I'm confused on the timeline, and initiative. Nevertheless, my actions remain the same.] Ktarle rushes to Ruzz'koff's side and does the best she can to treat him on site.



 
Ktarle can move to Ruzz'koff this round, but cannot provide first aid (that is, enough to revive him) - she has a partial action remaining, if she wants it.  She could use that to administer a drug to Ruzz'koff (which would stabilize him, but not wake him) or to another wounded person nearby, such as Zaed.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 4, 2004)

*Ktarle, female Aslan medic*

Ktarle moves to Ruzz'koff's side and prepares to administer first aid [next round]. If there is anything in her hastily-gathered kit that would help Zaed but not knock him out, she'll give that to him.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 4, 2004)

"Damn!" Tomas curses 
"hurry up guys" he grits his teeth "things are literally getting too hot in here!"

(_still fiddling while I wait for someone to get Trelene!!!_...)


----------



## doghead (Apr 4, 2004)

ooc: sorry been a bit ... distracted.

Saanath takes the scout jacket and pulls it on. If he can he grabs the pistol from whoever. But whatever. Frustration at the stupidity of the who situation boils in his veins. If necessary, he will just grab Poliani by the hair and drag him out into the hanger.

"You know how things stand. We have absolutely nothing to lose. So I have absolutely no reason not to broil your brains in cerebral fluid. Execept for the fact that your friends might think your hide is worth something. I want Trelene. Convince them to let us have her."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 6, 2004)

dp


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 6, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Saanath takes the scout jacket and pulls it on. If he can he grabs the pistol from whoever. But whatever. Frustration at the stupidity of the who situation boils in his veins. If necessary, he will just grab Poliani by the hair and drag him out into the hanger.
> 
> "You know how things stand. We have absolutely nothing to lose. So I have absolutely no reason not to broil your brains in cerebral fluid. Execept for the fact that your friends might think your hide is worth something. I want Trelene. Convince them to let us have her."



Poliarni looks Saanath directly in the eye, or does as best as he can to in Saanath's grasp. He says quietly (so that none but Saanath and Tomas can hear), but steadily: "They don't care about your Trelene. But they're not going to let you off this ship if I, or the esteemed Captain Darius, is with you."

**********

While Saanath deals with Poliarni, Ktarle gives Zaedhrarrg an injection that has the vargr perking up markedly. Then she settles down next to Ruzz'koff and prepares to get to work on him. 

[ooc: Stamina +5, Lifeblood +3. Quinn and Julia can still act this round.]


----------



## Watus (Apr 6, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Quinn and Julia can still act this round.




Quinn will pop his head out again and lay down some more suppresive fire.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 6, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> Quinn will pop his head out again and lay down some more suppresive fire.



The instant Quinn shows his face and fires the weapon, Eofar roars, "Now, Sheert!" The young man rises up and levels his tazer at the marine, but must have been a bit shaken by the laser pointed in his general direction, as the charged projectileclangs harmlessly on the floor a good meter from the hangar door. Sheert darts back down behind the crate, as the tazer scapes back across the floor and is retracted back into the charger. Quinn hears Wyrni Mokari mutter, "Idiot."

Eofar speaks up, still behind cover, "Khihaw! Amaluk rukhtaan. Amri Jaliseen thzarf trolitakhealim, wa antum kadaub bakhra'i AutoDoc an kalamik! Ham akhwaj qad teelrah!"
(Trokh: "Honored Aslan woman! Yours are acts without honor. Tell your companions to lay down their weapons, and you shall be allowed to use the ship's autodoc for your wounded. They want only the captain!")


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 6, 2004)

Captain Darius looks at Tomas, then at the situation by the door. She scuttles over and kneels down, "We need time here, get them talking and keep them talking."

    OOC: How long does she reckon it will take the boats to get fully loaded for the rescue, and how many of the ships secuirty and Hiranu-Corps are now accounted for?
     There were four, we have one, have dealt with one upstairs, there are two outside. I think that is all of _them_


----------



## Douane (Apr 6, 2004)

"Ouch!" 

_Hmm, actually not that bad. Already feeling better!_


Zaed opens his muzzle to thank Ktarle when he catches a glimpse of Trelene's unmoving form.

"Oooooh ..."


He quickly drops to one knee and removes the survival kit he always keeps strapped to his back. Tearing it open, he grabs the collapsible grappling hook and the rope and begins to connect them.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 6, 2004)

"Stop the shooting!" Tomas calls out in as commanding voice as he can muster whilst staying behind cover "none of us wants to get killed. Let us collect Trelene and you get your man back okay!"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 7, 2004)

"It was not we who started the shooting, human, as the vargrs will attest.  It is not our fault that we are better at it than you!"  responds Henuri before Eofar cuts him off, by saying, loudly, "Throw down your weapons, and you will not be harmed.  You have my word."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 7, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> OOC: How long does she reckon it will take the boats to get fully loaded for the rescue, and how many of the ships secuirty and Hiranu-Corps are now accounted for?
> There were four, we have one, have dealt with one upstairs, there are two outside. I think that is all of _them_



ooc:  Julia knows there were six HiranuCops and six ships security. Two HCs are upstairs, dealt with earlier (one by those in the crew lounge, one locked in Vyrkris's old room.  Two, Henuri and Mokari, are down here.  The sixth, Julia hasn't seen leave Nells-Corzin's Quarters since the start of the trip. 

Of the Ships's security, Tarsk, Ishugi, and Gani are all upstairs, and allied themselves with the captain.  Red, Sheert, and Eofar are down here.  All the ship's securit except Eofar are very green - security detail on a subsidized liner isn't very exciting work, and new recruits don't last too ong before moving on to better jobs.

It's going to take at least four or five minutes to get the boats loaded, depending on how well everythoing goes.  The palets are on small gravdiscs, so they  can be loaded in a minute or so each, and there are three of them.  That would put all the oxygen on one boat, however, so it might be smart to split it up (in a perfect scenario, that is).  The vaccsuits need to be loaded, as well.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 7, 2004)

*Ktarle, female Aslan medic*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Eofar speaks up, still behind cover, "Khihaw! Amaluk rukhtaan. Amri Jaliseen thzarf trolitakhealim, wa antum kadaub bakhra'i AutoDoc an kalamik! Ham akhwaj qad teelrah!"
> (Trokh: "Honored Aslan woman! Yours are acts without honor. Tell your companions to lay down their weapons, and you shall be allowed to use the ship's autodoc for your wounded. They want only the captain!")



Ktarle responds in Trokh, loudly but subdued. "I want only to save those on the other ship. I don't know what is going on with your captain and the company. I don't even know why I'm here." It is a verbal shrug, and she continues working on Ruzz'koff as she speaks.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 8, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle responds in Trokh, loudly but subdued. "I want only to save those on the other ship. I don't know what is going on with your captain and the company. I don't even know why I'm here." It is a verbal shrug, and she continues working on Ruzz'koff as she speaks.



"Those on the other ship are pirates, in league with the Solomani, and trying to disrupt the Imperial economy. I don't know what the captain has told you, but I have seen the security documents warning of such pirates using such a ruse, and I have seen the sensor data on this - well armed - ship that lies in wait for us.  The Captain is putting your lives at risk for nothing!"  

-------------------------------------------------------
OOC: Next round.  
Ruzz'Koff: 19. Unconscious, LB -1=-5
Tomas: 17 
Zaedhrarrg: 15
Red: 13
Saanath: 12. 
Trelene: 11. May act fully, though a move action is required to stand.
Henuri: 10
Eofar: 9
Wyrni: 9
Quinn: 7
Ktarle: 6 Performing first aid on Ruzz'koff, can still talk.
Sheert: 4
Julia Darius: 2


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 8, 2004)

"That doesn't mean they have to be left in space to die" Tomas calls back "if they are pirates we get them and you arrest them. If not then all our conciences are clear.
I've got no weapon to throw down - but I'm not gonna stand by and see people suffocate in space because the company says they should!"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 9, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "That doesn't mean they have to be left in space to die" Tomas calls back "if they are pirates we get them and you arrest them. If not then all our conciences are clear.
> I've got no weapon to throw down - but I'm not gonna stand by and see people suffocate in space because the company says they should!"



Realizing that there are other Trokh speakers present anyway, Eofar switches to Galangic: "There is no direct evidence that that ship is disabled or not, thanks to the Captain's handiwork.  But there is evidence that the ship went dark after its initial contact. And there is evidence that it has attempted to jam our communications.  Julia Darius is about to fall into a trap, with you in tow --"

Henuri breaks in: "Enough of this!  Toss your weapons into the hold, and step out of the hangar one at a time with your arms spread wide and palms open!"


----------



## Douane (Apr 9, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "It was not we who started the shooting, human, as the vargrs will attest.  It is not our fault that we are better at it than you!"  responds Henuri [...]




"WHAT!"

"I didn't shoot anybody! You shot me, you flea-bitten son of a quadruped! I hope your mangy fur falls out in tufts!" *


* Severe insults (for a Vargr)


----------



## Douane (Apr 9, 2004)

Once he has connected grappling hook and rope, Zaedhrarrg starts swinging the thing around, trying to get some momentum.

He will then throw the hook, aiming it at Trelene's upper body to give it a better chance of actually catching onto something.


[If he is sure that the hook sits secure (or Trelene grabbed the rope), Zaed will shout "Quick! Cover us!" before beginning to pull her in.]


----------



## doghead (Apr 9, 2004)

Saanath pushes Polianna over to somewhere close to the doors, but out of sight. Somewhere where he can take him out into the cargo area if needed for an exchange, or eject him quickly if they get Trelene back and can close the hanger doors. 

He's a little annoyed that the man has decided to show some backbone. Oh well, can't have everything.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 9, 2004)

Since Tomas has said what she was thinking, Ktarle merely bends over Ruzz'koff and treats him in concentrated silence.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 10, 2004)

Zaedharrg whirls the makeshift grappling hook* and tosses it towards Trelene, hoping to catch her arm, and pull her into the hangar, but it lands next to her.  Still, it's within her reach, and Zaed does make eye contact with the woman, who is by now, starting to come around. 

*OOC: A collasible grappling hook is a bit too much for a survival kit one wears around all the time, but it woud likely have some rope and a collapsible shovel (the one in my car does, anyway).  I gave the thus-weighted rope a small (even given the relatively short distance) chance to hook Trelene outright, but it at least provides her with a solid handle to hold onto, should Zaed or others pull on the rope to bring her in.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 10, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Saanath pushes Polianna over to somewhere close to the doors, but out of sight. Somewhere where he can take him out into the cargo area if needed for an exchange, or eject him quickly if they get Trelene back and can close the hanger doors.
> 
> He's a little annoyed that the man has decided to show some backbone. Oh well, can't have everything.



As Saanath shoves Poliarni towards the area of the door, the agent makes a lunge for the cargo hold. Saanath grabs at him, but comes up with only a handful of hair, as the still-bound agent tumbles to the floor with a scream of pain.  He begins a very undignified escape attempt, inchworming his way through the door.

Red gives a start when she sees what happened, and shouts "Let him go!" as she raises, this time, her laser pistol. 

*****************

ooc: Quinn and Tomas have the opportunity to make an Attack of opportunity against Poliarni (unarmed or otherwise) as he moves past. Doing so would reduce their cover for the round somewhat.

Trelene may act, followed by Henuri.


----------



## Watus (Apr 12, 2004)

Quinn will attempt to grapple.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 12, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Trelene may act, followed by Henuri.




Trelene grabs the rope and thinking quickly loops it around her upper body and ties it so that it is looped under her armpits. She then grabs the rope with her hands and nods.

_Well, now maybe if I'm stunned again they will be able to drag my limp body in._


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 12, 2004)

When Quinn moves briefly into view and starts bending down, the young ship's security officer, shouts, "I said, 'LET HIM GO!'" and fires her weapon. The blast flies off wildly, and Quinn leisurely reaches down and hoists the agent up by the belt, before he can wriggle through the door. The marine pulls him back across his body and up against the wall between him and Saanath, whose eyes Poliarni accidentally meets in the process. The agent scowls, then looks away quickly, silent.


----------



## Watus (Apr 12, 2004)

Quinn leans in close to Poliarni.  "Try that again, and I'll just shoot you.  Understand?"  [Intimidate: +11]

"Now sit down and shut up while we negotiate your release."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 12, 2004)

Henuri sees the lifeline Trelene's has received from Zaed - his brow furrows in frustration, knowing he's running out of time.  He raises his rifle, hoping for one last shot at the door's electronics before the bastards can shut it.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 12, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> Quinn leans in close to Poliarni. "Try that again, and I'll just shoot you. Understand?" [Intimidate: +11]
> 
> "Now sit down and shut up while we negotiate your release."



Poliarni looks about to say something smart, then closes his mouth. He seems content to stare at his captors maliciously for the moment.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 13, 2004)

Seeing Trelene being dragged in Tomas gets to work on the electronics hopefully he can time it so that the doors close exactly when Trelene is through

"get her in quick" he says unaware of Henuri's actions on the other side...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 13, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> [If he is sure that the hook sits secure (or Trelene grabbed the rope), Zaed will shout "Quick! Cover us!" before beginning to pull her in.]



Seeing that Trelene has looped the rope around herself and is grabbing on, Zaed shouts to the others and pulls with all his might. The Luriani woman slides relatively easily across the metal floor and into hangar, just as Saanath roughly shoves Poliarni through the door. The agents trips over Trelene, and falls flat on his face.

Meanwhile Tomas connects the last of the circuits just as Trelene's feet pass throught the door and Henuri depresses the trigger of his rifle. 

The door slides shut with the hiss of a vacuum seal, and a thin column of smoke issues out from the electrical panel as the Henuri's blast fries the circuits, too late.

A few seconds later, Ktarle is able to bring Ruzz'koff 'round, staunching his bleeding and starting him on a rapid transfusion.

Everyone blinks.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 13, 2004)

Ktarle blinks again, at the relative silence, and looks around the hangar. Her gaze settles on Sanaath, as he's proven the most competent in her eyes. "What next, human?" After a very brief pause, she continues, "Are we safe here?"

[What a movie-star end to a tense scene! Ha ha, take that, N-C!]


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 13, 2004)

"Ackt!" Tomas blinks stepping back from the smoking panel 
"the circuits are fried" he reports "so noones coming in there without a whole lot of force. And it look sealed so we can still get out the external doors if thats the plan."

He steps out and helps Trelene before moving towards the boat


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 13, 2004)

"There's an argon-plasma torch in engineering - if they can find it," says Darius.  "It could break the seal on the door, and then it's just a matter of crowbars.  The faster we get these doors open the faster we take that option away from them."


----------



## Watus (Apr 13, 2004)

Quinn takes a deep breath and turns to toward the boats, stowing his pistol in his belt.  "Let's make sure all the equipment we need is aboard and then we'll depressurise the hanger.  That should keep them out of here."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 13, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> Quinn takes a deep breath and turns to toward the boats, stowing his pistol in his belt. "Let's make sure all the equipment we need is aboard and then we'll depressurise the hanger. That should keep them out of here."



Darius nods, and start heading toward the oxygen, and responds as she goes. "Right. Who's going to crew the boats?"

Saanath answers, "I've got one of the boats prepped; I'll take her out.

"Okay - you'll need an engineer, too.  Who's on the other?"


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 13, 2004)

Ruzz'koff stands, looking somewhat shaky, "I can pilot the other one."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 13, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Ruzz'koff stands, looking somewhat shaky, "I can pilot the other one."



"You sure? Okay. Then we put Zadherg and Vyrkris with you, along with Dr. Karle. That okay with you, Doc?"

Darius has the first of the palettes hovering a few centimeters of the floor and begins guiding it towards the boat.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene moves to help with the loading.

"Captain! It does not matter which one I am on. I am just happy to see what my little babies can do."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Trelene moves to help with the loading.
> 
> "Captain! It does not matter which one I am on. I am just happy to see what my little babies can do."



Julia smiles, obviously relieved they have a moment to consider such things.  "They're real nice, Trelene.  Five cubic meters is a lot of space to same on a boat this size.  The company is putting them in all their new boats..."  she trails off a little bit, apparently considering the fact that her career with HiranuCorp, if not her career in general, is now over.  A weak smile: "The code to activate the palettes is '6942'. Lets get these on board."  She gestures to the medical supplies, then pushes her palette into open side of the boat.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2004)

_Zaedhrarrg, Ruzz'koff, Vyrkris and Ktarle on this boat, since Vyrkris is already strapped in here.  Damn, it's been a bad day for the vargrs.  They're tough, though.  Still probably best to have someone else aboard who isn't mortally wounded._ _Maybe we shoulda left Polianna in the bay after all.  _Saanath walks over and grabs three more vacc suits and loads them into the boat he's prepped for a total of five.  "Ruzz'koff - take this one, instead.  It's all set, and the girl is already resting inside.  I'll get working on the other one." 

He gets back out of the boat, saying to the captain as he passes her, "You can fly, too, right?  The doctor's going to be treating him for some of the trip - so he'll need a backup."  

The captain nods, says, "Okay.  I'm on Beta, too, then." 

Saanath goes over a climbs into the other boat, and begins running the diagnostic sequence.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ktarle looks slightly miffed that the captain didn't say her full name, but shrugs philosophically and gets into the boat indicated. Once inside, she checks her patients, making sure they are safe for travel.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle looks slightly miffed that the captain didn't say her full name, but shrugs philosophically and gets into the boat indicated. Once inside, she checks her patients, making sure they are safe for travel.



Ktarle sees that Vyrkris is still out, but strapped in safely - with the supplies here in the boat she could counteract the sedative.  Ruzz'koff looks somewhat unsteady on his feet - a stimpak would help him in the short term, but she'd like to do surgery.  On board wouldn't be a very favorable place to do it, but whether the need outweighs those concers depends on what she thinks is waiting on the other end of the trip.  For Zaedhrarrg, no more stimpaks today, or he risks an overdose.  She could operate during the flight, same concerns as with Ruzz'koff.  She reflects just a bit further on the captain, realizing that she's never said her name correctly or completely, even at the dinner during introductions.  She's mangled Zaedhrarrg's name as well.  _Humans_....


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Julia smiles, obviously relieved they have a moment to consider such things.  "They're real nice, Trelene.  Five cubic meters is a lot of space to same on a boat this size.  The company is putting them in all their new boats..."  she trails off a little bit, apparently considering the fact that her career with HiranuCorp, if not her career in general, is now over.  A weak smile: "The code to activate the palettes is '6942'. Lets get these on board."  She gestures to the medical supplies, then pushes her palette into open side of the boat.




Trelene nods and moves over to the palette with medical supplies on it. She enters the code, '6942', and starts moving the palette toward the boat.

"Captain! For what it is worth, I will do everything in my power to make sure things go well at any review of this incident. I don't know what a retired exec from Makhidkarum can do. But I will be there for you."

She smiles a warm smile at the captain.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 14, 2004)

"Let's get these things moving before any more goons turn up," Ruzz'koff settles himself into his seat and begins running through the pre-flight checks.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 14, 2004)

Tomas helps stow the vac suits their familiarity calming his nerves. He finnaly gets into the appropriate boat and takes up duty as resident engineer...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 15, 2004)

Julia smiles a "thanks" in response to Trelene's support.  "Maybe you could join me on the Beta boat?  There are some things I'd like to discuss with you about HiranuCorp and some of the other members of the Nellsian Group while we're in transit.  Thanks."  She takes an extra vaccsuit out of Tomas's arms as he passes.

Seeing Quinn put the last palette onto Ker-Alpha (_The company sure puts a lot of effort into naming their boats.Sheesh._), Julia calls over to him: "Okay - Let's go!"

Everyone boards their respective boats - Saanath, Tomas and Quinn on the alpha boat; Ruzz'Koff, Trelene, Ktarle, Zaedhrarrg, and Vyrkris on beta.

Ruzz'koff is just finishing up his pre-launch sequence when the boat's comm system receives a hail, and Saanath's voice comes in choppily: "Lieu....nt, we'........et over here.  As soo..... ready, .....Captain can .....surize the hangar, and ... the hell off ....ship...copy?"


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 15, 2004)

Ktarle prepares the counteragent to the sedative and administers it to Vyrkris. "How long will we be traveling?" she asks Ruzz'koff.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 15, 2004)

"Off the top of my head? I have next to no freaking idea," Ruzz'koff flicks a switch and watches the gagues on the HUD spring to life, "We can plot a course when we get out of here, six to eight hours maybe?" He speaks into the comm, "Ker Alpha this is Ker Beta you are breaking up over," he looks back, "we are ready to go?".
     The comm unit seems to need a quick look at (T/Commications 10).


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 15, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle prepares the counteragent to the sedative and administers it to Vyrkris. "How long will we be traveling?" she asks Ruzz'koff.



The effect is almost immediate - the girl eyes jolt open, strikingly similar to the way Zaedhrarrg's did when Ktarle revived him.  She tries to sit up, but is strapped in for departure, and, in her disoriented state interprets the safety restraints as a trap.  She releases a fierce, sharp growl, followed by an attempted snap in Ktarle's direction, as she tries to claw her way out of her straps.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 15, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> The comm unit seems to need a quick look at.



Ruzz'koff finds that the communications system is working fine on his end, but that there is significant, and possibly deliberate, outside interference with the channel between the two boats.


----------



## Douane (Apr 15, 2004)

Still hovering (however needlessly) around the unconscious Vyrkris, Zahedhrarrg suddenly realizes that there is something amiss on the boat.

Whirling around, he discovers the "problem".


"Hey, who put the navy driver on the hot seat?

Piloting this is scout's work, of course!"


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 15, 2004)

Ruzz'koff switches to Irilitok in the hope that the familiar language will help calm her, "Look after the female, you know her better than I. If I can't get us out of a hanger bay I wouldn't be sat here."


----------



## Douane (Apr 15, 2004)

Turning once again, Zaed's eyes open wide at the sight of Vyrkris' behaviour.


_Oooh! What's this? Is she sitting on her tail?_


He steps over and gently closes his paws over her muzzle and one of her paws while putting his own friendly smiling muzzle directly into Vyrkris' field of vision. Zaed addresses her in Irilitok as Ruzz'koff has recommended:

"Hi, Vyrkris! It's me, Zaedhrarrg. Don't you remember me? Just calm down, everything is alright."



[As soon as Vyrkris calms down, Zaed will release her.]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 15, 2004)

Vyrkris mostly stills herself but the hunted look remains on her face. "Where...how?..." The she sees her former roommate, the Captain, Ms. Scrautigue, and two vargr, one of whom she last saw trying to dance around an explanation of how K'kree ate his assistant.   Somehow, this seems to relax her somewhat. "Could I sit up, please?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 15, 2004)

Quinn, Saanath, and Tomas hear the following in response to Saanath's communication with the other boat: "... Alpha this is Ker... you are ...ing  ..over."  

Meanwhile back on Beta, Julia steps up to the co-pilot's seat and tells Ruzz'koff, "yes, I think we're ready to go. If the other boat's confirmed, I'll open the doors."


----------



## Douane (Apr 16, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Vyrkris mostly stills herself but the hunted look remains on her face. "Where...how?..." The she sees her former roommate, the Captain, Ms. Scrautigue, and two vargr, one of whom she last saw trying to dance around an explanation of how K'kree ate his assistant.   Somehow, this seems to relax her somewhat. "Could I sit up, please?"




"Oh, of course. Welcome back!"

Zaed grins embarrassedly and quickly hides his paws behind his back. 


As Zaedhrarrg turns back to the cockpit, he notices dejectedly that even the co-pilot's seat is already taken. 

Looking over Ruzz'koff's shoulder, Zaed tries to get a glimpse of what is going on when a cold shiver hits him.

Trying to wrap his jacket tighter around him, he suddenly realizes horror-stricken that he's not wearing it. Panicked, Zaed springs back into the back area and looks frantically around for his beloved jacket before he remembers that he gave it away himself.


"Well, I sure hope he's trustworthy and returns it!"


Considering for just a few moments to go back, he finally sighs loudly and plops down on one of the benches. His paws continue to fidget as if they had a life of their own.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 16, 2004)

Ktarle releases Vyrkris with an admonishment in Galanglic: "Don't over-exert yourself. You should be fine, but we're here for a while." She pauses slightly. "What happened, anyway, that you are in this situation? We saw the vid." As she talks, her gaze slides from Zaedhrarrg to the surgical supplies and back.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 16, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Quinn, Saanath, and Tomas hear the following in response to Saanath's communication with the other boat: "... Alpha this is Ker... you are ...ing  ..over."
> 
> Meanwhile back on Beta, Julia steps up to the co-pilot's seat and tells Ruzz'koff, "yes, I think we're ready to go. If the other boat's confirmed, I'll open the doors."




"Damn radios cracking up" he growls leaning over to take a look and see what the matter might be 

ooc t/Comm 4 t/electronics 11


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Julia smiles a "thanks" in response to Trelene's support.  "Maybe you could join me on the Beta boat?  There are some things I'd like to discuss with you about HiranuCorp and some of the other members of the Nellsian Group while we're in transit.  Thanks."  She takes an extra vaccsuit out of Tomas's arms as he passes.
> 
> Seeing Quinn put the last palette onto Ker-Alpha (_The company sure puts a lot of effort into naming their boats.Sheesh._), Julia calls over to him: "Okay - Let's go!"
> 
> ...




Trelene nods and boards Ker-Beta. Upon hearing the problems with the comms, she figures there is jamming involved and offers to help.

"Could I have a turn at the boat's comm? I don't know if I can make it any clearer, but I can try. I have some skill at such activities."

She smiles. Trelene then tries to establish a secure channel and boost the signal in order to break through the jamming. (Skills: T/Communications +18; Feats: EW Specialist)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 16, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "Damn radios cracking up" he growls leaning over to take a look and see what the matter might be



There the comm system seams fine, but there's major interference disrupting the signal - could be environmental, could be deliberate jamming.  Saanath agrees, and is likewise unable to say with certainty whether or not they are being jammed. He's got a good idea about it, though. "50 creds says it's Nells-Corzin again.  Deal with this nw, or get moving first?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 16, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle releases Vyrkris with an admonishment in Galanglic: "Don't over-exert yourself. You should be fine, but we're here for a while." She pauses slightly. "What happened, anyway, that you are in this situation? We saw the vid." As she talks, her gaze slides from Zaedhrarrg to the surgical supplies and back.



"I don't kn--They're going to let those people die! We have to do someth--- Oh! What happened to you, Zaedhrarrg?!"  She looks down and sees that her torso is also covered in blood, from when Zaedhrarrg draped himself over her after being shot. She looks a bit panicked again, "What happened to ME!??"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 16, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> She smiles. Trelene then tries to establish a secure channel and boost the signal in order to break through the jamming.



The Captain moves aside, so that Trelene can sit.  She works with it for a bit, and find that the interference is indeed consistent with jamming, and quite powerful jamming, at that.  She also is clear, however, that the two boats are NOT the targets of the jamming.  Rather, she surmises that something is jamming the _Keruuchan_ and the boats are simply in or near the field that's doing it.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 16, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> There the comm system seams fine, but there's major interference disrupting the signal - could be environmental, could be deliberate jamming.  Saanath agrees, and is likewise unable to say with certainty whether or not they are being jammed. He's got a good idea about it, though. "50 creds says it's Nells-Corzin again.  Deal with this nw, or get moving first?"




"I say we get moving" Tomas grimaces "we've got some upset people behind us and the sooner we have space between us and them the sonner we can deal with the comms at our leisure. I'm sure the other boat has a competent crew and can look after themselves..."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The Captain moves aside, so that Trelene can sit.  She works with it for a bit, and find that the interference is indeed consistent with jamming, and quite powerful jamming, at that.  She also is clear, however, that the two boats are NOT the targets of the jamming.  Rather, she surmises that something is jamming the _Keruuchan_ and the boats are simply in or near the field that's doing it.




Trelene notes this with interest. She tries to better pinpoint the source of the jamming.

"Captain!? We are being jammed, that is for sure. But it doesn't look like it is coming from the Keruuchan. It appears that someone is jamming the Keruuchan. The boats seem to be in or near the field. I am trying to pinpoint the source..."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 16, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "I say we get moving" Tomas grimaces "we've got some upset people behind us and the sooner we have space between us and them the sonner we can deal with the comms at our leisure. I'm sure the other boat has a competent crew and can look after themselves..."



"I agree."  He speaks into the channel: "Beta, request we tell Mr. Nells Corzin to flip off for now, while we get the hell away from him.  Will attempt to establish better communications in 20 minutes.  Repeat: Request we leave now, restore communications in zero-two-zero minutes.  Over."


**********
In the other boat, as Trelen is working on the comm, everyone hears the following: 
 request ...tell Mr....llsCorzin...flip off...now....we ...the hell away...him. ...attempt....blish better commun...in ...minutes. ...peat.... we leave now.... cations... in ..o-two-zero ....  Over.

In just a few seconds, however, Trelene is able to bost the signal to the point where she thinks any transmissions they make to the other boat with go through clearly. When she tells Julia so, she sends a message back. 

"Ker-Alpha, this is Ker-Beta.  Understood and agreed - Trelene has already got us shouting over the interference, though.  We'll discuss it in twenty.  Will commence launch sequence now.  Ker-Beta out."

She then begins transmitting the authorization codes to the Keruuchan.  "Depressurize hangar, authorization Julia Darius 983679a...
**********

The men on the other boat receives the message clearly, and a few seconds later, the lights in the hangar turn red, indicating the imminent depressurizatino of the hangar.  one of the crates that had been stored inside a boat, but which now sat on the floor of the hangar egins to swell, and ultimately explodes, spraying alcoholic beverages and glass throughout the large room. The debris and droplets begin floating around the room as the gravitics of the hangar are deactivated.   Julia's voice comes over the coom: "Oh yeah... guess our Vice Preisdent will need to find another gift for the JohnHenry manager when they dock. Over."  

Finally, the outer door begins to slide up, and instanty the droplets floating about become a dazzaling, and harmless, field of ice crystals.  Nells-Corzin has positioned the Keruuchan so that the hangar directly faces Tamadere's large yellow sun, but it's more an annoyance than anything else, what with the shielding on the boat's windows.

Saanath engages release the magnetic locks holding his boat in place, and eases the boat out of the hangar.  Ruzz'koff does the same with Ker Beta moments later.  

The course to the Dvonn takes the boats towads the front of the Keruuchan, as it's currently oriented, the bridge where Nells-Corzin is surely perched clearly visible and lit up brilliantly by the star.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 16, 2004)

This thread is long enough, and we're at a good point to shift it over to another.

Continued here.


----------

